#ubuntu-no 2011-02-21
<i7-Cud4> Noen som vet om en gratis og stabil vpn løsning, som støtter både win/linux.. 
<Berge> openvpn
<i7-Cud4> er ikke gratis
<pitrh> openvpn er første jeg kommer på
<Berge> i7-Cud4: Jo.
<Berge> Og fri og alt.
<i7-Cud4> kan ha 5 eller 10
<Berge> 5 eller 10 hva, og hvor har du dette fra?
<i7-Cud4> clienter
<i7-Cud4> krever lisens over det
<Berge> Det er feil.
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Det er GPLet programvare, liksom.
<i7-Cud4> har jeg missforstått helt da
<Berge> Det kan på sett og vis virke slik.
<i7-Cud4> $50 Monthly Subscription Fee, includes 10 Client Connections
<i7-Cud4> står så på openvpn.net
<i7-Cud4> $1 Monthly Subscription Fee per each additional Client Connection
<pitrh> hvor er det du klipper og limer fra?
<Berge> i7-Cud4: Altså selger noen VPN-tilgang med programvaren OpenVPN.
<Berge> Det står de jo fritt til.
<Berge> (Det kan jo du også gjøre, om du vil.)
<i7-Cud4> så det er for vpn tilgang er ikke for og hoste service må du paye dem 50 for 10clienter du har +1$ over det
<Berge> Det klarte jeg ikke å tolke.
<i7-Cud4> helt genialt viss openvpn ikke koster noe
<Berge> Men det er altså ingenting som hindrer deg i å sette opp din egen OpenVPN-tjener, og ha så mange klienter du vil.
<xt> misternker at i7-Cud4 har vore borti cisco-produkt? :)
<Berge> (Eller så mange maskinvaren din takler.)
<i7-Cud4> jeg posta fra openvpn.net
<Berge> i7-Cud4: Som du åpenbart ikke leste godt nok.
<Berge> Du skiller ikke mellom programvaren OpenVPN og selskapet som tilbyr VPN-løsninger basert på OpenVPN:
<Berge> s/:/./
<i7-Cud4> jeg som er helt på jordet 
<Berge> Det ville være en plausibel tolkning.
<pitrh> på de fleste linuxer og bsder finnes openvpn i ubegrenset brukbar versjon tilgjengelig via  pakkesystemet
<pitrh> men det er ikke noen overraskelse at noen tilbyr en pakke med support
<Berge> pitrh: I dette tilfellet er det tilfeldigvis produsenten av programvaren også.
<Berge> Hvilket egentlig gir enda mer mening.
<i7-Cud4> ja jeg som har missforstått
<pitrh> Berge: jeg synes det er en veldig bra måte å gjøre det på.
<i7-Cud4> trodde var dem som laget Openvpn
<jo-erlend> i7-Cud4: det er det. 
<i7-Cud4> derfor jeg ikke hengte helt med i svingene
<Berge> pitrh: Absolutt.
<pitrh> de som greier seg selv, kan gjøre som de vil, andre som trenger litt håndholding og er villig til å betale, gjør det i den grad de har behov.
<i7-Cud4> ok nice
<i7-Cud4> blei alt for opphengt i license jeg :/
 * i7-Cud4 RedFace
<pitrh> som sagt, linuxen din har antakelig pakker som er rimelig godt oppdatert innen rekkevidde i pakkesystemet.
<i7-Cud4> ja stemmer det 
<pitrh> for microsoft-delen er det antakelig noe mer håndarbeid, men sånn er det jo i den verdenen. regner med at installerbare pakker finnes greit nedlastbart for dem og
<jo-erlend> i7-Cud4: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<i7-Cud4> jo-erlend, takker og bukker
<i7-Cud4> akkurat det jeg trengte nå
<pitrh> joa, windows-installer på http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/downloads.html så det skulle være grei skuring
<Berge> jo-erlend, Googleproxy.
<jo-erlend> Berge: bokmerke. :)
<Berge> …for ting som er trivielt googlebare? (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg foretrekker å søke med awesomebar. 
<i7-Cud4> er det mulig og sette opp OpenVPN med bare brukernavn passwd. slikt at clienten ikke må laste ned noe sertifikat, enklest mulig for sluttbruker..?
<jo-erlend> i7-Cud4: du må bruker sertifikater for å sikre, på samme måte som du må når du bruker nettbank eller sånt. 
<xt> not true
<jo-erlend> neivel? 
<i7-Cud4> blir komplisert for folk flest og lage en key 
<xt> i7-Cud4: går fin tmed user/pass
<jo-erlend> brukerne kan vel identifisere seg selv med brukernavn og passord, men serveren må nok bruke sertifikat. 
<i7-Cud4> k
<jo-erlend> jeg har i hvertfall aldri hørt om SSL uten bruk av sertifikater. Jeg synes det høres veldig snålt ut.
<i7-Cud4> så lenge brukern kun trenger og skrive inn username/passwd 
<jo-erlend> det er jo ingenting som hindrer deg i å lage sertifikater for brukerne dine. Bruk av sertifikater er vel egentlig mer brukervennlig enn brukernavn og passord, når det først er satt opp.
<geirha> klientene trenger bare en ca-fil
<i7-Cud4> mm men hva gjør man når man får eks1k med brukere
<i7-Cud4> blir nødt til og lage en client
<jo-erlend> i7-Cud4: hmm?
<i7-Cud4> Mulig og lage en client med pre-shared secret key, så alle har samme key men trenger bruker navn og passwd for og authe 
<i7-Cud4> eller tenker jeg galt nå, forda vil man ikke trenge og slette alle brukere vis en må kastes ut
<Berge> i7-Cud4: Det er ikke helt lett å si hva du tenker.
<i7-Cud4> :)
<Berge> Som xt sier, OpenVPN lar deg bruke brukernavn og passord som autentisering.
<i7-Cud4> via pan, og da vil man kunn trenge sertifikat på servern?
<Berge> Pan? Og, iofs, hæ?
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-22
<kjes> sykt stille her om dagen gitt
<Sakarias> hirr
<Sakarias> ikke nok underholding på kontoret, kjes ?
<kjes> Nah
<pej_> heh
<xt> Crystal Reports!!!
<pej_> kjes, Sakarias: hva er deres gut feeling om dette oppkjøpet da? :)
<Berge> xt: !
 * xt har B i Crystal Repotrs nå
<xt> snart A.
<kjes> Vi kommer til å bli sykt rike
<xt> kjes: oppkjøp?
<Sakarias> xt: http://www.digi.no/863438/basefarm-kjoper-webdeal
<Berge> Nedkjøp?
<kjes> Synergikjøp
<Berge> Hoi
<xt> ezpublish og ibm :D
<Berge> \o/
<Sakarias> xt: uff, ja... missliker det første
<xt> på tide å fikse serveren til si-m1 da :)
<xt> kvar gong webdeal har vedlikehald så booter dei xen-boksen hans trur eg :)
<xt> DÅRLIG.
<Sakarias> vel... det er pga vi har hatt vedlikehold på SANet og dom0 der hvor han har VMen
<kjes> Da kan vi ikke gjøre stort annet gitt :-)
<xt> vedlikehold på SAN?! wtf!
<xt> :)
<xt> dom0 er ingen unnskyldning vel? live migrate?
<Sakarias> xt: yes... firmware upgradering av disker og kontrollere
<xt> det var verre :)
<xt> slutte med slikt tull :)
<Sakarias> Det må dessverre gjøres i ny og ne
<kjes> Heldigvis går det alltid bra så
<Sakarias> nuvel :P
<superos> Hmm...tok en restart av min virtuelle server hos webhuset, men uptime viser alikavel '14 days' etter at jeg logget på igjen. Merkelig.
<SlimG> Når KVM/Virtualbox spør meg hvilket gjeste OS jeg skal sette opp, er det kun for at den skal vite hvilke enheter den bør emulere for å ha full driverstøtte ut-av-boksen med det aktuellet gjeste OSet?
<SlimG> Forenklet spørsmål: Hvorfor må jeg oppgi OS til VM servere?
<jo-erlend> KVM gjør ikke det? VirtualBox gjør det, men så har også vbox støtte for endel spesielle ting, som for eksempel seemless mode. 
<SlimG> virt-manager spør iallefall når jeg setter opp gjester på KVM+QEMU+libvirt server
<jo-erlend> libvirt gjør det ja. Jeg er ikke sikker på hvorfor. 
<SlimG> seamless som i: musepekeren er ikke låst i VMgjest skrivebordet?
<jo-erlend> nei. Seemless mode gjør sånn at du kan ha for eksempel en windows desktop på en gnome desktop og sånn sett blande miljøene.
 * SlimG tester seemless
<SlimG> Virker veldig behagelig etter 15 sekunders bruk
<jo-erlend> ja.. Jeg er ikke helt fornøyd, men... Der sa du noe. Jeg skulle jo sjekke om jeg fikk Windows' taskbar til å dekke gnome-panelet med devilspie .)
<SlimG> aff, win7 ser ikke ut til å hverken støtte virtuelle skrivebord, eller sekundvisning på klokken i taskbar :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> og windows 7 som en gjest er grusomt. 
<SlimG> seemless modusen var litt vel enkel, kun transparent bakgrunn i gnome ser det ut til, hadde vært fint å veksle mellom vinduer sømløst mellom skrivebordene også
<jo-erlend> ja.
<SlimG> grusomt ja
<jo-erlend> det var det jeg trodde at det skulle gjøre, men. 
<jo-erlend> du kan ikke flytte windows-vinduer mellom arbeidsområder heller, så det er endel som gjenstår. 
<SlimG> For meg hadde det vært fint om jeg kunne hatt to virtuelle skrivebord i win7, et med ubuntu@vbox og et ordinært skrivebord
<SlimG> sikkert mulig å få til med noe tredjeparts, teit at det ikke er innebygget
<SlimG> aff... klarte å sette vbox i scale modus, og mistet vbox menyen, har du tastekombinasjon som kan hjelpe jo-erlend ?
 * SlimG fant, Høyre Ctrl+g
<SlimG> Noen grunn til at Ubuntu Software Center interfjeset er så tregt?
<jo-erlend> er det det?
<SlimG> bruker lang tid på å starte, og alle handlinger lar vente på seg
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg synes ikke å ha merket at det er noe spesielt tregt. Det kan vel være at det oppdaterer apt-databasen og sånt, uten at det nødvendigvis sier fra, men.. 
<SlimG> fyi: sr-bank.no krev både sun jre og plugin for at bankid skal fungere
<Kagee> vel, du må job ha både jre og -plugin
<Kagee> mener du at openjdk ikke fungerte i det hele tatt?
<SlimG> openjdk fungerer fint med spv.no sin bankid, men ikke sr-bank.no
<SlimG> får den berømmelige BID-500A feilmeldingen som visstnok skal bety at du har en gammel cachet bankid applet som ikke lar seg bytte ut
<Kagee> hmmmm
<Kagee> 500a har i det siste løst seg ved å slette tempfiler og cookies i firefox
<Kagee> hmm, kan hende det var for mac
<Kagee> men det går jeg ut ifra at dy har forsøkt ?
<SlimG> Kagee: Har tømt den cachen utallige ganger :)
<Kagee> hmmmmm
<Kagee> pokekr da ?
<Kagee> det er det jeg pleier å si
<Kagee> SlimG: det var vel ikke du om ringte for 5 minutter sida ?
<SlimG> nix, jeg har ikke ringt om det
<SlimG> men siden jeg kun får problemet i sr-bank.no så regner jeg med det er noe galt med implementasjonen dems
<Kagee> hva med www.gran.sparebank1.no ?
 * SlimG orker ikke installere openjdk igjen for å teste
<SlimG> men interfjeset til sistnevnte ligner veldig på sr-bank.no
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> nå ble jeg raskt usikker på hva jeg bruker hjemme
<Kagee> og jeg har glemt passordet til linuxmaskina her på jobb
<SlimG> Kagee: Jeg kan starte opp en 10.10 livecd og se om gran.sparebank1.no funker der
<Kagee> ikke såååå viktig
<SlimG> Slikt er vel kjekt å vite om du blir oppringt av en 10.10 bruker? :)
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> gir faen i sparebank1 egentlig :-P
<Kagee> jobber fro terra
<SlimG> ah, trodde du jobbet hos hvem-nå-som-lager-bankid
<SlimG> Aner du noe om hvilket problem bankid java applet saken skal løse? sikkerhet?
<Kagee> usikker
<jo-erlend> det har jeg også lurt på. 
<Kagee> kryptering? sikkerhetssertifikater? aner ikke
<jo-erlend> det kan jo gjøres via https? 
<jo-erlend> det var noen som hadde en ikke helt usannsynlig forklaring, men jeg husker ikke hva det var. :)
 * SlimG mistenker at en gjeng med nyutdannede og arbeidsløse java utviklere har snakket godt for seg :)
<SlimG> "java er kjempesikkert, dere må bruke mer java, dere er jo en bank!"
<jo-erlend> kan det ha noe å gjøre med at tredjepart skal kunne bruke den? 
<Kagee> det kan ha noe med at det er "enklere" for ubrukelige webhoster å sette inn en javaapplet enn å lage siker websider ?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Det var en av de mer plausible forklaringene jeg har hørt
<SlimG> Kagee: De må jo fortsatt lage sine egne løsninger for selve nettbanken
<jo-erlend> SlimG: du kan jo betale med bankid i nettbutikker. Signerte applets kan koble til andre nettsteder enn de lastes ned fra og som Kagee sier, kan det kanskje være lettere å bruke en applet. 
<Kagee> det høres ikke umulig ut
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår fremdeles ikke at det skulle være _nødvendig_ å bruke Java for det, men. 
<Sakarias> burde brukt active x :P
<Kagee> nei, de kunne jo brukt flash
<Kagee> eller silverlight
<SlimG> adobe air
<Kagee> f.eks
<jo-erlend> raser på med dårlige forslag her nå, synes jeg. :)
<SlimG> eller google's nye barn hvilket jeg har glemt navnet på
<jo-erlend> checkout? 
<SlimG> binær blobb sak
<jo-erlend> åh. NativeClient?
<SlimG> jepp
<SlimG> høres horribelt ut slik jeg har forstått det
<Sakarias> enda et google produkt som kommer til å forsvinne stille og rolig :P
<SlimG> håper jeg da inderlig :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har heller ikke altfor stor tro på akkurat den løsningen. 
<Kagee> javaappleter kan signeres?
<Kagee> det må jo være en grunn til at Buypass også bruker det.
<Kagee> eller .. de bruker det kanskje kun delvis ?
<jo-erlend> Det må absolutt ikke være en grunn til at de bruker Java. Det kan vel så gjerne være at de bruker det fordi det er populært. Men det finnes vel antakelig litt sterkere argumenter enn det også. :)
<jo-erlend> java applets kan signeres ja. De må signeres hvis man vil koble til en annen maskin enn den lastes ned fra og sånt. Signerte applets har vel mye mindre begrensninger. 
<Kagee> ja
<SlimG> hehe, bankid's FAQ inneholder faktisk nøyaktig disse spørsmålene, men desverre med skivebom svar :) -> https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Ofte-stilte-sporsmal-FAQ/problemer-ved-bruk-av-bankid/
<SlimG> Jeg liker svaret på "Jeg vil ikke installere Java på min datamaskin, hva gjør jeg?"
<SlimG> Du må
<Sakarias> "Dersom du ikke kan installere det på den datamaskinen du bruker må du benytte en annen datamaskin."
<Kagee> men hva om jeg ikke kan?
<SlimG> Du må :)
<Sakarias> trykker bare cancel i nettbanken min og får opp god gammel dags html login
<Kagee> mmm
<Kagee> men det gjelder ikke alle
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker det i dnb. 
<SlimG> Regner med det forsvinner etterhvert, spv.no har en workaround óg, men den er på samme siden som starter opp bankid appleten, så det tar litt tid før jeg får klikket på html linken med min stakkars netbook
<jo-erlend> "Hvorfor krever BankID innlogging Java/Javascript?" <-- Kjempefint når sånne tjenester bygger oppunder vanlige misforståelser. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-23
<jo-erlend> jeg kjører totem på desktopen og vil gjerne styre den med mobilen. Men når jeg kjører totem via ssh på mobilen, så tror den at jeg ønsker å kjøre en ny en. Hvordan får jeg kjørt kommandoer i den første sesjonen fra den andre? 
<Malin_> hm.. det er jeg ikke sikker på, men det er ikke mulig å definere at du skal kjøre nøyaktig samme totem-prosess som du kjører ellers?
<Malin_> noe med PID og sånt?
<Malin_> Dette kan jeg visst ikke noe om egentlig, men bare brainstormer litt
<jo-erlend> nei, det går ikke. Jeg mener å ha gjort noe liknende før, men jeg husker ikke hvordan :)
<Malin_> ah
<Kagee> feil dbussesjon?
<jo-erlend> ikke dbus. Vanlig kommandolinje. Jeg vil kjøre som om jeg satt på konsollet istedenfor å være innlogget via ssh.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, vnc kan jo virke, men da veit jeg bare at det er det samme som skjer, når en går via det grafiske, men det er kanskje ikke helt ideelt?
<Malin_> veit ikke om man kan kjøre vnc kun via terminal en gang jeg
<jo-erlend> det er ikke egentlig det som er poenget. Jeg kan løse problemet på hundre forskjellige måter. Men jeg ble nysgjerrig. Jeg synes at jeg burde vite det. 
<Malin_> aha :)
<Kagee> hvordan fjernstyrer man totem i værte omgang?
<jo-erlend> Kagee: var det et forsøk på "første"? :)
<jo-erlend> det finnes flere måter å styre totem på. Anyremote, for eksempel. Eller så kan man bruke kommandolinjen. totem --pause, for eksempel. 
<jo-erlend> anyremote er vel den beste løsningen. Det funker for mange programmer. Jeg har bare ikke funnet noen god klient for maemo. 
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> men du er sikker på at den --pause-lijna ikke ruker dbus ?
<jo-erlend> tja.. Nei, jeg har ikke sett etter, men det ville overraske meg. 
<Kagee> det ville egnetlig ikke overrasket med
<Kagee> *meg
<jo-erlend> man jo forsåvidt bare se etter.
<jo-erlend> joda, den gjør det.
<Kagee> HA!
<jo-erlend> :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-24
<xt> jo-erlend: FlashCode er tidenes hyggeligste fri programvare-developer da :)
<jo-erlend> javisst. :)
<jo-erlend> i forhold til oversettelse. Når det står "Source language". Funker det med "kildespråk"?
<Malin_> jeg vil påstå det ja
<Malin_> eller språkkilde
<jo-erlend> språkkilde fungerer vel ikke?
<Malin_> nei, det gjør kanskje ikke det?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva er konteksten?
<jo-erlend> Berge: oversetting. Det språket det skal oversettes fra. 
<Berge> Originaltekst eller originalspråk.
<Berge> Litt avhengig av spesifikk kontekst.
<Hans_Henrik> hvordan kan jeg sette opp en SOCKS5 proxy, og kjøre den på port 21?             (jeg har spurt på #ubuntu ~10 minutter siden, men fikk ingen svar, derfor spør jeg her)
<Berge> ssh kan leke SOCKS.
<Berge> ssh -D, iirc. Sjekk man-siden.
<Berge> Så du setter bare opp en sshd til å lytte på port 21.
<Malin_> Hans_Henrik, det er vel like greit å spørre her. Berge har gjerne svaret rett før du spør omtrendt ;)
<xt> Berge sitt orginalspråk er linux
<Berge> xt: naaw
<Berge> xt: Du smigrer. (Eller noe.)
<Berge> Hans_Henrik var det dog ikke mye liv i.
<jo-erlend> jeg kikker litt på Pootle. Det er ikke oversatt ordentlig, så jeg tenkte å bidra litt. 
<si-m1> fint med proxy, spesielt mtp. corp. firewall from hell
<xt> jo-erlend: du får ta weechat òg når du først er i gang :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Det er litt ironisk, vel? (-:
<jo-erlend> Berge: nettopp :)
 * xt skal teste QNAP 459 pro+ i dag
<xt> kanskje slenge inn debian på den
<xt> trur det blir bra.
<Berge> QNAP. En rask lur.
<xt> Kublund.
<xt> Berge: sett http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-desktops/2011-February/003757.html
<Berge> heh, nei
<Berge> Veldig BSD.
<xt> ensure postinstall udev uses biosdevname in udev rules to name LAN-on-Motherboard network ports from ethX to em[1234] and PCI cards to pci<slot>#<port>_<vf> (complete 27-Nov-2010)
<Berge> Det kommer jo til å bli vagt med kaos.
<xt> mhm :D
<Berge> Godt jeg ikke bruker Fedora.
<jo-erlend> hva i huleste er poenget med det?
<xt> jo-erlend: les proposal.
<jo-erlend> ja, ok. Jeg forstår nytten, men hvis man bare bytter, så blir det jo spetakkel. Kan vel kanskje ordnes vha lenker i en overgangsfase? 
<Berge> Det er ikke filsystemenheter.
<jo-erlend> ah. Nei, det tenkte jeg ikke på. :)
<jo-erlend> finnes det ikke noen tilsvarende måte å sette opp alias for nettverksgrensesnitt? 
<Berge> Ikke alias. Men du kan navngi dem.
<Berge> Dvs, du kan ikke ha to interfjes som er helt like og hvor endringer på det ene også oppstår på det andre.
<jo-erlend> jeg syntes det var fint da de begynte å kalle alle disker for sdx, istedenfor at noen het hdx og andre sdx. For nettverk skal man altså, på sett og vis,  gjøre det motsatte? 
<Berge> Man har da ikke endret noen standard der?
<Berge> hdX er PATA-disker, sdX er SCSI-disker.
<jo-erlend> Berge: ikke nå lenger? 
<Berge> Jo.
<Berge> Tilfeldigvis emuleres omtrent alt som SCSI-disker for tiden.
<jo-erlend> er du helt sikker? Jeg mente at PATA-disker nå også ble rapportert som sdx nå?
<Berge> SÃ¥ USB Mass Storage, SATA, den nye ATA-drivere og dill blir sdX, siden de emulerer SCSI.
<jo-erlend> jaja... Det stemmer. Men effekten er den samme.
<Berge> Mens PATA som kommer fra CF blir hetende hdX, siden driveren er en annen.
<jo-erlend> åja, ok. Jeg trodde det gjaldt alle. 
<Berge> Du har bare lite diversitet i maskinvaren din (-:
<Berge> En del PATA-kontrollere som ikke drives av ata-driveren lager også hdX-enheter.
<Berge> (3Ware-ting, f.eks.)
<jo-erlend> når jeg tenker over det, så er det vel helst litt mer interesserte brukere som vil merke at nettverksgrensesnitt skifter navn, så det er vel kanskje ikke så stor sak. 
<xt> /dev/sx8/0
<xt> /dev/cciss0/c0d0p1
<xt> hehe
<Berge> sx8 er nytt for meg. cciss forbinder jeg mest med tamme og triste RAID-kontrollere d-:
<xt> sx8 er promise
<Berge> ah
<xt>       [>………………..]  resync =  4.0% (78514724/1951945600) finish=266.0min speed=117340K/sec
<xt> det får en si
<xt> QNAP-saken.
<xt> 4 2TB-SATA i R5
<Hans_Henrik> Berge: takk for socks infoen :) må logge nå
<xt> har du sett!
<Berge> xt: Spesntige disker.
<Berge> xt: Jeg ser at weechaten din feilaktig oversetter ... til … også!
<Berge> Hvilke disker er det?
<Sjefskoder> Yo! Har en ekstern 250Gb imation disk, som jeg skal ha ubuntu på.. men, jeg lurer på hvilket filsystem som er det raskeste og mest lønnsomme for denne disken med tanke på at jeg skal boote og kjøre ubuntu fra den på en laptop uten harddisk..
<xt> Berge: western digital
<Mogget> Kan jeg overloade output til stderr ved å forandre /proc/pid/fd/2 sin link til en fil?
<Mogget> Nei, det er jo ikke logisk, den linken må gå til terminalen, ikke til fildeskriptor.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg måtte kalle filen nb.po for at Pootle skulle godta det. Er det vanlig? 
<geirha> Tja, det er i alle fall vanlig å navngi po-filer slik. Hvis Pootle nekter å lese fila ellers, betyr det bare at Pootle er teit.
<geirha> :)
<jo-erlend> den bruker kanskje det for å forstå hvilket språk det er snakk om? 
<jo-erlend> eller står det i po-filen kanskje?
<geirha> Ikke noe som enkelt kan leses av et program, nei.
<geirha> Men programmet kan jo enten spør hvilket språk det gjelder, eller forvente at du spesifiserer det på en eller annen måte.
<geirha> Eller bare gi faen og la være å skru på stavekontrollen. :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. Her er det ikke snakk om stavekontroll, men oversetting. 
<jo-erlend> derimot var det jo nokså irriterende at den ikke takler bindestrek i prosjektnavn. 
<jo-erlend> heh... Nå skjønner jeg ingenting. Det funka plutselig å laste opp nb_NO.po. 
<geirha> Åh, så for meg at Pootle var et redigeringsprogram for po-filer. 
<geirha> Men det er jo et nettsted. ^^
<jo-erlend> det er jo i prinsippet det.
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg drev og lurte på hvordan jeg skulle få bort spørsmålet om å prøve eller installere Ubuntu fra live-cden. Så slo deg meg at det kanskje var nok å bare fjerne ubiquity. Det var det. :)
<jo-erlend> det bildet irriterer meg noe veldig. 
<jo-erlend> hehe, åja.. Men da fjernet jeg selvsagt også muligheten for å installere det fra skrivebordet...  Det var jo ikke meningen. Hvordan gjør jeg så jeg kommer rett til desktopen, tro? 
<Kagee> hvorfor har jeg ikke gjort dette før
<Kagee> alias ..='cd ..'
<Berge> Fordi du vil bli gal når du bruker skall uten den bashrc-en.
<Berge> Det tar sikkert 200ms ekstra å skrice «cd » d-:
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-25
<trench> gjeså
<trench> gjesp
<trench> :P
<brik> gjesp indeed
<trench> add-apt-repository ppa:maverick-bleed/ppa
<trench> på tide å få litt action i en her :P
<jo-erlend> hva er det for noe?
<jo-erlend> en interessant artikkel om katastrofen i Nokia: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Nokia-and-open-source-a-trial-by-fire-1194928.html
<trench> jo-erlend: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/maverickbleed?dist=maverick
<trench> denne
<jo-erlend> åja, ok. Det stikk motsatte av hva jeg vil ha, altså :)
<jo-erlend> heh, også var det ingen interessante programmer der. :)
<trench> kjører sid på serveren hjemme så :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har bare nylig aktivert backports for lucid. :=
<trench> lucid er jo gammel da :P
<trench> den har jo ikke 2.6.35 i kernel hvis du ikke lager kernelen selv da
<jo-erlend> trench: linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<jo-erlend> linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic | 2.6.35-23.41~lucid1 | lucid-updates | amd64, i386
<superos> Er det mulig å pakke inn en trådløs basestasjon med et eller annet slik at signalet blir nærmest fraværende? Aluminimumsfolie kanskje :-)
<Berge> Faraday-bur.
<Sakarias> ta ut strømmen :P
<superos> Sakarias: Nettopp, og da går en eller annen alarm sier lokal IT her.
<superos> tviler på det selv
<Berge> Tviler på hva?
<Sakarias> aha, de har vel ping overvåking av APet
<superos> Berge: At alarmen går.
<superos> Sakarias: Sikkert noe sånt ja.
<Berge> Hvorfor skulle den ikke?
<Berge> Det er veldig vanlig å overvåke telematikkutstyr.
<Sakarias> spørsmålet er vel mer, hvorfor begrense AP-signalet?
<Sakarias> de fleste vil jo det motsatte
<superos> Ansatte som har fått den plassert 1 meter fra sin kontropult.
<superos> med tanke på stråling
<Berge> 100mW på full guff tåler de nok d-:
<Sakarias> kan du ikke be IT skru ned styrken på APet istedet?
<Berge> Antagelig er det greieste å faktisk legge aluminiumsfolie rundt den og _si_ at signalet er dempet.
<Berge> Vinn-vinn.
<Sakarias> eller kortslutte antennekretsen :P
<Berge> Da slutter den jo å virke.
<Sakarias> kanskje den fremdeles svarer på ping :P
<superos> haha
<Berge> Mem man vil jo ha den som AP?
<Sakarias> det er problem nr 2 :P
<Sakarias> løse problem 1 først :P
<Sakarias> (som skaper problem 2)
<Berge> Du misforstår d-:
<Sakarias> hehe... tror jeg trenger lunsj...
<Berge> Det er ingen faktiske problemer, kun et misforstått.
<Berge> Så da løser man det på en måte som ikke går utover funksjonalitet.
<geirha> 1. Plugg den ut 2. alarmen går 3. en irritert fyr kommer og kobler den til igjen. 4. gjenta steg 1-3 til de blir lei.
<superos> Pokkers så merkelig. Fant Youtube video som viser hvordan du kan forsterke signalet vha aluminiumsfolie.
<Sakarias> geirha: er vel det jeg hadde gjort
<geirha> Du kan lage aluminiumshatter til de som sitter like ved
<superos> geirha: Klassiker :-)
<superos> http://berkeley.intel-research.net/arahimi/helmet/
<xt> Quit!
<Kagee> ubuntu server -> ubuntu-desktop -> 959 pakker, 1,5 gb
<jo-erlend> Kagee? :)
<Kagee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194969
<jo-erlend> Kagee: ???
<Kagee> eg installerer dekstop på eeeen min
<Kagee> kom over libsexy mens jeg oppdaterte :)
<jo-erlend> åh. :)
<jo-erlend> ganske elegant førsteinntrykk xubuntu gjør nå, synes jeg. 
<jo-erlend> synes at det beveger seg mer og mer i retning av å bli sånn som gnome kunne ha vært. 
<Kagee> hva heter / hvordan starter jeg det programmet/appleten som pleier å ligge med nettverksinformasjon oppe ihjørnet?
<Kagee> den starter ikke når jeg logger inn .-s
<jo-erlend> bare det ene ikonet?
<jo-erlend> heter network-manager-gnome, tror jeg. 
<jo-erlend> men det pleier å ligge i varslingsområdet, så du kan jo prøve å hente opp et nytt et og se. Eller eventuelt drepe gnome-panel og se om det dukker opp da.
<Kagee>  nope :-S
<Kagee> kanskje network-manager-gnome ikke er isntallert?
<Kagee> network-manager er installert...
<Kagee> og -gnome er installert
<Kagee> men den vises/starter ikke
<Kagee> hildenae@ick:~$ nm-applet
<Kagee> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<Kagee> ** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area
<Kagee> ** (nm-applet:2039): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Kagee> ** (nm-applet:2039): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Kagee> :-/
<Kagee> heisann
<Kagee> der kom den
<jo-erlend> hehe, hva gjorde du?
<jo-erlend> bare kjørte du nm-applet? 
<Kagee> jeg får teste mer etter en reboot
<Kagee> men jeg kjørte nm-applet og kommenterte ut eth0 i etc/network/interfaces
<jo-erlend> trodde nm skulle se bort fra grensesnitt hvis de er definert i interfaces-fila? 
<Kagee> ja, antagelig
<Kagee> med eth0 var der, antagelig fordi jeg isntallerte -server
<geirha> Har bare lo i interface-fila mi jeg.
<Kagee> geirha: men er installasjonen din basert paa en servercd?
<geirha> Kagee: Nope, ganske standard "Desktop".
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-26
<Huffameg> hei. i ubuntu så er " standard hermeteikn i alle program med unnatak av openoffice. veit de om det er mogleg å få endra det til  « og »?
<jo-erlend> btrfs begynner å komme seg nå, skjønner jeg? Fedora begynner å vurdere muligheten for å bruke det som standard i 16. Det er jo ikke så fryktelig lenge til. 
<jo-erlend> Jeg synes kanskje det er på tide at Ubuntu begynner å bruke LVM som standard... Den eneste grunnen jeg kan komme på for at de ikke har gjort det hittil, må være problemer med grub. Men nå skal grub kunne boote fra alle typer software raid, så da burde det vel være naturlig å gjøre det?
<hjd> ser av wikipedia at btrfs skal støtte snapshots. Fungerer det da på samme måte som for virtuelle maskiner?
<jo-erlend> hmm. VMer kan støtte snapshots på mange forskjellige måter. Det er umulig å sammenlikne noe så generelt med noe så presist. 
<Berge> Det er vel ca. som LVM-snapshots, såvidt jeg har forstått.
<Sakarias> høres sånn ut på wikipedia iallfall
<hjd> jo-erlend: jeg tenkte i utgangspunktet på å ta et snapshot av tilstanden på hardisken nå, og så kunne rulle tilbake til det senere. Så man har et kjent fungerende oppsett som man kan gå tilbake til hvis noe går galt. 
<hjd> Har for det meste erfaring med virtualbox, så er ikke helt sikker på hvordan andre VMer håndterer dette.
<jo-erlend> det kan gjøres med btrfs ja. Det kan, som Berge sier, også gjøres med LVM. Det kan forøvrig også være nyttig i forbindelse med backup.
<hjd> Da burde jeg jo nesten begynne å se litt på det. 
<hjd> Ellers har jeg for det meste registrert at det finnes andre filsystemer, uten at jeg har satt meg så veldig inn i pros/cons med de forskjelllige
<jo-erlend> det er vel en grunn til at Ubuntu bruker Ext4 som standard, for å si det sånn. Men det regnes som et overgangsfilsystem som kommer til å gradvis fases ut når btrfs blir stabilt. 
<Berge> Gjør det?
<jo-erlend> ja. 
<Berge> ext-familien og btrfs løser vel egentlig litt ulike problemer.
<Berge> Og ext* er veldig, veldig fin som minste felles multiplum.
<jo-erlend> jada, det kommer ikke til å forsvinne med det første. 
<jo-erlend> men jeg tviler på at det vil bli utviklet noe ext5, for å si det sånn. 
<Sakarias> "In 2008 the principal developer of the ext3 and ext4 file systems, Theodore Ts'o, stated that ext4 is a stop-gap and that Btrfs is the way forward"
<khamael> hva er forskjellene mellom ext4 og Btrfs?
<Sakarias> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<Sakarias> les selv :P
<khamael> ok
<Malin_> noen her som vil fraråde å gjøre som i denne linken? http://blog.smartlogicsolutions.com/2009/06/04/mount-options-to-improve-ext4-file-system-performance/
<Malin_> og vil man egentlig merke noe særlig forskjell?
<Sakarias> vi gjør det på serverene våre som bruker ext4
<Malin_> Sakarias, så jeg kan prøve det på laptopen her også, og forvente noe ytelsesforbedring?
<Malin_> i verste fall, får jeg bare logge meg inn med live-cd og fjerne det igjen om det skaper krøll
<Sakarias> kommer jo helt ann på hva du bruker boksen til
<Malin_> sant
<Malin_> får vel reboote og se om det går bra, og om jeg i det hele tatt merker noe forskjell :) hehe
<Malin_> har tatt backup av fstab da, sånn i fall ting går til h.... :)
<Malin_> snx om litt, forhåpentligvis :)
<Sakarias> hvorfor ta backup? er jo bare å kopiere linja og kommentere ut "orginalen" og redigere kopien :P
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-27
<Mogget> Noen her som har klart å redde hele mapper med filer i fra en ext3 harddisk før?
<Mogget> Jeg har sittet i hele natt og prøvd å redde noen spesifike filer som ligger i en spesifik mappe.
<Mogget> Jeg har funnet ut hvilken gruppe, inoderange og blockrange som filene ligger på. Deretter så har jeg hentet ut en fil med kopi av all data som er markert som ledig på partisjonen, men som har data på seg.
<Mogget> Og nå så kommer jeg ikke lenger, så tar gjerne imot tips eller forslag,
<trench> Mogget: ta heller å mekke et isoimage av disken og jobb med det
<Mogget> venter på at dd skal bli ferdig nå
<Mogget> Gud å jeg angrer på at jeg valgte ext3 istedenfor ext2 akkurat nå.
<Kagee> Mogget: fortell heller folk hva problemet er, ikke hvordan du har tenkt å løse det :-P
<Kagee> Det er regel nummer 1.
<Kagee> Btw, google cache ruler :)
<Mogget> Problemet er at jeg har noen filer som jeg slettet, og nå angrer jeg dypt og vil ha de tilbake. Filene ligger på en ext3 partisjon :)
<Berge> Mogget: Du har lest http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html og slikt?
<Berge> Google finner generelt en haug verktøy.
<Mogget> Berge: nei akkurat den har jeg ikke lest, men jeg har lest på mye annet. Skal se på den nå
<Mogget> en ting som er bra med dette er at jeg lærer sykt mye..
<Mogget> Hadde litt flaks at OpSys lærern våres hadde som sleuthkit og extfs i timen forrige uke.
<Sakarias> Mogget: lærer vel også å sørge for å sette opp backup?
<Mogget> Sakarias: jeg har backup.
<Sakarias> så hent filene fra backupen da
<Mogget> en fil som tar vare på data i 1 dag, en som altid er 1 uke gammel og en som er 3 uker gammel.
<Mogget> kan ikke for når jeg flyttet slicen min fra atlanta til england så ble backup filene som linode hadde på sine servere slettet
<Mogget> noe de ikke ga meg beskjed om slik at jeg kunne sørget for backup selv.
<Sakarias> du har backupen på den maskina du tar backup av ?
<Sakarias> dvs hadde
<Mogget> Nei altså linode har en tjeneste hvor de tar en kopi av alle dine partisjoner hver eneste dag.
<Sakarias> aha, snapshot tjenesten ja
<Mogget> mhm
<Sakarias> ikke av de beste backupløsningene som finnes
 * Sakarias var betatester av den tjenesten
<Mogget> Den har fungert fint for meg så langt. 
<Mogget> problemet er jo at de fortalte meg ikke at snapshotten som de har tatt følger ikke med.
<Sakarias> det burde du å ha skjønt at den ikke gjør
<Mogget> så når jeg skulle gå inn og lagre snapshot på en ny partisjon for å hente ut data så kom det bare feilmeldinger.
<Sakarias> etter det jeg har forstått så er det bare lvm-snapshot de kjører
<Mogget> Hvorfor skulle jeg kjønne det? I mitt hode så er de snapshottene filer som alt annet.
<Sakarias> de er partisjoner i lvm, mer eller mindre
<Mogget> ok.
<Mogget> Uansett så tror jeg at jeg skal klare å få dette ut til slutt. Har funnet ut eksakt hvor de er osv. Sliter bare med å kutte vekk dataene som ligger før og etter det jeg har hentet ut.
<Mogget> Berge: takk for hjelpen. Jeg fikk reddet mesteparten av dataen.
<Mogget> Gikk glipp av noen få filer, men de klarer jeg å generere på nytt :)
<Sakarias> Mogget: sett opp skikkelig backup denne gangen da :P
<Mogget> Ja skal gjøre det, men jeg kjønner fortsatt ikke hvorfor du mener at linode sitt oppsett ikke er noe bra stuff.
<Kagee> http://serverfault.com/questions/23965/lvm-snapshots-as-a-backup-strategy
<Berge> Mogget: SÃ¥ bra (-:
<Sakarias> Mogget: fikk du brukt linode sitt opp sett til å redde filene dine nå?
<Mogget> Sakarias: nei, men det var jo spesifikt fordi jeg flyttet min server fra en fysisk maskin til en annen.
<Kagee> jeg tror han fikk ut filene fra partisjonen
<Sakarias> Mogget: da vil jeg si at løsningen ikke virker...
<Mogget> i tilleg da, bare for argumentasjons-skyld så sier den teksten dere pastet at de mener at snapshots ikke er viable fordi snapshotten ligger på samme disk som den krøsjede harddisk.
<Kagee> vel, ja
<Sakarias> Mogget: tror det var poenget til Kagee 
<Sakarias> lvm-snapshots er ikke backup
<Mogget> men linode kjører sannsynligvis ikke bare harddisk
<Mogget> bare en harddisk, men lvm av noe slag med raid i bakkant.
<Kagee> Jeg tror Mogget i hovedsak bruker det til å reversere fukka systemendringer
<Kagee> og ikke som "backup"
<Kagee> *snakke som om Mogget ikke er her*
<Mogget> hva som brukes til redudans vet jeg ikke,
<Sakarias> mener linode bruker bricks med raid1
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg har brukt de to ganger, denne gangen her og noen uker etter at jeg kjøpte slicen.
<Kagee> Mogget: til det jeg beskrev?
<Mogget> mhm, begge gangene så har jo du vært med i bilde.
<Kagee> woooot?
<Mogget> husker ikke hvorfor jeg slet så sist gang når vi brukte dette
<Kagee> jeg tror du drev å kødda med nettverk
<Mogget> *husker ikke* 
<Mogget> MÃ¥ si jeg hadde flaks, moshwire og blog.hild1 virker som det ikke er noe feil med de, mens kopweb mangler masse :P
<Kagee> du har ikke bare glemt å legge inn en bruker eller noe slik?
<Kagee> det virker rart at de to andre skal funke så bra, mens kopweb er helt død ?
<Mogget> selve hoved-delen av kopweb siden, den som viser de aktive brukerne er ok, mens arkiv delen, den som lagrer unna de brukerne som ikke er tilstede lenger er helt overskrivd.
<Mogget> så jeg må generere ny kode der.
<Sakarias> sjekk errorloggen til php
<Mogget> Sakarias: det er selve tabellen for arkivet, ikke phpkoden som styrer arkivet som er borte.
<Mogget> tabellen med metadataene
<Sakarias> mysql tabell?
<Mogget> mhm
<Kagee> Mogget: du fikk bare recovered noen av filene ?
<Mogget> Kagee: min påstand er at din og min blog er 100% restaurert, men det kan hende det er feil der inne som jeg ikke har sett.
<Mogget> mens i kopweb tabellene så ble ting litt merkelig.
<Mogget> jeg dobbeltsjekker nå om jeg har hentet ut alt riktig.
<Mogget> Der, da er kopweb siden delvis oppe.
<jo-erlend> dere som har peiling på video.. Hvordan er Pitivi og OpenShot sammenliknet med Windows Movie Maker? 
<Berge> Jeg tipper de er ca. like kjipe.
<Kagee> xt: ping ?
<Kagee> xt: hva er must-haves for weechat? Og hva het den pluginen du anbefalte for flere vinduer/mobil-problemet mitt?
<Sakarias> weeget, iset er must haves
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: hva er det egentlig som er så bra med iset? Har jeg ikke forstått det ordentlig? 
<jo-erlend> ser ut for meg som at det bare er en liste over variabler, eller kan man gjøre noe der også?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: ja, man kan forandre på de
<Sakarias> og den lister opp hva alternativene på de variablene er
<xt> og søke
<xt> er mange kommandoer
<xt> sjekk /help iset
<jo-erlend> aha! Det ga litt mer mening ja. :)
<pitrh> http://bsdly.blogspot.com/2011/02/problem-isnt-email-its-microsoft.html
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-20
 * RoyK er lettere overrasket over hvor lite juling spinnende disker tåler ... et lite klask mens den spinner, og b00m. grei måte å "reprodusere feil" på, da :þ
<malin> jo-erlend: om du har oppgradert i dag eller var det kanskje i går det kom noen oppdateringer. Opplever du at docken ikke dukker opp, selv om jeg drar musepekeren inn mot venstre? Det skjer i alle fall her nå
<huayra> malin, docken min tok ekstra lang tid å vise seg i dag...
<huayra> Men den er der nå
<malin> måtte du dra musa inn mot venstre lenge?
<malin> kommer ikke her i alle fall
<geirha> Forstatt like responsiv her, i 11.10
<geirha> Kan det være du har en bug i linsa du har holdt på med i det siste?
<malin> geirha: linsa starter ikke uten at jeg gjør det manuelt, så ttror ikke det er det
<malin> kjører 12.04 forøvrig
<malin> skjedde etter reboot
<malin> så regner med det er pga oppdateringer av pakker
<geirha> Hah, sånn går det når du kjører alpha! :P
<geirha> Sjekk om docken fungerer for gjestebrukeren
<malin> geirha: ja, det er jo derfor :)
<malin> nei, samme der
<jo-erlend> malin, har ikke merket noe til det. La meg sjekke
<jo-erlend> jeg kjører jo synergy... Det gjør ting mer komplisert. :) Tøyeblikk.
<jo-erlend> jeg kan i alle fall ikke reprodusere det med oppgraderinger fra i går. Men jeg har ikke installert noen idag.
<jo-erlend> virker meget usannsynlig.
<jo-erlend> malin, du vet at du nå må skyve musepekeren litt lenger inn i kanten for at launcheren skal vises?
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg vil jo si at Precise, på sitt dårligste har vært omtrent på nivå med 11.10 Beta2 og på sitt beste vært overlegent bedre enn 11.10.
 * geirha holder for ørene *lalalalalalala*
<jo-erlend> det har ikke vært perfekt. Det var ting som brakk da X ble hentet inn denne gangen også. Små-glitcher. Men det har vært ekstremt mye bedre enn tidligere utviklingsversjoner. :)
<jo-erlend> hehe
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg fant ut det, og har gjort det siden jeg fant det ut, men det virket altså ikke å skyve den lengere inn i kanten lengere
<malin> jo-erlend: men det er noe feil i partner-repoen
<jo-erlend> men det er greit igjen nå?
<malin> nope
<jo-erlend> ah, jeg bruker ikke det.
<malin> I see
<malin> nei, den prøver å oppgradere flash-plugin-et eller annet (husker ikke nøyaktig navn i farten) men den finnes faktisk ikke der den leter :) hehe
<jo-erlend> malin, prøv å justere sensitiviteten i System Settings > Appearance > Behavior?
<malin> jeg øøkte senitiviteten litt der, men kan prøve å få den enda bedre og sjekke ja :)
<malin> ble litt lagg her, derav to ø-er :p
<malin> det er nye oppdateringer igjen nå ser jeg
<malin> men om de flash-greiene er rettet i partner, gjenstår å sjekke
<RoyK> øøøøøøøke
<malin> nope.. satte sensitiviteten på fullt, men niks
<malin> øøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøøø
<malin> øysann
<malin> oi
<jo-erlend> malin, kan du beskrive mer presist hva som skjer?
<malin> når jeg drar musen inn til venstre slik du sier jeg skal gjøre, så dukker det ikke opp noe launcher
<malin> eneste måten jeg kan få den frem på er å bruke ubuntu-knappen <super>
<jo-erlend> alt+f2 også "unity --replace" overlever feilen det?
<malin> ja
<malin> den overlever også reboot
<malin> jo-erlend: Det er visst ikke bar meg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11702513  Skal jeg tro det som sies der, kan det tenkes at det kan være etter oppgradering av nvidia-driverene, som jeg mener ble oppdatert i den oppdateringa jeg kjørte i går
<malin> altså det kom oppdateringer i går til nvidia
 * RoyK lurer på hva .net-utviklerne her driver med
<malin> er det .net-utviklere her inne?
<jo-erlend> malin, hehe, på internet finnes det til enhver tid minst tre forskjellige "her" :)
<geirha> Jeg kan litt qbasic. Hjelper det?
<jo-erlend> qb45! :)
<malin> jo-erlend: ja.. i denne sammenheng var "her" i ubuntu-no-kanalen. Hvilken "her" RoyK tenkte på veit jeg ikke :)
<RoyK> malin: nei... tenkte på "her på jobb"
<Sakarias> til og med jeg forsto at "her" var der RoyK jobber :P
<malin> RoyK: aha :)
<RoyK> samtidig er jeg littegranne fornøyd med at det ikke er mitt ansvar, hva som skjer på de mikkesoftmaskinene :p
<malin> Sakarias: hm.. ja, og jeg skjønte det ikke...
<malin> så jeg må være enda dummere enn Sakarias eller noe sånt
<RoyK> malin: vesentlig
<malin> RoyK:  :) :p
<huayra> jo-erlend, legger du jamet på loco.ubuntu.com ?
<jo-erlend> huayra, ja, når det finnes en konkret plan.
<huayra> vi burde konkretisere det kanskje snarest?
<huayra> Jeg kan dessverre ikke bli med :(
<GtHoo> malin, kunne du hjelpe meg igjen? :)
<malin> GtHoo: ja :) jeg skal forøvrig hjem først. ER på skolen enda, men må nesten gi meg, sulten og sånt.
<malin> men kan jo ta noe raskt nå
<GtHoo> neida, haster ikke :=)
<GtHoo> Du kan komme deg hjem først :)
<malin> :) oki
<malin> men kommer vel til å være på en stund utover i kveld
<GtHoo> good
<malin> :)
<GtHoo> tror jeg har minst 5  graders forskjell fra gulvet, og midt i rommet
<jo-erlend> huayra, kan ikke? :(
<huayra> nei, par tall uker kan jeg aldri
<huayra> eller vent
<huayra> par tall uker kan jeg, ikke-par tall uker kan jeg ikke
<huayra> (det der forandrer seg av og til og jeg blir forvirret selv...)
<huayra> Men jeg anbefaller uansett alle å teste Precise under jammet
<jo-erlend> huayra, jeg jobber med det. Mangelen på respons har vært temmelig voldsom foreløpig, men jeg skal prøve å skrive litt mer om mål og plan.
<huayra> og spesielt å gjennomføre "Unity Testing"
<huayra> av erfaring foreslår jeg at du ikke må vente på tilbakemelding for å få ting i gang: Make it happen and they will come ;-)
<huayra> De fleste er med når det først skjer, å få dettil å skje er en helt annen kunst. Sjekket du med OHS?
<jo-erlend> OHS?
<jo-erlend> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke kommet så langt enda. Det har vært endel andre ting å forholde seg til :)
<jo-erlend> kan forvåvidt sende en melding med en gang, mens jeg husker det.
<huayra> ja, kontakt comotion (Kacper) som er han som holder ting i stand
<huayra> evt kan vi s epå alternativer
<jo-erlend> mhm. Ja, jeg sendte ham en melding nå.
<huayra> om det flyttes kan jeg 9-11 og førstkommende helg
<huayra> ok
<jo-erlend> mhm. Vi skulle jo helst hatt et møte om release party og sånt. Noe av poenget med Ubuntu Global Jam, er jo at det helst skal skje omtrent samtidig overalt. Men det går jo fint an å møtes utenom. Sjelden at jeg ikke er interessert i å prate om Ubuntu, egentlig. :)
<huayra> Ja, men du vet hvordan det er ...
<huayra> Folk tar det når de kan og når det passer
<jo-erlend> ja, det er fordelen og ulempen.
<malin> 3gtnå er jeg hjemme forøvrig :)
<malin> * GtHoo
<GtHoo> 2 sek
<GtHoo> sånn
<GtHoo> malin, tror vi drev å endra på en config fil?
<malin> GtHoo: det gjorde vi ja :)
<malin> men jeg tror vi endra feil fil :)
<GtHoo> D:
<malin> men det ligger en settings.json-fil i ~/.config/transmisson-daemon/  også
<malin> kan det tenkes at det er noe i den fila fra før?
<malin> visst ikke, så kan du jo kopiere inn innholdet til den, fra den forrige vi herja med
<Sakarias> holder dere enda på med torrent klienten? rtorrent hadde vært plass for flere dager siden
<GtHoo> ja, vi holder fortsatt på :)
<GtHoo> Men da er det bare å skrive "cd ~/.config/transmisson-daemon/" ?
<malin> mhm
<malin> Sakarias: okey. nå er det sånn at vi ikke har holdt på på flere dager + at jeg tror jeg ba GtHoo å konfiguere feil config-fil da :)
<GtHoo> "No such file or directory
<GtHoo> "
<GtHoo> hmm
<malin> hm.. prøv bare: cd .config/transmisson-daemon
<GtHoo> No such file or directory
<Sakarias> cd .config && ls -la
<GtHoo> tror ikke jeg ser den
<malin> hm..
<malin> og transmisson-daemon var installert?
<GtHoo> det var det sist vi holdt på, så tror det enda skal være det
<malin> Sakarias: om rtorrent er mye lettere å sette opp, så forklar gjerne det i stedet :)
<malin> oki
<Sakarias> malin: det gjorde jeg for flere dager siden, inkl hvordan sette opp config-fila :P
<malin> okey :) didn't know
<malin> kunne laga en guide å lagt på ubuntu-norge-forumet?
<GtHoo> da burde kanskje jeg ha hvert her
<GtHoo> :P
<Sakarias> malin: hater forum
<GtHoo> ^men det hadde vært en god ide :)
<malin> Sakarias: ja, kanskje det er på tide med en ubuntu-no-wiki? eller har vi det?
<Sakarias> "cd $HOME && sudo apt-get install rtorrent && curl http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/export/1303/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc -o .rtorrent.rc && screen rtorrent"
<GtHoo> Sakarias, hvordan får jeg den til å fungere, slik at jeg kan styre den fra en web browser?
<GtHoo> med rutorrent?
<Sakarias> rtgui bruker jeg
<Sakarias> rtgui - A web based front-end for rTorrent
<malin> om det er så lett å sette opp, så er det sikkert like greit å bruke det GtHoo. jeg knota fælt  for å få transmission-daemon til å virke husker jeg
<GtHoo> da regner jeg med jeg bare kan (prøve) å innstalere det som det står her?
<Sakarias> GtHoo: du må legge til "scgi_port = 127.0.0.1:5000" i .rtorrent.rc fila
<Sakarias> og seff starte rtorrent på nytt
<GtHoo> hmm, da skal jeg se om jeg skjønner noe av det nå, så kommer jeg tilbake med masse nye spørsmål om litt :)
<Sakarias> kjør på... svarer jeg ikke i kveld, så svarer jeg i morgen (snart lalletid)
<GtHoo> Glemte at bare jeg har ferie :/
<Sakarias> hehe, noen av oss må faktisk jobbe for å få strøm til maskinene våre :P
<GtHoo> Går på elektro, så snart gjør jeg det du sa ganske så bokstavlig :p
<Sakarias> vk1 Elektro, eller GK elektrofag?
<GtHoo> vg1
<Sakarias> vg heter det nå ja :P
<Sakarias> <--- old
<GtHoo> Men er usikker på om jeg skal gå svak eller sterkstrøm
<Sakarias> jeg gikk svak
<GtHoo> det jeg vurdere mest
<malin> jeg får høre jeg er gammel jeg også.., men tja
<GtHoo> ^?
<Sakarias> GtHoo: tror fremdeles det er mer penger og lettere å få jobb i sterkstrøm... spes i oljebransjen
<GtHoo> tviler ikke, men vil jobbe som noe jeg syns er gøy. Er redd jeg blir lei av det, etterso jeg svakstrøm faget bedre
<Sakarias> et råd... følg bedre med i norsktimene :P
<GtHoo> joa :P
<GtHoo> er ikke min sterke side, men regner med de fleste skjønner det.
<Sakarias> hehe, da har du noe å øve på (er selv dysletiker)
<GtHoo> jeg prøve å fikse rtorrent for noen dager siden, så leste jeg at jeg måtte kopierer inn config til .rtorrent.rc, fordi den var tom
<GtHoo> da brukte jeg denne siden http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/browser/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc?rev=latest
<Sakarias> du så linja jeg ga deg? laster ned .rtorrent.rc fila for deg
<GtHoo> Er det et spessielt sted jeg må lime inn "scgi_port = 127.0.0.1:5000", eller er det bare å gjøre på en ledig linje?
<Sakarias> jeg har den rett under port range
<GtHoo> hmm, da er det kanskje den jeg har
<GtHoo> ja, brukte den også
<GtHoo> glemte den
<GtHoo> Men da er det bare å lime inn "scgi_port = 127.0.0.1:5000" på en egen linje?
<Sakarias> jupp
<GtHoo> tipper "#" i starten av en linje betyr at den linjen ikke blir lest av?
<Sakarias> jupp
<Sakarias> er kommentert ut
<malin> ja :D
<GtHoo> Sakarias, det var vel alt jeg måtte gjøre?
<Sakarias> og installere rtgui :P
<GtHoo> det har jeg gjort :p
<Sakarias> restart rtorrent
<GtHoo> swe der ja, det fungerer :D
<GtHoo> har gjort det også :P
<GtHoo> *se der ja
<Sakarias> og besøk http://<ip>/rtgui i en nettleser
<GtHoo> Gjort det også
<Sakarias> gikk ok eller feilmelding?
<GtHoo> Gikk ok
<Sakarias> :)
<GtHoo> ser det ut som, ettersom den laster ned :P
<GtHoo> Takker :)
<Sakarias> bare hyggelig
<malin> woho :D
<Sakarias> er masse mer du burde tweake i .rtorrent.rc
<GtHoo> tviler ikke
<malin> nice, it works :)
<GtHoo> skal se mer på den senere / imorgen :)
<GtHoo> men en ting til. Vil dette bare fungere lokalt, eller kan jeg fikse dette fra andre steder?
<Sakarias> bare lokalt
<Sakarias> tror jeg... 2 sek
<GtHoo> Hvorfor vil det ikke fungere andre steder?
<Sakarias> ser ut som vil gå greit fra andre steder
<Sakarias> bare du åpner porten i routeren din
<Sakarias> men da anbefaller jeg deg at du passord-beskytter ting
<GtHoo> Porten som den bruker står vel i filen vi endret på?
<malin> ja
<Sakarias> nei
<GtHoo> Alt dette gjør jeg fra filen?
<Sakarias> porten du bruker er 80 (apache sin port)
<malin> men om routeren blokker for den porten, så må du åpne den :)
<Sakarias> http = port 80
<GtHoo> Okay, da får jeg åpne den :)
<malin> ah, så web-interfacet bruker port 80?
<malin> er det apacheserver i rtorrent eller noe slikt?
<Sakarias> malin: webguiet er php skript som kjøres i apache :P
<malin> aha
<malin> for transmission-daemon, kjører jeg via port 9091, tror det var default, også ble det bare den
<Sakarias> det er en egen deamon
<Sakarias> phpskriptet snakker med rtorrent over port 5000
<malin> okey
<GtHoo> men jeg burde kanskje få statisk IP hvis jeg skal bruke det utafor lokalt netverk?
<Sakarias> nja... finnes dyndns-tjenester du kan bruke
<GtHoo> sånn som no-ip?
<Sakarias> jupp
<GtHoo> Har ikke noe peiling på dette heller, så kan være jeg spør dumt
<GtHoo> Dette vil si at de gir meg en IP som alltid er det samme?
<Sakarias> og finnes deamoner i linux som oppdaterer IPen til tjenesten du velger
<Sakarias> nei... du får et FQDN fra tjenesten du velger, som blir oppdatert av et program på boksen din hver gang IPen forandrer seg
<GtHoo> deamoner er? (kan fint google det)
<Sakarias> programvare som kjører i bakgrunnen (enkelt forklart)
<Sakarias> apache f.eks er en deamon
<Sakarias> noe alla det samme som "servicer" i Windows
<GtHoo> hm, okay
<malin> du veit. engler og demoner :)
<Sakarias> som er en bok fra dan brown
<GtHoo> ^skulle ønske jeg kunne si ja der..
<malin> tror de en kriten ubuntu-variant kaller deamons for angels eller noe
<malin> Sakarias: ja :)
<malin> GtHoo: sorry, jeg som troller litt her
<Sakarias> finnes både kristen og satanisk versjon av ubuntu
<GtHoo> skjønte at det ikke hadde noe med dette å gjøre, men vet ikke noe om det heller D:
<Sakarias> demons og daemons er ikke helt det samme :P
<GtHoo> hmm, så ikke det var skrevet andrledes før nå..
 * GtHoo føler seg ekstremt dum i dag..
<Sakarias> hvis du leser Linux Journal, så ser du at programvaren de bruker har oversatt "ae" til "æ"... så i bladet står det "dæmons" :P
<GtHoo> Men det blir jo feil?
<Sakarias> ikke helt... æ ø å skrives som ae oe aa
<GtHoo> btw, mens jeg husker det, du sa du hadde gått svakstrøm. Hva jobber du med/som?
<Sakarias> System konsulent er tittelen min
<Sakarias> 4 år med Linux drift og nå halvt år med datacenter drift
<Sakarias> før det, massive mengder med 1. linjesupport også kjent som glorifisert telefonsvarer
<GtHoo> Angrer du?
<Sakarias> med tanke på at jeg aldri har fullført utdanningen? nope :P
<GtHoo> Du hadde da utdanning i svakstøm? eller tenker du på mer?
<Sakarias> har ikke tatt fagbrevet
<GtHoo> oh
<Sakarias> hadde jeg tatt det, så hadde jeg vel jobbet med å reparere tver og radioer
<Sakarias> noe jeg fant utrolig kjedelig
<Sakarias> hadde jeg hatt hode for fysikk og kjemi... så hadde jeg gått videre på skole og fått meg noe bedre utdanning... men liker jobben min :)
<GtHoo> :P
<GtHoo> vg1 elektro -> vg2 data og elektronikk. Sånn det så ut?
<Sakarias> gk elektrofag, vk1 elektronikk , vk2 serviceelektroniker fordypning lyd og bilde
 * GtHoo mener ikke å spamme med utdanning spørsmål, men har bare 1 uke på seg til å søke for neste år.
<Sakarias> kjør på
<Sakarias> er rådgivere på skolen som får betalt for å hjelpe deg dog :P
<GtHoo> Vet det, men klarte å glemme dette før ferien... :/
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> velger du feil, så går det ann å bytte
<Sakarias> Vet du hva du vil jobbe med da?
<GtHoo> nei, det som er prøblemet :/
<Sakarias> samme problemet jeg hadde...
<GtHoo> Men regner med det blir noe alla det du gjør (?)
<GtHoo> Kan prøve, så heller bytte etterhvert :)
<Sakarias> alt det jeg gjør er selvlært
<Sakarias> utdanningen min har ikke betydd en skit :P
<GtHoo> :P
<GtHoo> En ting som irriterer meg med skolen jeg går på. Vi ha den slappeste data og elektronikk læreren som finnes
<Sakarias> hehe... hadde tidligere militær som lærer innen radio-teknikk... gudbedre
<GtHoo> har en tidligere militær i data og elektronikk fordyppning (er vel egentlig samme fag som vanlig data og elektronikk, bere det vi har ca 1 hel dag i strekk med annen lærer)
<Sakarias> hvor går du på skole?
<GtHoo> På rud vgs, i bærum
<Sakarias> også kjent som blærum :P
<GtHoo> ...
<GtHoo> Hvor i landet er du fra?
<Sakarias> har bodd der ute i 6 måneder... trodde jeg kom fra en rånerbygd... gudbedre å mye volvo 240 jeg så der ute :P
<Sakarias> jeg er fra Lillehammer
<GtHoo> også kjent som lillyhammer
<GtHoo> :p
<Sakarias> nå ja :P
<GtHoo> x)
<GtHoo> har vært en del i lillehammer :p
<Sakarias> jeg også :P
<GtHoo> men bare dagsturer, siden dete r halvveis til hytta :O
<Sakarias> hytte i hafjell eller noe? :P
<GtHoo> Lom
<GtHoo> hvis du vet hvor det er :P
<Sakarias> jupp... har familie i Lom
<malin> hadde hytta fortsatt vært i Lom, om han ikke hadde visst hvor det var? :)
<Sakarias> ja :P
<GtHoo> eller, den er 1 mil før lom, hvis det var det du mente, malin?
<GtHoo> kan hende jeg vet hvem det er da D:
<GtHoo> er ikke så mange som bor der
<Sakarias> hehe, da vet du mer enn meg... har ikke kontakt med den delen av familien
<GtHoo> o.O
<GtHoo> tipper du også har stor familie?
<Sakarias> jau...
<Sakarias> mutter har vel noe som 11 søsken osv...
<Sakarias> vet knapt nok hva de heter :P
<GtHoo> wow, det er 2-3 mer enn mamma o.O
<malin> GtHoo: nei :) man sier gjerne: "Jeg kommer fra Lillehammer, visst du veit hvor det er" Om du ikke veit hvor det er, kommer man da fortsatt fra lillehammer? :)
<Sakarias> ja
<malin> never mind
<GtHoo> :P
<GtHoo> ahh, skjønte den nå
<Sakarias> GtHoo: mors familie er spredd oppover gudbrandsdalen, fattes familie er spredd utover vestlandet
<Sakarias> og jeg stakk sørover og bosatte meg i Oslo :P
<GtHoo> hmm, klarer ikke helt å velge hvor torrentene skal lastes ned..
<GtHoo> eller, jo
<GtHoo> klarte selvfølgelig å glemme å fjerne "#"
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> vanlig nybegynnerfeil det
<malin> :)
<Sakarias> lærer av sine feil
<malin> ja...
 * malin slettet 386-mappa i windows95 for mange år sida.. var jo ingen 386-maskin, så den trenger vi sikkert ikke, tenkte jeg.... :S
<Sakarias> heh
<Sakarias> har slettet en del dumme ting selv.... men ikke ting som OSet trenger for å leve :P
<malin> var noen som ikke var like blid da... + at det ble reinstall av windows.....
<malin> + at jeg lovet å ikke slette sånt
<malin> utrolig at folk spør meg om hjelp på pc-en etter det men
<Sakarias> søster klarte å formatere c: disken vet å "bare bruke msn"
<Sakarias> har enda ikke forstått hvordan hun klarte det
<malin> hm.. såpass
<malin> det er jo utrolig godt gjort
<Sakarias> windows xp lar deg ikke formatere c:
<malin> hvordan klarer man egentlig å formater e C:
<Sakarias> så hva pokker hun gjorde, aner jeg ikke
<malin> ah, kunne man det før?
<malin> selv om man kjørte fra samme stasjon?
<malin> kan ikke si jeg har prøvd på det så
<Sakarias> har gjort det med vilje i dos uten problemer
<GtHoo> Kompis av meg avinnstalerte skjermkortdriveren, han sa "Den trenger man ikke, har jo skjermkortet inne i PCen"
<malin> lol
<Sakarias> "rm -rf /" var også en dårlig ide... men gjorde det med vilje for å se hva som skjedde... ble skuffet da den sluttet da den slettet "/bin/rm"
<malin> hm
<malin> jeg har prøvd i en virituell maskin tror jeg. mener jeg fikk melding om at det ikke gikk
<malin> men ja.. den klarer vel ikke å fortsette etter den har seltetet rm...
<Sakarias> vil kanksje fungere hvis du har nok minne... jeg hadde ikke det
<Sakarias> boksen skulle reinstalleres med en annen distro, så da gikk jeg litt beserk med ting "man ikke skal gjøres" :P
<GtHoo> Sakarias, vet du om jeg kan gjøre sånn at jeg har en mappe hvor filene lastes ned til, og når de er ferdig nedlastet flytted den over til en annen mappe?
<Sakarias> ja
<GtHoo> "# Default directory to save the downloaded torrents." vil det si at den hele tiden er der, eller bare når den er ferdig?
<Sakarias> on_finished = move_complete,"execute=mv,-u,$d.get_base_path=,/Torrents/Complete/ ;d.set_directory=/Torrents/Complete/"¬
<Sakarias> den vil da legge ting i $HOME/Torrents/Complete
<Sakarias> fram til det, så ligger mine i $HOME/Torrents/Downloading
<GtHoo> Den du la her, det er vel bare å lime den inn på en egen linje, som den andre vi la inn i stad?
<Sakarias> jupp
<Sakarias> du har ratt en lignende linje der inne
<Sakarias> bare at den er kommentert ut
<GtHoo> ?
<Sakarias> se om du har en linje som starter med #on_finished
<Sakarias> i config filen din
<GtHoo> nope
<GtHoo> ingen
<Sakarias> hmm, kanskje jeg bare skal legge ut filen min, så kan du se på den
<GtHoo> God ide :)
<Sakarias> var faktisk lite jeg har gjort i fila
<GtHoo> Men du, den du la ut, der flytter den ferdig nedlastede til " $HOME/Torrents/Complete"
<GtHoo> Men du sa at de lå i " $HOME/Torrents/Downloading" mens de lastes ned, men det har du ikke skrevet der?
<Sakarias> det er en annen setting
<Sakarias> # Default directory to save the downloaded torrents.¬
<Sakarias> directory = /home/johnj/Torrents/Downloading¬
<GtHoo> ahh, så det var det den gjorde
<GtHoo> ehh
<GtHoo> fikk et problem her
<Sakarias> da fikser du det :P
<GtHoo> når jeg limte inn, fikk jeg ett opp ned spørsmålstegn jeg ikke kan fjerne
<GtHoo> det siste tegne du hadde i den setningen
<Sakarias> ah, slett det
<Sakarias> det er noe tull jeg har slått på i vim
<GtHoo> det som er problemet
<GtHoo> den kan ikke fjernes..
<Sakarias> hehe, jo da
<GtHoo> den "markeringen" man bruker, går bare rett forbi
<Sakarias> slett hele linja med kommandoer i editoren din, og lim på nytt uten tegnet
<GtHoo> editoren, mener du putty?
<Sakarias> nei
<Sakarias> putty er ssh klienten du bruker
<GtHoo> eller "nano" som jeg opna den med?
<Sakarias> nano er editoren ja
<Sakarias> (jeg bruker ikke nano, så jeg kan ikke kommandoene i den)
<GtHoo> Men jeg kan ikke markere med musen
<Sakarias> tastatur
<GtHoo> ehh, hva bruker du?
<Sakarias> jeg bruker vim
<Sakarias> det er ikke en editor man slepper nybegynnere inn i :P
<GtHoo> :P
<Sakarias> hmm, stå på starten av linja og trykk ctrl+k
<GtHoo> sånn ja, den fjernet hele linjen
<GtHoo> trodde først den fjerna litt for mye når jeg gjorde det :p
<GtHoo> Der ser det ut til å fungere :)
<Sakarias> :)
<GtHoo> funka bra å prøve det med en torrent uten seeds..
<Sakarias> hehe
<GtHoo> Håper vi ikke mister strømmen igjen i natt, som vi har gjort de siste 3 dagene D:
<Sakarias> storm i bærum?
<GtHoo> Ikke som jeg vet om?
<Sakarias> siden strømmen forsvinner
<GtHoo> den var borte i 2 min i går kveld, og i natt
<GtHoo> og natten før det
<Sakarias> ups vil hjelpe på
<GtHoo> der ja, nå fikk jeg prøvd med en torrent med seeds
<GtHoo> og det fungerte også :D
<GtHoo> Takker for en fantastisk hjelp :)
<Sakarias> bare hyggelig
<GtHoo> Men da går jeg å spiser :)
<Sakarias> du kan også sette opp en "watch" katalog, hvor du legger torrent filene dine og rtorrent vil automagisk legge dem til
<Sakarias> kombinerer du det med f.eks dropbox så kan du legge til filer på den maskina du bruker og de vil automagisk bli lagt til i rtorrent
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-21
<GtHoo> Tenkte å legge inn dropbox for dette, får prøve en annen dag, og ikke natt :)
<malin> har du dropbox GtHoo ?
<Sakarias> netter er den beste tiden å geeke på
<malin> ja...
<malin> det har jeg gjort noen ganger og dagen derpå så er man trøtt
<GtHoo> jeg har dropbox, men ikke up ubuntuen enda :P
<malin> men nå klarer jeg ikke å finne ut av logikken min
<malin> ah
<malin> okey
<Sakarias> er jeg gira... så holder jeg på i 2-3 dager i strekk
<malin> :)
<malin> jeg drev hele natta jeg.. :s ble lengere enn planlagt også
<malin> prøvde enhanched kernel for n900-en min, og ville gå tilbake igjen, så hadde jeg en sånn bootloader også, der en kan velge kerne og sånt. tja, så endte jeg i en bootloop
<malin> så måtte kjøre en delvis flash. slik at man flasher kun kjerna og ikke hele firmwaren
<malin> så til slutt gikk det jo fint
<malin> sukk
<Sakarias> derfor har jeg dumpet n900'n i skuffen etter noen måneders bruk
<malin> ah
<malin> den er oppe og går igjen nå
<malin> glad i den jeg
<Sakarias> tror n900 er den mobilentelefonen jeg er minst fornøyd med
<malin> ah
<Sakarias> 300 krs reservemobilen min fra clas er jeg mer glad i enn n900'n
<malin> jeg er så langt veldig fornøyd, dog er den vel ikke perfekt og sånt men
<malin> skulle gjerne hatt N950, men skal ikke lage noe syting innpå her
<malin> N9 kunne vært kjekt, men en telefon uten fysisk tastatur blir litt nakent for min del
<Sakarias> er døende plattform uansett
<GtHoo> Da legger jeg meg. Får heller spørre mer en annen dag. Natte :)
<Sakarias> natten
<Sakarias> hmm, skal opp om 5 timer
<malin> ah
<Sakarias> fuckit... døgner
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, N8 er en helt herlig telefon. Bare synd at programvaren er så ekstremt dårlig.
<jo-erlend> jeg var veldig glad i N900-en. Jeg skriver mye. Jeg skrev veldig raskt på den.
<malin> det er ikke mulig å flash N8 med maemo eller meego?
<Sakarias> må virkelig ha pølsefingre... for jeg traff aldri de rikige tastene på n900
<malin> uten kanalen her, hadde jeg aldri fått snusen i N900 :)
<malin> hadde vel endt opp med noe android-greier
<malin> men nå tar jeg natta. Håper Nokia, eller evt. noen andre slipper en MeeGo-device med tastatur :) kan jo sette inn minnekort i N900-en, men hadde vært kjekt med en litt mindre klumpete telefon :)
<malin> hei GtHoo  :)
<GtHoo> yo
<malin> bra det løste seg med torrentklient i går :) Sitter på skolen jeg da. Er vaffeldag på linjeforeningskontoret :)
<GtHoo> skal prøve å få det til så jeg kan bruke det fra skolen :P
<GtHoo> eller andre steder
<GtHoo> Fikk en kompis til å røve å komme inn, han fikk "Object Not Found"
<GtHoo> "The requested URL '/rtgui' was not found on the RomPager Advanced server."
<malin> ah
<malin> kjenner ikke meldinga
<GtHoo> Ikke jeg heller :p
<GtHoo> ehh, når vil ikke rtgui komme opp i nettleseren..
<GtHoo> hmm, det fungerer på, men er bare veldig tregt
<Sakarias> GtHoo: det der ser ut som en feilmld fra routeren din
<Sakarias> du må inn med portforwarding til IPen til serveren din på porten du har åpnet for
<GtHoo> trodde jeg hadde åpnet den
<GtHoo> Var det pårt 80 du sa den brukte?
<Sakarias> åpne er en ting, du må sende trafikken riktig videre
<Sakarias> 80 ja, den kan være i bruk av routeren din
<Sakarias> du kan f.eks sende port 8080 videre til port 80 på serveren din
<GtHoo> Det siste der, er det noe jeg må gøre fra ruteren eller ubuntu?
<Sakarias> routeren
<jo-erlend> Dagens fristelse! http://www.prisguide.no/produkt/ocz-agility-3-120-gb-148153
<jo-erlend> 500MB/s skrivehastighet er jo helt villt. Det er omtrent det jeg trenger for screencasts. Kjører det på tmpfs nå og det er jo ekstremt raskt, men selv med 32GB RAM er det for lite. 120GB bør jo holde en stund.
<malin> hm.. kanksje jeg skulle bytte til en sånn en i laptoppen her
<malin> så lenge den er bakoverkompatibel med sata-II da, men da får man jo ikke så rask overføring men likevel
<jo-erlend> malin, det er bakoverkompatibelt ja.
<jo-erlend> får en liknende i 60GB for omtrent halve prisen.
<jo-erlend> tenker på å sette inn en sånn i laptopen. Jeg har ikke noe som helst behov for mer enn 60GB på laptopen uansett. Det vil aldri skje.
<jo-erlend> WOW: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-for-android-announced
<jo-erlend> det der er noe av det råeste jeg har sett.
<jo-erlend> bare det at de har klart å reparere Android til å bruke upstream Linux, er jo kult. Samarbeidet mellom Linaro og Ubuntu begynner å bære frukter! Dette er jo direkte super-duper-ultra-mega-heftig.
<jo-erlend> denne lenken er bedre: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<RoyK> bruker ikke android upstream linux allerede?
<jo-erlend> nei, ikke enda. De jobber med det. Det har vært en fork veldig lenge.
<malin> jo-erlend: aha
<malin> mulig 60GB er litt lite, men jeg må jo ikke ha windows 7 i tillegg
<malin> jo-erlend: ser fortsatt ut til at launcheren ikke vil komme til syne
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen idé om hvordan jeg skal kunne reprodusere det.
<malin> nei, jeg må si jeg ikke har noen ide på det selv :S
<malin> har prøvd å sette til default settings osv også og så tilbake til autohide
<jo-erlend> da kommer det vel en artikkel om Ubuntu på digi.no i morgen, tenker jeg. :)
<jo-erlend> er vel mer som skal til før mer generelle medier begynner å skrive, men det bør nærme seg nå.
<malin> jo-erlend: nice
<jo-erlend> jeg bare gjetter. Men dette er jo en interessant nyhet, for å si det mildt.
<malin> ja, det står vel ikke så mye i dagbladet/vg om ubuntu, men mye om apple og microsoft
<malin> det er det mener nå jeg
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hva er det i den forken som ikke er i upstream?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, drivere og sånt. Jeg har ikke detaljert informasjon om Android. Det var endel som ikke slapp inn i Linux på grunn av dårlig vedlikehold. Så har de glidd litt fra hverandre, men de jobber med å komme sammen igjen. Linaro og Ubuntu har jobbet mye med det.
<RoyK> drivere, ja, men "sånt"?
<jo-erlend> som sagt; jeg kjenner ikke detaljene om Android-kjernen godt nok. Rundt nyttår ble det spådd at de ville nærme seg hverandre rundt juni.
<jo-erlend> heh... Selv Jef Spaleta liker dette :)
<RoyK> noen her som har testa ut xen noe særlig på ubuntu?
<RoyK> trenger en virtualiseringsløsning for linux-VM-er, siden sjefen har valgt hyper-v fordi atte det var så billig, men å kjøre en ubuntu vm på den driten der, kan du se langt etter
<jo-erlend> RoyK, KVM og LXC er også gode alternativer. Jeg har ikke brukt Xen på trekvart evighet.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, er det fordi du mener at det er uverdig for Ubuntu å kjøre på Hyper-V, eller at det ikke støtter det? For Microsoft har jo bygget inn støtte for Hyper-V i Linux, såvidt jeg har forstått?
<RoyK> det er støtte i teorien
<RoyK> dvs det kommer jo med paravirt-drivere og alt
<RoyK> men med en gang nettverkstrafikken går litt opp, så kobler bare hyper-v av hele nettet, ikke noe i loggene hverken på MS- eller linux-siden
<RoyK> så, nei, det er ikke av religøse hensyn, bare rent praktisk umulig
<RoyK> spørs om jeg bare hiver opp kvm - det går fort, er enkelt å drifte og er noe jeg vet funker
<jo-erlend> mhm. KVM er veldig bra. Skjønt, virt-manager og libvirt støtter jo både Xen og LXC i tillegg.
<jo-erlend> Hvis det er liknende gjester, vil nok LXC være en hel del mer effektivt.
<RoyK> ja, men jeg vil helst ha støtte for annet enn linux på gjestesida
<RoyK> og kvm er rimelig effektivt som det er
<jo-erlend> ah. Da er det KVM som gjelder.
<RoyK> jeg har en privat boks med stakkarslige core2duo og 6GB minne og 5-6 VM-er, en av dem en zimbra, og den går jo som ei klokke
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<RoyK> eneste med kvm er at det er veldig dårlig med muligheter for redundans
<jo-erlend> Du har jo også KSM nå, sånn at liknende gjester ikke kaster bort minne.
<RoyK> ksm?
<RoyK> hm...
<jo-erlend> like minneområder dedupliseres.
<RoyK> så 11.10, kanskje?
<jo-erlend> det har vært i KVM lenge.
<RoyK> i lucid?
<jo-erlend> ja, temmelig sikker på det.
<jo-erlend> men hvis du skal sette opp noe nytt, så er det vel like greit å begynne å kikke på 12.04?
<RoyK> joda, er jo ikke så lenge igjen
<RoyK> og det blir nok en måneds test eller tre først
<jo-erlend> spørs jo hvor proft det må være, men Precise er veldig stabil selv på desktopen. Den pleier å være mye mer stabil på serversiden, mye tidligere.
<RoyK> jau
<jo-erlend> Ellers har du jo Ubuntu Cloud, hvis du skal ha noen bokser.
<RoyK> ja, men... der er det vel fremdeles som gamle cloud/uec at man må ha en frontend osv
<RoyK> gamle uec virka i overkant klønete
<jo-erlend> heh.
<jo-erlend> det er litt ekstra å sette opp hvis du skal ha mer eller mindre statiske gjester.
<jo-erlend> #Ubuntu-Cloud kan være en god ressurs.
<RoyK> men det er vel ikke noe skikkelig mesh-oppsett for ubuntu cloud, type sett opp 2-3 maskiner med cloud og få failover mellom dem
<RoyK> ?
<jo-erlend> nei, det tror jeg ikke. Du kan bruke DRBD.
<RoyK> ja, men da er vi ute og sykler igjen...
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok?
<RoyK> det som skal til, er noe som funker som vmware eller hyper-v om du vil, rent peer2peer
<RoyK> ikke noe i front, ikke noe kødd
<jo-erlend> DRBD gir deg jo det.
<RoyK> uec funker greit om du har en dullion maskiner og har tid og lyst og råd til å sette opp tinga
<jo-erlend> mhm
<RoyK> men jeg vil ha to maskiner, peer2peer, om den ene tryner, så tar den andre over, og så vil jeg legge til en til når det blir for lite minne/cpu på de første to
<RoyK> slik som jeg kan på vmware/hyper-v
<jo-erlend> det kan du vel gjøre med DRBD?
<RoyK> er det støtte for live-migrering på kvm i disse dager?
<jo-erlend> libvirt kan det, tror jeg.
<RoyK> og ... jeg vil helst ikke bruke drbd, men heller et delt filsystem på iscsi
<jo-erlend> ah. Du mener redundante gjester, ikke verter?
<RoyK> ja, gjester
<RoyK> dvs
<RoyK> jeg har ett "single point of failure", og det er lagringa
<jo-erlend> ja, skjønner.
<RoyK> men der er det såpass godt med redundans at det får holde
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet er om du kanskje har lyst til å gjøre redundansen på tjenestenivå og ikke på operativsystemnivå.
<RoyK> så - det jeg da trenger er 2-3 maskiner med et lass med minne og en del cpu som kan kjøre VM-er
<RoyK> og, nei, jeg vil ikke flytte det til tjenestenivå
<RoyK> dvs det er jo det det er i praksis, en vm per tjeneste
<RoyK> men vi får se i morra - reinstallerer et eldre sun-blad for å prøve - ja - det blir vel sikkert precise :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> hva er det beste om jeg vil det? daily builds så ut til å være desktop
<jo-erlend> ville vel kanskje ha kjørt på nyeste alfa uansett. Det er beta neste torsdag.
<RoyK> a2?
<jo-erlend> er litt mindre oppgradering med server.
<jo-erlend> mhm
<RoyK> får prøve det
<RoyK> men... lang dag i morra - zooooowweeee
<jo-erlend> natta :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-22
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu for Android med video:
<jo-erlend> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/watch-ubuntu-for-android-in-action
<jo-erlend> noen som kunne tenke seg å teste om man fremdeles kan gjøre siste admin-bruker upriviligert vha user accounts-panelet i system settings? Synes det er helt utrolig harry. Det kan jo aldri være meningen og skaper trøbbel hvis man gjør det.
<jo-erlend> det samme er hvis man fjerner passordet for den siste adminbrukeren. Da må man finne frem recovery igjen, siden sudo da ikke lenger har noe å autorisere med.
<jo-erlend> god morgen forresten :)
<RoyK> morgen
<RoyK> jo-erlend: kan jo prøve i en vm.....
<RoyK> i hvilken release?
<jo-erlend> 12.04?
<jo-erlend> altså; Ubuntu. Helt alle, egentlig.
 * RoyK gidder ikke teste alt fra hardy og framover
<jo-erlend> s/helt/helst/
<jo-erlend> hehe, nei, bare Precise (12.04) som er interessant.
<RoyK> får se på det når jeg kommer på jobb
<RoyK> menneh - hva er egentlig hva med libvirt og kvm?
<RoyK> er kvm bare den innerste kjernegreia og libvirt alt rundt?
<jo-erlend> det spørsmålet skjønner jeg ikke helt.
 * RoyK er lettere forvirra over libvirt
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke riktig å si. Du kan helt fint bruke KVM uten libvirt. Det er et generelt abstraksjonslag for håndtering av VMer. Så du har støtte for KVM, Xen, LXC, VirtualBox, etc.
<RoyK> ja, men hvor kommer da libvirt inn?
<RoyK> etter hva jeg kan se, har libvirt mye med ting å gjøre på lucid med kvm
<jo-erlend> ja, det brukes veldig ofte sammen med det. Det gjør ting enklere. Med ren QEMU og KVM må du spesifisere alt på kommandolinjen når du starter gjesten. Med libvirt har du verktøy for å automatisere og gjøre ting enklere. Men du kan i prinsippet si at qemu-kvm står for selve virtualiseringen mens libvirt står for håndteringen.
<RoyK> og libvirt har støtte for sånt som live migrate eller hva det nå kalles i denne verdenen?
<jo-erlend> er ikke bombesikker. Mente jeg leste et sted at det har det. Det er en stund siden jeg har drevet med det der.
<RoyK> ser ut som om det skal finnes noe, selv tilbake til hardy
<RoyK> så jeg tror jeg starter den her på lucid...
<jo-erlend> det vil si; hypervisoren må vel også støtte det.
<jo-erlend> siden libvirt er generelt, er det ikke alt som fungerer med alle virtualiseringsløsninger.
<jo-erlend> tre ting du har lyst til å sjekke ut; virt-manager, ovirt og virsh.
<jo-erlend> men jeg er forholdsvis sikker på at KVM støtter live migration.
 * RoyK løper etter bussen
<RoyK> snakkes
<jo-erlend> hvis du høyreklikker på en gjest i virt-manager, så får du opp et valg "Migrate". Den er deaktivert hos meg, sikkert fordi jeg ikke har flere tilkoblinger.
 * jo-erlend lager en bøtte med kaffe. 
 * RoyK += 0xc0ffee
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> har ikke tenkt over at kaffe kan skrives sånn før.
<jo-erlend> dvs; det har jeg helt sikkert gjort på et eller annet tidspunkt, men glemt det igjen. :)
<jo-erlend> c0ca:c01a <-- snart kommer IPv6-haiene. :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: funker fint med matte, += ...
<malin> nice.... så en kan plutselig ordne seg ip-adresser på den måten... :D kult
<jo-erlend> de skal vel tildeles de også. Men det er jo nokså mange av dem, så det kan vel tenkes at noen vil ha et par til overs. ;)
<jo-erlend> malin, mye tyder på at buggen din er fikset.
<jo-erlend> har du installert oppgraderinger idag?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: du får en /64 om du har fysisk lokasjon på en viss størrelse
<RoyK> vi fikk 4 /64-nett
<jo-erlend> er det ikke /64 som er anbefalt som standard?
<RoyK> og splitter man da opp hvert av dem til /48-nett, så har man jo bare 65536 nettverk...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: site routing, ja, så vidt jeg husker, går normalt på /64
<RoyK> og så har du 48bit til host-adresse
<RoyK> og så 16bit til lokale nettverk
<RoyK> dvs NOK
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja.
<jo-erlend> så kan folk _endelig_ begynne å sende filer til hverandre, bruke VoIP og webcam-samtaler, spille spill, etc. Det har tatt sin tid....
<RoyK> det kommer sikkert en og annen nisse eller isp eller noe som på død og liv skal NATe ipv6 også
<jo-erlend> http://xkcd.com/949/
<RoyK> klassiker :)
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/865/
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> den fyren har nok aldri bøyd en spiker i sitt liv. :)
<RoyK> han jobba jo for nasa som fysiker/utvikler
<RoyK> men om han bøyde så mye spiker er nok et annet spørsmål
 * RoyK lurer på hvorfor man på død og liv må bøye på spiker
<geirha> gleder meg til fire sider frem i tid. Med et så rundt tall må det bli ekstra mye stas.
<jo-erlend> geirha?
<jo-erlend> ah
<jo-erlend> han kommer sikkert til å gjøre noe moro av multippelenheter og SI :)
<jo-erlend> men... Dagens er 1020?
<jo-erlend> forøvrig også  ganske morsom. :)
<RoyK> :)
 * RoyK sendte den til webmaster@astro.uio.no
<jo-erlend> :)
 * RoyK fikk nettopp søtt lite 80TB-beist inn døra
<prooz> 80TB?
<prooz> :o
<RoyK> cirka 80x2TB i stripa speil :þ
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hvilket filsystem bruker du på det der?
<RoyK> zfs
<RoyK> eneste som egentlig duger på sånne datamengder
<huayra> RoyK, Hva slags OS kjører det der?
<huayra> Solaris, FreeBDSD eller Nexenta?
<RoyK> openindiana, dvs illumos
<RoyK> dvs ganske nært opptil kommende nexenta på kjernesiden, men uten debian-userspace, som nexenta bruker
<huayra> riktig
<huayra> solaris i bunn mao
<RoyK> mhm
<huayra> Pussig at de bruker Indiana som var kodenavnet for OpenSolaris under Ian M.
<RoyK> det er vel nettopp derfor ;)
<huayra> ja, kult
<huayra> :)
<huayra> finnes det kommersiell støtte for det der?
<RoyK> det her blir nok det råeste filserver jeg har satt opp så langt ;)
<huayra> trengs det?
<RoyK> det er nok i overkant, men med 150+ parallelle modeller som kjøres mot hvert sitt datasett på kanskje 2-10GB, så trengs det ganske mye på filserveren
<huayra> (jeg mente kommersiell støtte, det er tydelig at om du har fått go for en slik server, så trenges den antagelig :-) )
<RoyK> tja...
<RoyK> vi har en avtale med linpro om muligheter for hjelp derfra om dritten skulle treffe virta
<RoyK> evt vifta
<RoyK> men så langt har det gått bra, eller vi har ordna det sjøl
<huayra> skjønner, det er jo folk der som kan OpenSolaris ganske godt
<RoyK> mhm
<huayra> Disclaimer **Jeg har jobbet for Redpill Linpro og jobber nå i en datter selskap**
<RoyK> evt datterselskap :P
<RoyK> for oss lingofile
 * superos_ux31 jobber også av og til i en datter
<huayra> :)
 * RoyK lurer litt på hva det går ut på å jobb "i" en datter
<RoyK> superos_ux31: gris :)
<dagerik> Hver gang jeg åpner en nrk nettv stream i VLC, avslutter VLC etter en par minutter.
<jo-erlend> har ikke  hatt noen problemer med det i VLC 2.0 (Precise)
<malin> jo-erlend: nå fungerer forøvrig launcheren igje når jeg legger musepekeren borti
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg regnet med det.
<malin> hm, jeg bruker totem i forbindelse med nettv, men skulle gjerne stilt inn så vlc ble brukt i stedet
<malin> kom jo en del oppdateinger i dag også. Etter det mener jeg at ting nå ser ut til å fungere mbedre igjen
<jo-erlend> malin, dukker ikke det opp av seg selv? Jeg kan høyreklikke på video-bildet for NRK, for eksempel og velge VLC.
<jo-erlend> hvordan man gjør det til standard, vet jeg ikke.
<malin> jo-erlend: jo, det har jeg jo forøvrig...
<malin> jeg tror jeg prøvde åbruke vlc sine browserplugins (,mulig jeg husker helt feil nå men) men at det ikke viket med opera i alle fall
<dagerik> jo-erlend: Jeg la til ppa-en og hentet ned nyere versjon. Jeg har 10.04. NÃ¥ dro problemene vekk.
<dagerik> Nei jeg løyg.
 * RoyK håper nrk får ut finger snart og blir ferdig med den nye nett-tv-løsninga
<malin> ja...
<dagerik> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a 10 year old pc. I try to boot into the usb stick by choosing to boot from "generic usb disk", but it only boots into windows. How can this be solved?
<malin> finnes noe hvor en kan sette opp hele nett-tv til nrk som filsystem i ubuntu, men lurer på om det sluttet å virke eller noe
<RoyK> de prøvekjørte den på hurtigruta, og den funka jo greit der
<malin> hvilke andre boot-alternativer finnes?
<RoyK> boot?
<dagerik> kun usb stick
<malin> hm.. okey
<malin> kan det tenkes at usb-minnepinnen dukker opp under hdd? Det gjorde den på en stasjonær jeg herjet med her
 * RoyK mumler noe om boot og m77
<hjd> dagerik: har du sjekket at det er mulig å boote fra minnepinnen på en annen maskin, sånn at du er sikker på at du vet den fungerer?
<dagerik> yeah
<RoyK> dagerik: hva er det du prøver å gjøre?
<dagerik> RoyK: boote fra usb på en gammel pc
<RoyK> ah
<hjd> ok, har du stilt på bootrekkefølgen i BIOS, eller velger du bare USB når du starter PCen?
<dagerik> hjd: har prøvd begge deler
<RoyK> ofte det ikke finnes boot-muligheter fra usb på gamle ting
<hjd> RoyK: spørs vel litt hva man legger i "gammelt", men ville de listet USB som et valg hvis de ikke støttet det?
<RoyK> hjd: jeg har sett ting som lister usb-ting i bios, men blånekter å boote fra en minnepinne
<RoyK> prøv usb-cdrom - virker nok bedre
<RoyK> eller plukk ut disken og bruk en annen maskin til å installere
<RoyK> gjennom vbox eller noe
<RoyK> eller ...
<dagerik> jeg brenner iso-en på en cd rom
<dagerik> skal lure en jeg bor med til å bruke linux
<malin> jo-erlend: opplever du i precise at noen programmer blir "borte". For å forsøke å reprodusere: 1. åpne f.eks. kalkulatoren 2. alt + tab til et annet program. 3. alt tab tilbake igjen, men så vips er programemt borte fra den oversikten man får når man alt-tabber
<dagerik> når hoved pc-en ryker og man må bruke backup pc er det ypperlig mulighet til å konvertere
<RoyK> dagerik: :)
<malin> skjer ikke bestandig dog
<dagerik> *konvertere folk fra windows til linux that is
<hjd> malin: åpne kalkulatoren fra terminalen og se om det er noen feilmeldinger eller noe når den "forsvinner"
<malin> hjd: det kan jeg prøve. Det skjer dog med andre progammer også, men var et eksempel på et program det har skjedd med
<RoyK> malin: i så fall ville jeg ha kjørt en minnetest over natta eller noe
<RoyK> !memtest
<malin> ja
<RoyK> !memtest86
<RoyK> idiobot
<malin> RoyK: ingen output fra terminalen
<malin> calculatoren ligger igjen i launcher, men i stedet for en hvit pil på seg, så får den en > uten fyllet liksom.
<malin> de andre får en fylt trekant
<malin> som er hvit, mens kalkulatoren får >
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/downloads/memstress-0.0.1.tar.gz <-- den der er ikke veldig avansert, men stresser minnet ditt så godt den kan for å se om den kan provosere fram feil
<malin> RoyK: takk
<RoyK> jeg skrev den for å provosere fram noen feil på en server jeg sleit med
<RoyK> det endte opp med at leverandøren kom og tok med seg hele driten :P
<malin> ah, så du har skrevet den :)
<malin> kult
<RoyK> enkel kode... :)
<malin> skrevet i c :
<malin> hm. er det ikke først : make
<malin> så make install?
<malin> make fungerte, men får ikke installert
<hjd> gjør ikke stress noe av det samme? Og det er jo i tilgjengelig i Ubuntu?
<malin> det aner jeg ikke, men hadde jo vært gøy å kjørt koden til RoyK
<RoyK> hjd: stress gjør mye mer
<RoyK> malin: tror ikke det er noe "install"-target der
<RoyK> malin: bare kjør ./memstress (eller hva den nå heter)
<malin> ah
<malin> ja, for jeg får feilmelding som iser at det ikke er noe install target
<malin> men jeg will try
<jo-erlend> malin, nei. Hadde jeg opplevd noe sånt, så hadde jeg vært temmelig rask med å rapportere en bug.
<malin> ja, jeg har bare ikke funnet ut hvordan man reproduserer det, men jeg kan jo skrive at det "bare skjer" dog syntes jeg det er litt dårlig forklaring men
<RoyK> malin: du har helt rett, det er en utrolig dvask forklaring :D
<malin> ja :)
<malin> jeg har unngått å raprotere noen bugger, fordi jeg rett og slett ikke har skjønt hvordan de har oppstått
<RoyK> da er det ofte lite vits i å rapportere noe
<RoyK> blir litt som å rope ut at INGENTING VIRKER OG DET ER DERES FEIL ALT SAMMEN
<dagerik> jeg avbrøt en ubuntu upgrade. nå når jeg restarter og booter kommer jeg inn i "initramfs" wat do?
<RoyK> da har noe gått rimelig galt under grub-installasjonen eller under kjerneinstallasjonen
<geirha> Vel, neste gang det skjer: 1) ta skjermskudd, 2) sjekk ~/.xsession-errors
<RoyK> typisk "rescue-mat"
<dagerik> før (initramfs) prompten, står det mounting /sys on /root/ failed: no such file or dir
<dagerik> target filesystem doest have /sbin/init
<malin> RoyK: det jeg har tenkt liksom ja....
<dagerik> er problemet mitt fiksbart? krever det mye tid?
<malin> høres da ut som at ting ikke er blitt installert ca
<RoyK> dagerik: burde kunne løses med å boote opp på installasjonsmedium, velge rescue, installere grub, kjøre dpkg-configure -a og/eller apt-get install -f
<geirha> oppdateringen har sikkert blitt avbrutt under oppgradering av upstart
<dagerik> hvor er "rescue" valget?
<RoyK> på server-bootup heter det "rescue a broken system" eller noe sånt
 * RoyK er litt noldus på desktop-ting
<malin> kan ikke si jeg har sett det valget på en live-cd
<RoyK> nei - mangler sikkert
<RoyK> uvisst av hviklen grunn (det er jo praktisk!)
<malin> mulig
<malin> sjekker nå hva som finnes på altrnate cd
<RoyK> finnes sikkert der
<malin> men ja, en rescue-alternativ på live-cd-en hadde jo vært flotters
<malin> RoyK: ja, tanken slo megn å i alle fall
<RoyK> kanskje litt seint å få lurt den med på precise?
<malin> mulig, men burde absolutt vært med, om den ikke er det.
<dagerik> jeg er nå inne i en live ubuntu
<dagerik> sånn der "try it out" greie. kan jeg aksessere mine partisjoner så jeg får tatt backup?
<malin> merket at et problem nå er at en må bare vite at en kan trykke på en tast når live-cden starter, for å få opp menyen også.
<RoyK> men... tidlig kveld i kveld... natti
<malin> dagerik: ja, det får du jo
<malin> natta RoyK
<dagerik> ah såklart
<malin> ser ikke ut som det er noe rescuevalg på live-cd. jeg finner i farten ikke ut hva som finnes på alternate cden
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-23
<SlimG> Noen tips til et verktøy som lager fine grafisk trestrukturer utfra en kode ala. XML?
<SlimG> Jeg trenger det for å få oversikt over flere nivåer med relasjoner mellom objekter som jeg har i tekstform
<SlimG> jeg kan gjerne gjøre det manuelt også hvis det finnes et nyttig GUI-program som enkelt lar meg lage et tre uten å måtte dille med design
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/853763/
<malin> noen som kan teste i precise å åpne en video fra en nettverksdisk nfs og sjekke om vlc blir borte fra app-switcheren (alt + tab) ? den ligger i launcheren. Jeg har med andre ord muligens funnet ut hvordan jeg reproduserer buggen :)
<malin> var det ikke en måte å starte hud for cli?
<Sakarias> hud hadde en cli debug modus etter det jeg så engang ja
<malin> ja, men mener jeg så en video i går med hud, hvor de brukte den i cli-sammenheng og fikk opp kommandoalterativer. Det finnes jo allerede noe sånt, men det så mer smooth ut
<shazzr> Har kjøpt meg en Hauppauge NOVA-T USB-sak i London som jeg sitter og knoter med litt her. Har fått frem bilde fra den to ganger (i kaffeine), men det føles mest tilfeldig. Er det ikke mulig å bruke f.eks vlc eller me-tv til jobben? Sliter med å få scannet for kanaler.
<shazzr> Har sett litt på denne; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1224863 og fulgt det som sies om vlc der uten at det gjorde noe forskjell.
<malin> wb jo-erlend
<malin> jo-erlend: veit du hva kommandoen for å starte cli-versjonen av hud er? virker ikke som det er noe med hud i alle fall
<Sakarias> malin: du har ingen "hud-cli" kommando?
<malin> Sakarias: nei. ser ikke sånn ut, men var det jeg mente å huske fra den videoen
<malin> jeg fant ikke igjen videoen tror jeg. Var ikke jeg som tittet. Jeg tipset noen om hud i går, også googlet han og tittet han en video, youtube tror jeg, men nei, ingen sånn kommando.
<malin> et aptitude search hud, gir ingen treff relatert til hud
<malin> her er videoen, men ingen hud-cli hos meg... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c&t=02m20s
<geirha> Hva om du skriver hud-cli ? kommer den med pakkeforslag?
<malin> malin@malin-M15a:~$ hud-cli
<malin> hud-cli: command not found
<malin> får jeg som output :) så nei, ingen forslag
<geirha> Kanskje den ikke rakk å blir med i 12.04?
<malin> mulig
<geirha> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939  står du kan "branche" koden fra launchpad der (helt på slutten).
<jo-erlend> malin:
<malin> der var det noe
<jo-erlend> jo-erlend@jedesktop:~$ apt-file search hud-cli
<jo-erlend> indicator-appmenu-tools: /usr/bin/hud-cli
<jo-erlend> apt-file anbefales. apt-get install apt-file; apt-file update.
<malin> hm, men hva den cli-saken er nytting til, veit jeg ikke enda :)
<malin> trodde det var noe alla autocomlition jeg
<malin> *complition
<malin> men det bør vel være mulig å konfiguere hud? F.eks. når jeg har evolution som default e-post, så burde den velge evolution når jeg vil skrive ny e-post og ikke thunderbird
<jo-erlend> malin, det gjør den vel?
<jo-erlend> hvis den ikke gjør det; hvis du klikker Skriv melding fra meldingsmenyen; åpner den Thunderbird composer eller Evo?
<malin> jo-erlend: om jeg er inne i evolution, ja, men om jeg f.eks. er i skrivebordet
<malin> så velger den thunderbird
<malin> meldingsmenyen?
<jo-erlend> konvolutten på panelet?
<malin> hm, er spotify med i neon av repoene til ubuntu? jeg kjørte egentlig bare aptitude install spotify-client-qt og volla
<malin> med mindre den la til repoen da jeg prøvde å installere direkte fra deb-filada, som ikke gikk pga dependencies
<jo-erlend> et ninjatricks til: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=pakkenavn
<jo-erlend> lag nøkkelord i Firefox, så er det enkelt å søke. Jeg bruker for eksempel rmadison, bare fordi det er enkelt å huske. :)
<jo-erlend> Transmission er døden for nettverket her. Er det andre som har det sånn?
<jo-erlend> jeg snakker _ekstrem_ påvirkning. Selvom Transmission ikke bruker særlig båndbredde, så tar det fullstendig knekken på alt annet.
<superos> jo-erlend: Tror jeg har opplevd det samme. Fint om noen med nettverkskompetanse kunne forklart fenomenet. Synes å huske at sopcast (p2ptv) også er døden for nettverket mitt.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Transmission bruker 20KB. Jeg har god trådløs forbindelse til routeren og det er en helt ok linje. 8Mbps/2Mbps, tror jeg. Det er ingenting annet som bruker båndbredde, men likevel er det såpass at jeg faller ut av irc. Begynner å få lyst til å prøve en annen klient, skjønt det godt kan tenkes at det er dårlig wlan-driver.
<hjd> jo-erlend: hvor mange tilkoblinger har du stilt den inn til å ta imot? (Det er gjengangeren på forum der div torrentprogrammer får routere til å knele iallefall)
<jo-erlend> ja, det vet jeg om, men det er ikke tilfelle her.
<jo-erlend> Alright. Jeg trenger litt feedback. Kan noen teste Ubuntu Classic-prosjektet litt? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-classic
<jo-erlend> er beskrivelsen tiltrekkende for de som føler seg angrepet av Unity og Gnome Shell?
<jo-erlend> funker alt som det skal?
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-24
<jo-erlend> hehe, det tok jo fullstendig av i Unity Design idag. Amerikanerne vil forby enhver form for nakenhet i Ubuntu og krever at det blir innsatt filtere som fjerner sånt. Det kunne jo bare gå én vei; religion. Det har tatt en smule av.. Det kan vel tenkes at jeg har bidratt litt også, men morsomt har det vært! :)
<jo-erlend> de ble sikkert ikke roligere da jeg sammenliknet USA med Nord-Korea, Kina og Iran. :)
<Kagee> NÃ¥r vi snakker om religion: http://i.imgur.com/lKFYr.jpg
<Kagee> Please install the apropriate translator subroutines.
<prooz> Kagee: Hva gjorde du oppe da?
<Kagee> prooz: hmm?
<prooz> 04:52 i natt
<Kagee> prooz: skoleoppgave
<Sakarias> Rekke en deadline? :P
<Kagee> ja og nei
<RoyK>  
<prooz> Kagee: Ja det var en deadline, nei du rakk den ikke?
<Kagee> nei, rakk den
<lnostdal> whut, filtere?
<lnostdal> nakenhet, hvor? .. i default-wallpaper o.l.?
<lnostdal> m.p.t. transmission eller bittorrent og det å ta knekken på nettverk; det er ikke bare båndbredde som har noe å si, men også antall samtidige forbindelser en ruter må holde styr på
<lnostdal> k, nvm ..  ser noen har nevnt det allerede
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, det er et program i ubuntu software center som heter PornView. Det er et program for håndtering av bilder og video. Men det at programmet heter "PornView" satte i gang en rasende diskusjon.
<jo-erlend> det ble for eksempel forlanget at Ubuntu skulle være et hel-kristent operativsystem og at programmer med "porn", "nude" eller "sex" i navnet måtte forbys.
<lnostdal> mh
<RoyK> er det noen her som har hatt problemer med terra-nettbank eller i det hele tatt fått den til å funke?
<Kagee> RoyK: jeg jobber nettbanksupport for dem, noe du lurte på?
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-25
<RoyK> Kagee: bare en kompis som prøvde å sette opp xubuntu, men som ikke fikk nettbanken til å funke
<Kagee> RoyK: jeg har en relativt nyinstallert xubuntu selv, men skulle gjerne vist hva som ikke funka med hvilken nettleser etx
<RoyK> Kagee: det ordna seg etter at han fulgte denne
<RoyK> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-HOW-TO-FOR-32-BIT-UBUNTU
<malin> http://www.idg.no/computerworld/article239112.ece
<jo-erlend> jepp. Tipper denne versjonen av Flash holder for meg.
<jo-erlend> må reboote.
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, er vel strengt tatt kun youtube og andre videosteder jeg er avhengig av flash på, og om det kommer mer og mer html5 i stedet, så trenger jeg det ikke i det heletatt :D
<jo-erlend> malin, dessuten blir de åpne flash-konkurrentene bedre og bedre.
<malin> ah :) nice
<hjd> malin: youtube har dessuten de fleste videoene sine tilgjengelig som <video>
<hjd> dvs html5
<malin> så det er liksom ikke noe stress mer :)
<jo-erlend> hvis det var sånn at adobe ikke ville støtte nåværende versjon lenger, så hadde det vært en ulempe. Men det skal de visstnok gjøre i fem år. Så om det ikke kommer noen nye versjoner av flash, så tror jeg ikke at det vil oppleves som vesentlig plagsomt, for meg i alle fall.
<malin> :)
<hjd> "Dette nettstedet krever versjon X av flash for å vise innholdet" :/
<malin> ja, men går an å hacke til, i alle fall på min N900, kan man forandre versjonsnummeret, for å slippe sånt
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke helt hvor stort problem det er, men det er definivt mindre enn det ville vært for bare et par år siden...
<malin> mhm
<jo-erlend> hjd, var det du som anbefalte Endgame:Singularity?
<hjd> ja, det var det nok.
<jo-erlend> hjd, dust! NÃ¥ har jeg blitt hekta og jeg kaster bort altfor mye tid som jeg kunne ha brukt til noe nyttig! :)
<jo-erlend> prøver å vinne Ultra Hard, men får det bare ikke til :)
<hjd> hahaha, "beklager" :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> de sa jo at Frozen Bubble utsatte en versjon av Linux med et par uker. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg vet hvordan det føles.
<malin> jøss, var det en større bug i forzen bubble ellern oe da?
<hjd> Husker ikke helt hvilken vanskelighetsgrad jeg spilte på. Jeg mener dog det er en kneik omtrent halvveis inni, og kommer man over den er det omtrent umulig å tape.
<jo-erlend> malin, de spilte.
<malin> åj
<malin> *oi
<malin> er det så morsomt?
<citoyen> Jeg rundspilte hele Frozen Bubble på en dag
<citoyen> men da gjorde jeg ikke så mye annet den dagen :P
<jo-erlend> hehe
<malin> nå har jeg sjekket ut ubuntu classic og jeg ser at en har samme muligheter en hadde med gnome 2.x, så da skjønner jeg i alle fall ikke hva som er galt :)
<jo-erlend> malin, det har hovedsaklig med kommunikasjon å gjøre. Siden standard utseende var såpass annerledes i forrige versjon, kombinert med at man må holde alt-knappen for å tilpasse, gjorde at veldig mange trodde det var noe helt nytt.
<jo-erlend> i tillegg endret de navnet fra gnome classic til gnome fallback. Det bidro til å skape enda mer forvirring. I praksis er det veldig små forskjeller.
<hjd> vet du forøvrig hvor alt+klikk kommer fra? Er det gnome oppstrøms?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> trolig for å redusere forskjellen fra Gnome Shell.
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, fant ut det med å holde inn alt-knappen, eller alt + super her da
<malin> det har vært litt for mye forvirring rundt ting nå ja
<malin> f.eks. så er det mange som har trodd at unity er noe helt annet enn gnome 3.0
<malin> så jeg sa at unity har gnome 3.0 i bunn, akkurat som at gnome-shell også har gnome3.0 i bunn, osv
<malin> men er vel ikke rart det er forvirring ute og går
<hjd> jo-erlend: Bra noen tar initativ til å få igang et jam. :) Jeg tror noen burde nevne det i nyhetene på ubuntu.no eller noe slik at flere får det med seg.
<Kagee> RoyK: problemet er at javainstallasjonen ikke blir oppdatert. jeg lrysser fingerne for at haun har telenor/djucie/talkmore og anbefaler bankid på mobil
<RoyK> Kagee: ah - så den krever en oppdatert java?
<Kagee> hva? nei.
<Kagee> men om haun installerer på måten du henviste til, så blir den ikke oppdatert.
<Kagee> derfor anbefalte jeg å se om bankid på mobil kunne brukes, som ikke krever java i det hele tatt.
<Kagee> og ikkeoppdatert java => sikekrhetshull
<Kagee> og bankid har et problem med openjdk (eller openjdk har et problem med bnakid) som førstnevnte ikke ønsker å løse
<Kagee> skulle gjerne sett bankid-applet-kildekoden :)
<RoyK> Kagee: heh - jeg kjenner en som jobber med den koden...
<RoyK> Kagee: men spørs om det er mulig å få den ut :p
<RoyK> hva er openjdk-problemet?
<Kagee> slik det oppfattes av brukerne så er det vel at man ikke kan taste inn tall / engangskode når man skal signere noe
<RoyK> det er jo ikke så bra :P
<jo-erlend> fyttikatta, folk er frekke. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg var borte på Kiwi for å kjøpe noen pølser, så var det en fyr som kom snublende inn, kanon dritings. Tusla rett bort til pilsen, tok med seg en sekspakning og gikk ut igjen. Han bak kassa spurte om et eller annet, men han bare svarte "neida jeg hadde den med meg da jeg kom. Jeg skulle bare se om dere hadde flere" :)
<jo-erlend> vi ble bare stående å se på hverandre, han bak kassa og jeg. Hva skal man si til sånt?
<RoyK> Kagee: ser ut som om ubuntu-restricted-extras installerer sun java
<Kagee> sikker?
<RoyK> eh.. nei
<RoyK> men en java testapp sa sun java
<jo-erlend> jeg fikk i hvertfall ikke sun java da jeg installerte u-r-e i Precise i går.
<RoyK> nei - jeg rota
<jo-erlend> når jeg tenker over det, tror jeg ikke at jeg fikk noe java i det hele tatt.
<RoyK> java kom da med den da jeg nettopp installerte den
<RoyK> trur eg
<jo-erlend> i Precise?
<RoyK> eller... er java med som standard i precise?
 * RoyK er litt for lite vant til linux desktop
<jo-erlend> Java har alltid fulgt med u-r-e før, men det var sun java. Icedtea er ikke begrenset så den hører ikke hjemme der.
<jo-erlend> ikke installert som standard, men OpenJDK er vel i main, tror jeg.
<RoyK> nettbank-appleten tryner i hvert fall under innlogging...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: jaha - da er det vel med i u-r-e, jeg har ikke installert noe annet i denne vm-en
<jo-erlend> nei. Den er i universe.
<jo-erlend> ok
<RoyK> tar litt tid å flytte 70TiB over 1Gbps...
<jo-erlend> hehe, det tror jeg på.
<jo-erlend> hvis det er relativt korte avstander, lønner det seg jo å flytte disker direkte.
<RoyK> jammenatte jeg har ikke tid til å kopiere ut dataene på 35 2TB-disker og så kopiere dem inn igjen...
<RoyK> og da forsvinner jo snapshots og sånt :P
<RoyK> tror det går like fort med zfs send/receive :P
<RoyK> gamleboksen har bare 1Gbps, så...
<jo-erlend> :)
<RoyK> hrmf
<RoyK> tror ene utgangen har gått føyken :(
<RoyK> på forsterkeren...
<jo-erlend> æsj, det er harry.
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-26
<malin> hm.. så det er harry når utgangene på forsterkeren går føyken? :D hehe
<jo-erlend> jepp, det er sånn det er.
<malin> ja
<malin> hm.. jeg så det kom en heftig stor oppgradering av alt nå
<malin> 12.04
<jo-erlend> ja, i går.
<jo-erlend> HUD har for eksempel blitt ekstremt mye raskere her i alle fall.
<malin> ah, så da det kom. flott, for software centeret mitt åpnet seg ikke om jeg trykket på en deb-fil via nettleseren min og valgte å åpne den med software-center, det fungerer igje nnå
<malin> at hud er raskere er nice
<malin> ja, se der ja
<malin> nå savner jeg bare en måte å kunne konfiguere den på, enten via ei tekstfil eller gconf-editor? et eller annet, for det må da gå an å få den til å funke med evolution som default, når det er min defaulte e-postleser
<malin> skulle likt å sett den kompatibel med eclipse
<jo-erlend> malin, du svarte aldri på hva som skjer når du trykker på "Skriv melding" i meldingsmenyen.
<malin> ah, det har jeg muligens ikke sett du har spurt om
<malin> jeg har forøvrig engelsk system her, men jeg kan vel prøve å skrive: write message?
<jo-erlend> jo. Du spurte hva jeg mente med meldingsmenyen og da svarte jeg konvolutten på panelet, som heter "Meldingsmenyen", eller "Messaging menu" på engelsk.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg har overhodet ingen mulighet til å vite hvordan du prøver å bruke HUD.
<malin> sant
<jo-erlend> det fungerer med Evolution.
<malin> den starter thunderbird
<malin> men om jeg er inne i evolution, da går det, men er jeg i skrivebordet, så starter den altså thunderbird som default, om jeg velger: compose new message
<malin> men i den meldingsvinduet, så er det thunderbird som vises og ikke evolution ser jeg jo nå
<malin> til tross for at det er evolution som er default, snålt
<jo-erlend> da skal jeg prøve å spørre en gang til; "hva skjer når du klikker på skriv melding i meldingsmenyen?"
<jo-erlend> "meldingsvinduet", da mener du meldingsmenyen på panelet ditt?
<malin> aha, da starter den opp thunderbird sin ny-e-postsak
<jo-erlend> ok. Hvor er det du har satt evo som standard?
<malin> ja, jeg trykket på det ikonet på panelet og trykte på "compose new message"
<jo-erlend> mhm. Hvis evo er standard, så skal det hente frem evo's mail composer.
<malin> system settings -> details -> default applications
<jo-erlend> hmm. La meg se om jeg kan reprodusere det. Jeg må installere evo først, så det tar litt tid.
<malin> skjønner
<jo-erlend> det er i såfall helt klart en bug.
<malin> ja, kan jeg få rapportere den, om det viser seg å være sånn hos deg også? :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, gjerne.
<malin> :) med mindre den allerede er raportert da :)
<jo-erlend> men er det "Compose message" det står i meldingsmenyen?
<jo-erlend> mente det var "Write message" som ble brukt der, eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> HUD er fremdeles altfor treg på søkingen. Men nå dukker den i hvertfall opp umiddelbart. Det var en stund at den var treig med å i det hele tatt dukke opp. Dessuten mister den gjerne det første tegnet når jeg skriver.
<malin> i engelsk utgave, så står det i meldingsvinduet: "compose new message", i HUD så står det det samme
<malin> for å si det sånn. Thunderbird-ikonet dukker også opp i meldingsvinduet, og compose new message nedenfor thunderbird-ikonet. Evolution skulle/burde jo dukket opp
<jo-erlend> det er riktig. Meldingsmenyen bruker tbird her også, selv etter at jeg satte evo som standard i system settings.
<jo-erlend> bruk ubuntu-bug indicator-messages, så får du med deg alt relevant i rapporten.
<jo-erlend> hvis du kommer med  lenke etterpå, så bekrefter jeg den.
<malin> oki :)
<jo-erlend> bekreftet også at det _er_ meldingsmenyen som er problemet. Hvis du skriver inn mailto:test@test.na i Firefox, for eksempel, så er det evo som composer som dukker opp, ikke sant?
<malin> da dukker evo opp ja
<malin> altså evo composer
<jo-erlend> mhm
<malin> hm.. hvordan setter jeg i gang ubuntu-bug indicator-messages? er det fra system settings mont ro
<malin> *mont tro
<jo-erlend> det må bety at det er meldingsmenyen som ignorerer innstillingen.
<jo-erlend> malin, alt+f2 "ubuntu-bug indicator-messages"
<malin> skulle være nærliggende å tro det ja
<malin> ah :) kommando.. hehe :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> apport og medfølgende, er herlige verktøy.
<malin> jeg har nok gjort det før der ,men jeg husker liksom ikke alltid alt, og før syntes jeg bugraportering var komplisert, det er litt enklere nå når den samler nødvendig info for deg etc
<malin> håper ikke det gjør noe at jeg kjører en eldre kjerne i forhold til å rapportere slike feil?
<jo-erlend> hvis du skal rapportere en bug om et vindu, for eksempel, så er det ikke alltid helt innlysende hva programmet heter eller hvilken pakke det komemr fra. Da er det bare å kjøre ubuntu-bug -w og klikke på vinduet, så henter den all informasjonen sjæk.
<jo-erlend> sjæl, til og med. :)
<malin> ah :)
<malin> hehe
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke for den buggen, vil jeg tro.
<jo-erlend> men det hender at den nekter å rapportere bugs hvis du ikke har oppgradert.
<malin> nei, skulle ikke tro det. skjønner det har noe å si om jeg f.eks. skulle rapportert inn noe som er mer kernelspesifikt
<malin> om det ikke går, så bare rebooter jeg  til default 12.04-kernel
<malin> 3.0.17
<jo-erlend> tipper det der går bra.
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> poenget er jo at det er datamaskiner som står for første triage og da er det litt viktig at det er samme versjoner av pakkene, sånn at mønstere kan gjenkjennes.
<malin> jepp
<jo-erlend> det kan jo fort være tusen eller ti tusen stykker som rapporterer nøyaktig samme bug i løpet av ti minutter, for eksempel. Da er det litt fint hvis mennesker slipper å gå gjennom de rapportene. :)
<malin> heter den meldingsvindu-saken messagewindow i engelsk Ubuntu?
<malin> ehe ja
<jo-erlend> teknisk sett heter den indicator-messages, message indicator.
<malin> ah, I see
<jo-erlend> det kommaet der var ment å være et "eller".
<malin> da skriver jeg message indicator, for det blir best
<jo-erlend> du rapporterer rett mot den pakken, så det er ikke egentlig nødvendig å spesifisere det nærmere.
<malin> aha
<malin> ja, derfor en skriver ubuntu-bug <pakkenavn>  der indicator-messages  var pakkenavnet i denne sammenheng? :)
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<malin> begynte liksom å gå opp for meg da den drev å sjekket ting i sted :)
<malin> check
<malin> :D
<jo-erlend> og alt av versjonsnummere og sånt er med, så det er bare å finne en overskrift og en nøyaktig beskrivelse på hvordan man kan gjenskape problemet.
<jo-erlend> :)
<malin> kan jeg endre summary om det skulle være misvisende, sånn etterpå?
<jo-erlend> ja
<malin> :)
<malin> noen spesielle tags jeg burde lagt ved?
<jo-erlend> neh
<malin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/941197
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 941197 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "evolution not present when set to default e-mail client" [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> bra malin! o/
<malin> :D
<malin> takk
<malin> må innrømme det blir spennende å se om den blir rettet og om navnet mitt dukker opp :$
<malin> takk for at du testet også :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<malin> er et nå jeg skal jakte på en workaround? :)
<jo-erlend> det blir en stygg en i såfall.
<malin> ja....
<malin> nei, jeg lar det være :)
<jo-erlend> jeg må pusse støv av C, tror jeg. Det er en kvart evighet siden jeg drev noe med det.
<malin> årssaken til at jeg bruker evolution var vel at jeg ville prøve det som var innebygd i ubuntu, så gikk faktisk vekk fra thunderbird en gang i tida. nå veit jeg at det er mulig å få kalender i thunderbird også, men likte at det var innebygd i evolution, etc
<malin> ah, ja,
<malin> why not
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke noe glad i C.
<malin> hehe :)
<jo-erlend> hadde foretrukket å ha hele systemet i Vala/Genie og Python. :)
<malin> er vel ikke alt som er like rett frem der forstod jeg, om jeg skal tro de som hadde mobil-app-presentasjon på skolen for litt sida
<malin> vala/genie?
<malin> hm.. ja, kanskje det. Men hvordan ville det gått utover ytelelse om alt var i python?
<malin> og er det mulig med objektorientering i python? jeg spør fordi jeg rett og slett ikke aner :)
<jo-erlend> Vala er et språk kompilerer til C. Omtrent som Java, bare ekstremt mye raskere. Genie bruker samme kompilator, men bruker en syntaks som er mer lik Python.
<malin> aha :)
<jo-erlend> Python er treigt, men for sånt som system settings, som i prinsippet bare er en GUI for GSettings, er ikke hastighet noe å tenke på.
<jo-erlend> ikke for indikatorer heller, som i prinsippet bare viser en meny.
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend> det korter vel ned på innloggingstid og sånt. Sånn sett er det jo ingen ulempe at ting er skrevet i effektive språk. Det bare gjør det mer slitsomt å bidra.
<malin> ja, det er jo noe med det....
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg finner ingenting i meldingsmenyen som tilbyr noe sånt. Jeg lurer på om det kan være Thunderbird som legger til valget om å skrive meldinger. Tester.
<malin> får lyst å sette opp en ubuntu-classic-session, litt custom-konfiguert osv
<malin> men må si jeg digger unity
<malin> de fleste jeg prater med som er inne i linux ser ut til å hate unity
<jo-erlend> det er populært.
<malin> det er populært å hate unity? eller det er populært å bruke ubuntu-classic?
<malin> hva du ikke finner i meldingsmenyen?
<jo-erlend> populært å hate Unity og ikke vite særlig mye om gnome-panel.
<malin> ah, ja
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg fant ikke noe i kildekoden som tilbyr "Skriv melding".
<malin> ah
<malin> du har sjekket der
<jo-erlend> mhm
<malin> hm
<malin> men jeg mener at evolution har lagt seg der før på en eller annen måte
<malin> kanskje jeg skulle fyrt opp en eldre utgave i virtualbox og sjekket
<jo-erlend> Jeg avinstallerte Thunderbird og logget inn som en annen bruker. Da finnes det ikke noe om Mail i det hele tatt. Så det kommer fra Thunderbird. Det betyr at den buggen du registerte er ugyldig. Dvs; det skulle i såfall ha vært registrert som en wishlist bug mot Evolution.
<jo-erlend> det kan godt tenkes at det finnes en plugin for Evolution.
<malin> ah
<malin> kanskje denne pakken......  evolution-indicator
<malin> syntes da den burde blitt installert når man installerer evolution forøvrig
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg ser på den nå. Men for en utrolig dårlig beskrivelse den hadde. :)
<malin> hm, ja , det sa jo ikke noe
<jo-erlend> Description-en: GNOME panel indicator applet for Evolution
<jo-erlend>  indicator-applet is an applet to display information from
<jo-erlend>  various applications consistently in the GNOME panel.
<jo-erlend>  .
<jo-erlend>  This package provides a plugin for Evolution that uses libindicate and
<jo-erlend>  libnotify to provide additional information about Evolution's state.
<malin> kanskje jeg skal tagge evolution i buggen? eller noe?
<malin> jeg kan jo installere den pakken og sjekke, men den sier ikke noe om det er det jeg leter etter
<jo-erlend> libindicate har jo ingenting med GNOME panel å gjøre. :)
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> evolution-indicator viser Evolution i menyen, men ikke noe annet. Den er ment å vise antallet nye meldinger, tydeligvis. Du får ikke brukt den til å skrive nye meldinger med.
<malin> aha
<malin> men det skulle ikke være (såvidt jeg veit) vanskelig at det havnet noe der
<malin> i opera setter jeg det opp manuelt, og da er det jo bare å si at når man trykker en link: mailto:epost@adresse.etellerannet
<malin> så skal evolution starte og vips
<malin> så egentlig burde det være noe som la til sånt for e-postprogrammet man måtte finne på å installere
<malin> evt, om det ikke blir fikset noen gang, så får jeg heller gå over på thunderbird igjen, og installere sunbird i tillegg
<malin> om det er det kalenderprogrammet heter
<jo-erlend> det er ikke vanskelig å legge til en meny for Evolution med mulighet for å hente frem composer. Ikke i det hele tatt. Spørsmålet er hvor enkelt det er å finne eposter fra forskjellige mapper i Evolution, etc.
<jo-erlend> bør ikke være uoverkommelig det heller.
<malin> sant
<malin> men i første omgang trenger jeg kun den compose-saken
<malin> men skal vel stå en oversikt over mapper, etc, om det fungerer som det skal. Evolution var da standard i Ubuntu før, men husker ikke når Thunderbird ble det jeg.
<malin> men mener da evolution dukket opp der tidligere, men husker ikke om det stod noe om compose eller ei
<jo-erlend> ikke jeg heller.
<malin> :)
<malin> alt i menyen ligger jo her: /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications
<jo-erlend> tror det er for å kjøre indikatorene automatisk ved oppstart.
<malin> ja, jeg la til evolution der nå ved å følge prinsippet i de andre, men da dukket det kun opp et evolution-ikon hvor det står: set up mail
<malin> så det er jo ikke helt rett
<malin> prøver logge ut og inn, visst ikke, så fjerner jeg det bare igjen
<jo-erlend> malin, lagde en indikator til deg. :)
<jo-erlend> http://ubuntuone.com/5BMGZ6wDrkmrBxL9FwRhwx
<malin> tusen takk :)
<jo-erlend> funker med HUD og alt og gjør nesten ingenting i det hele tatt. :)
<malin> hvordan installerer jeg den egnetlig, eller bare kopierer jeg fila inn et sted?
<malin> hihi :)
<jo-erlend> bare kopier og kjør den.
<malin> oki. så blir spørsmålet. hvor skal den kopieres til? :)
<jo-erlend> hvor som helst.
<malin> ah
<malin> men hadde jo vært fint om den startet ved en reboot og sånt
<jo-erlend> gjør den kjørbar, så kan du legge den til oppstartprogrammer hvis du skulle ønske det. :)
<malin> men det kan jeg vel stille til ved å velge hva som skal starte ved boot
<malin> mhm
<malin> hm, den dukket opp som egen indicatormeny
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg husker ikke hvordan man integrerer med de andre.
<malin> ah :)
<malin> skjønner
<malin> men artig å titte på koden :)
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det var det som var hovedtanken. :)
<jo-erlend> du kan jo få den til å utføre en hvilken som helst kommando, så du burde være i stand til å leke deg frem til en måte å lage til egne kommandoer i HUD.
<jo-erlend> hehe... HÆ?! Nå har jeg plutselig fått Evolution i meldingsmenyen likevel. :)
<jo-erlend> Evolution dukker opp som "Mail" og Thunderbird dukker opp som "Thunderbird Mail" nå.
<malin> ja, jeg har også evolution der, men ikke noe compose mail, og den dukket ikke opp før jeg la inn det jeg nevnte i sted, såvit jeg veit
<malin> kan logge uto gi nn igjen og sjekke
<jo-erlend> den dukket opp nå.
<malin> borte igjen etter jeg logget ut og inn igjen, så var nok fordi jeg la til en fil med stien til evolution.desktop i sammen med andre indicators
<malin> pussig da?
<jo-erlend> hvis du gir indikatoren et ukjent navn som ikon, så ser du den ikke på panelet forresten, men den dukker opp i HUD. Kan være en kul måte å lage ninjakommandoer på. :)
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend> hmm... Der fikk jeg en idé til et program.
<malin> kult. hva da da?
<jo-erlend> en liten indikator hvor du kan legge til nye kommandoer og underkommandoer i HUD.
<malin> aha :)
<malin> men skulle jo være å bygge videre på den du laget nå
<jo-erlend> burde ikke være verre enn at hver kommando er en meny, med underkommandoer som undermenyer eller oppføringer. Da funker jo tab completion med en gang også.
<malin> er jo ikke tab completion i hud?
<jo-erlend> det har du jammen rett i. :)
<jo-erlend> dessuten fungerer det ikke med skjulte menyer likevel, så det funker ikke. Selve indikatoren kan være skjult ved å ha et ugyldig navn på ikon, men menyene må vises for å kunne brukes. Da blir det ikke så kult.
<malin> :)
<malin> hm, ja, de må vel det, men menyer som ligger i toppanelet ser da ut til å fungere uavhengig av hvilket program som ligger på topp
<jo-erlend> indikatorer er globale. Det er hele poenget med dem.
<malin> ja
<malin> så om man lage en liste med kommanoder i den, så kan man bruke de hvor som helst, så helt ubrukelig er det da nepppe å lage ei sånn liste?
<jo-erlend> neida. Men ikke like kult som jeg så for meg. :)
<malin> ah, joa, det er vel typisk det... :p
<jo-erlend> men det er jo verdt å ha i bakhodet. Etterhvert som jeg kommer på kommandoer jeg har lyst til å kjøre.
<malin> mhm :)
<jo-erlend> ulempen er at hvis man navigerer indikatormenyen med tastaturet, så blir den synlig selvom den ikke har noe ikon. :(
<jo-erlend> det gjør jo forsåvidt ikke noe det.
<malin> ah, sånn ja
<jo-erlend> sidene til skatteetaten virker nesten aldri, har jeg inntrykk av.
<malin> pussig
<malin> jeg er sjeldent der, så jeg aner ikke
<RoyK> heej. noen her som bruker kvm med delt filsystem på tvers av flere maskiner?
<RoyK> tenkte litt på hva som kunne være best - et delt filsystem type gfs på iscsi eller bare nfs
<malin>  /go 15
<jo-erlend> heia 15!
 * RoyK ser at arduino går fint på 4,5V, så da er det kanskje på tide å prøve å få med seg en arduino, ei lita batteripakke og en "ny" sykkelhjelm med masse rgb-dioder som endrer farge etter ett eller annet mønster :D
<RoyK> ops - feil kanal
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg skulle bytte vindu :p da skriver man jo /go <nummeret på vinduet>  :p
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/negrer.jpg
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-18
<Mathias> IvarB: plass hvor jeg kan kjøpe de i norge?
<RoyK> tror det er en importør på sørlandet et sted
<RoyK> ikke av det best supporterte som finnes
<RoyK> de kjører forresten linux
<RoyK> snorlaus.no har visst noe
<Mathias> fancy at den har sfp, kanskje man får en deal med varanger kraft så man kan skippe en boks? :D
<RoyK> kan jo hende det bare er å flytte SFP-en fra eksisterende boks
<RoyK> burde funke, med mindre det er noe funky vlan-konfig der, eller 802.1x
<Mathias> kan se om det går an, blir uten nett en liten stund da
<RoyK> hva slags ruter har du fått deg+
<RoyK> ?
<Mathias> er ikke sfp på den fiberboksen
<Mathias> en packetfront *noe*
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> bilde?
<Mathias> kan nappe den ut igjem
<Mathias> igjen*
<Mathias> men snoke litt i skapene først :p
<Aeyoun> Gah. Domenehaier. >.<
<sweaty> Kommer ikke inn på gnome-look.org
<sweaty> Og der kom jeg inn
 * RoyK hjelper Mathias ut av skapet
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-19
<Mathias> RoyK: du får aldri separert meg og maskinene!
<Mathias> RoyK: du skulle ha modellnummeret til packetfronten?
<Mathias> DRG886
<Mathias> sweaty as
<Mathias> crontabben min har forsvunnet! :(
<geirha> Hvor så du den sist? Var det noen andre sammen med den da den forsvant?
<geirha> Hadde den noen fiender?
<Mathias> så den sist hos nano
<Mathias> kanskje vim har drept den?
<geirha> Mh. Høres ut som sjalusi, ja
<Mathias> var på feil boks :o
<IvarB> haha
<IvarB> klassiskt
<Mathias> lett å forveksle vps med mc eller vps2 eller craptop eller localhost eller openwrt eller pi
<IvarB> har du bestilt router da?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> avantis var eneste offisielle forhandleren i norge
<Mathias> men sidene demmes (spesielt webshoppen) var jo rotete som faen
<IvarB> du kan jo bestille fra roc-noc.com da
<IvarB> eller?
<IvarB> http://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/routerboard/rb493g-complete.html
<Mathias> foretrekker å kjøpe elektronikk i norge da
<Mathias> for hvis/når det sier pang har man alltid reklamasjon
<Mathias> RoyK: hvordan er framgangen på diskene?
<Mathias> kult
<Mathias> får koble opp eget utstyr på fibernettet :D
<IvarB> Mathias: altibox?
<Mathias> varanger kraft
<IvarB> har du tilgang til å sette egen hastighet da?
<IvarB> 1gbit feks?
<Mathias> tror det
<Mathias> men hjelper lite når det er eltele som leverer internett :P
<IvarB> å?
<Mathias> varanger kraft leverer fiberen, eltele nettet
<IvarB> ok...
<Mathias> så er man ikke bundet til en isp/iptv-leverandør
<Mathias> noe som er fint
<RoyK> Mathias: disker?
<Mathias> IDE
<RoyK> åh, hadde glemt dem
<Mathias> fyfaen det er tungt å bruke filtnåler på heavy-duty vatt
 * Mathias ser på die hard 2
<Malinux>  på sikt kommer jeg nok til å kjøpe nytt hovedkort, cpu og ram for å få en "ny" server. Hva bør jeg se etter? ønsker jo at det er mest mulig sata-porter i alle fall
<Malinux> bør man f.eks. ha støtte for ram som har sånn buffer og register?
<Malinux> og intel eller amd ?
<Mathias> intel imo
<Malinux> dette er også lavbudsjett
<Malinux> imo ?
<Mathias> in my opinion :P
<Mathias> ellernoe
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> men hvorfor intel over amd ?
<Malinux> pris? ytelse?
<Malinux> varme, støy?
<Mathias> ytelse og du kjøper ikke en termittkokeplate
<Malinux> hehe :)
<Malinux> men tenkte å spare penger på å droppe ny komfyr når jeg flytter....
<Malinux> så kan jeg steke mat på cpuen
<Malinux> :P
<IvarB> mmmm speilegg alá asus
<Malinux> mhm :)
<Mathias> speilegg med asaus kanskje?
<Malinux> jau
<Malinux> trenger jo ikke noe spesielt med cpu-kraft
<Malinux> så eneste jeg trenger en del av er sata-porter + mulighet for å sette inn sata-kontrollere. har jo en allerede
<Malinux> og evt. et nytt kabinett som har plass til masse disker
<Mathias> kjøp et DAS :P
<Malinux> DAS? hm, det er det vel i de fleste hjem? :P
<Malinux> eller er det "Disk Axxxx Sxxxxx
<Malinux> et eller annet :)
<Mathias> direct attached storage iirc
<IvarB> Direct Attached Stoage
<IvarB> storage*
<Mathias> i win
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> hva er det da?
<Malinux> ser på et kabinett nå som har 5 3.5" 2 2.5" og 6 5.25" men finnes jo mulighet for å konvertere 5.25 til 3.5" med adaptere
<Mathias> da får du vel plass til noe rundt 8 3,5"ere i 5,25"en
<RoyK> Malinux: typisk ei diskhylle med SAS i ræva
<RoyK> typisk med en SFF-8088-tilkobling i bakkant (den tar 4xSAS, dvs 4x6Gbps, så det går greit unna)
<RoyK> Malinux: det finnes sånne med hotplug også
<RoyK> Malinux: litt greiere å kunne nappe ut disken i fart
<Malinux> RoyK: kanskje jeg heller skulle satset på det da....
<Malinux> er ikke en faktisk problemstilling foreløpig, men på sikt er det greit å vite hva slags plan jeg har
<Malinux> for jeg kommer til å flytte over på ny hardware før eller siden osv
<Mathias> RoyK: btw, hvor mange vm'er kan man ha på den sprekeste i7'en? :P
<RoyK> Mathias: hvor høyt er et tre?
<RoyK> Mathias: vi har vmware-maskiner her med 40 VM-er, og andre med 2
<RoyK> det spørs helt hva de VM-ene skal gjøre...
<RoyK> Mathias: og det er til syvende og sist mer et spørsmål om mengde minne enn cpu
<RoyK> Mathias: ...og den 8-kjerneren fra AMD, er nok bedre til ditt bruk. Flere kjerner og støtte for ECC-minne
<RoyK> i7 støtter ikke ECC - da må du opp på Xeon, og det koster jo litt
<Mathias> mulig man smeller inn en xeon da, bare for lol
<Mathias> har allerede tenkt på 5000-6000 kr på cpu
<RoyK> tror du klarer deg lenge med en http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=766047
<RoyK> så kan du heller bruke penga på noe mer vettugt
<Mathias> da må jeg bytte hovedkort
<RoyK> det må du nok uansett
<Mathias> på lista jeg har lagd ihvertfall
<Mathias> er lga2011 socket på den
<RoyK> det funker nok dårlig med en amd-cpu
<Mathias> "ASUS P9X79 Deluxe, Socket-2011" som er planen atm
<RoyK> du får jo ganske fete hovedkort for amd også, da http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=760831
<IvarB> amd = allemannsdritt
<IvarB> orker ikke mer amd her i huset as
<RoyK> IvarB: heh - javel - og hvorfor det?
 * RoyK har kjørt mye forskjellige på både intel og amd, og hittil ikke merka forskjell
<IvarB> har hatt mange dårlige erfaringer med amd komponenter
<Mathias> RoyK: ikke like fancy som p9x79
<RoyK> javel - jeg har som sagt kjørt rimelig mye forskjellig på både intel og amd, og så langt ikke sett noe forskjell
<RoyK> men jeg har da bare jobba med det her i 17 år...
<RoyK> Mathias: bare et lite tips - du kommer langt med en fem år gammel cpu og greit med minne for en server. å spekke den for høyt, er bare å brenne penger du heller kunne brukt på noe bedre
<IvarB> eller, du har kjøpt server du kan "glemme" i 5 år
<RoyK> noe sånt
<RoyK> (bare du sørger for ECC og speila disker
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/859/
<IvarB> lol
<Mathias> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=757579 brukbar?
<IvarB> http://xkcd.com/865/
<geirha> http://xkcd.com/538/
<Mathias> http://xkcd.com/258/
<Malinux> lol
<Mathias> http://xkcd.com/135/
<Mathias> hvorfor har man ikke sånne prøver?
<geirha> and they do not know fear
<Mathias> http://xkcd.com/781/
<Mathias> lage en sånn med star wars introen på e6?
<Malinux> hm, en sånn prøve kunne nok vært kult Mathias :D
<Malinux> Mathias: har du spraymaling?
<Malinux> i såfall er det jo bare å sette i gang
<Mathias> har tilgang på det
<Mathias> vi trenger noe til å spille melodien da
<Mathias> morsomt http://xkcd.com/887/
<Mathias> RoyK: juletreet ditt? http://xkcd.com/835/
<RoyK> balansert b-tre? ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: brukbart raid for 6*2 tb?
<Mathias> trenger ikke være 150% skuddsikker for å si det sånn
<RoyK> evt http://xkcd.com/1093/
<RoyK> Mathias: raid6 er fint
<RoyK> raid5 funker også, men etter å ha lest linux-raid-mailinglista de siste månedene, hvor kanskje annenhver tråd handler om "how to recover from a double disk failure in raid5", så tror jeg kanskje jeg holder meg til raid6
<Mathias> hvor mye plass får jeg ut av raid 6 da?
<RoyK> n-2
<RoyK> dvs for 6x2TB, 4x2 netto
<RoyK> eller 4x1,8 om du regner i TiB (siden 1TB == 0,9TiB, og sistnevnte er det som rapporteres av OSet og sånt)
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> ikke så stort tap da
<RoyK> ...og legger du til etpar nye disker i raidet, er tapet fremdeles n-2
<RoyK> dvs kapasiteten er n-2
<Mathias> ok
<RoyK> så du kan i teorien sette opp 30 disker i RAID-6, men det spørs om det er så lurt :P
<Mathias> høyst tvilsomt at jeg har såppas mange disker i kabinettet :P
<RoyK> da kjøper du ei ekstern diskhylle og en sas-kontroller og kobler opp på den måten ;)
<Mathias> hva er det som er "best" i såppas volum da?
<RoyK> http://www.pc-pitstop.com/sata_cages_enclosures/
<RoyK> som regel flere raid-6-sett
<RoyK> så striper du med lvm eller raid-0 oppå dem
<RoyK> evt noe tilsvarende med zfs
<RoyK> men se på den lenka over, så får du diskene med hotplug
<RoyK> det er kjekt
<RoyK> det finnes flere sånne løsninger
<Mathias> kult
 * Malinux har raid6 :D
<Mathias> www.pc-pitstop.com/sata_cages_enclosures/ir2880-8s-u5.asp
<Mathias> den så fin ut :P
<RoyK> for 2,5", da
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CyberSLIM-S603-SATA-2-3x-3-5-HDD-SSD-for-PC-2-x-5-25-Bay-Internal-Enclosure-/271067298935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f1cdebc77 <-- virka grei
<RoyK> en sånn skal jeg faktisk vurdere selv også
<Malinux> hm, så kanskje jeg burde fått meg et hovedkort og kabinett som tåler hot swap når jeg en dag uansett skal kjøpe nytt
<RoyK> hovedkortet takler det jo
<RoyK> sata-kontakta er designa for hotplug
<RoyK> må bare ha støtte i kontrollerdriveren, og det tror jeg det er på det meste fra intel osv
<RoyK> (de fleste andre også)
<RoyK> kanskje ikke SiS og sånt ræl, da
<RoyK> ...og har du et fett hovedkort, kan du jo kanskje kjøpe en 8-port SAS-kontroller fra LSI, så har du nok for ei stund
<Mathias> hovedkortet og kabinettet passer egentlig perfekt sammen, 6×3,5" + 1 ssd + en dvd-skuff med 8-sataporter :P
<RoyK> 8 sataporter i en dvd-skuff, faktisk :D
<Mathias> ikke akkurat det jeg mente :P
<Mathias> burde slutte å stirre på tven mens jeg skriver
<Mathias> slitsomt å sette opp libraryet i openelc/xbmc :S
<RoyK> Mathias: hvis du skal sette opp noe stort, type 8TB/7,2TiB, så kan det forresten være greit å bruke xfs framfor ext4. ext4 er litt køddent med store filsystemer > 16TiB med dagens e2fsprogs, og det kan jo hende du vil utvide etter hvert...
<Mathias> skal brukes mest til film og sånt :P
<Mathias> men hvis det ikke er noen gigantiske drwabacks er det ikke nøye hvilket fs jeg bruker
<RoyK> xfs var tregt på metaoperasjoner tidligere, men det har visst blitt fikset
<RoyK> så det er å foretrekke foran ext4 for store filsystemer
<Mathias> er uansett en stund til jeg får maskinen
<RoyK> hva slags disker skal du kjøpe?
<Mathias> grønne
<RoyK> wd black frarådes - støtter ikke ERC
<Mathias> de var mye dyrere
<RoyK> wd alt annet enn red, egentlig
<RoyK> anbefaler enten wd red, eller hitachi noe, eller seagate noe
<RoyK> wd green har nok ERC blokkert, og det vil du ha i et RAID
<Mathias> kjøper de grønne pga de er billige og bruker lite strøm, og skal bare brukes til vanlig lagring
<RoyK> red bruker vel like mye strøm som green, tenker jeg
<RoyK> men støtter ERC
<RoyK> evt kjøp noe grønt fra seagate
<Mathias> kjøper ikke disker fra seagate
<Mathias> har vært ekstremt uheldig med de diskene
<RoyK> heh - du har dine meninger, hører jeg
<RoyK> bare stol på en ringrev som har vært ute i lagringskrigen tidligere: alle disker har problemer, eller får det
<RoyK> ingen merker er bedre enn andre, bortsett fra WD, da, som er kjipest på desktopdisker og blokkerer ERC
<Mathias> 50 kr forskjell på grønn og rød, da går jeg får rød siden du foreslår det
<RoyK> det sikreste, er å kjøpe litt forskjellige disker
<RoyK> siden du da får forskjellige serier, og hvis en serie er dårlig, så slipper du at alt tryner på en gang
<Mathias> kan alltids spørre komplett om de gidder å fiske ut forskjellige batcher da
<RoyK> det funker nok om du prøver en mindre butikk, men tviler på at giganter som komplett hverken kan eller gidder
<Mathias> kjøpe 50/50 mellom dustin og komplett da, det er vel sikrest(-ish)?
<RoyK> jau
<Mathias> men brb, fikse mappestrukturen på craptopen
<Mathias> plz funk nå
<Mathias> isted slåss den om film og serier
<Mathias> så filmene ble til randome serier og sesonger i serier ble til filmer
<RoyK> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/626244/CEI-11-Unterputz-Bewegungsmelder-110-Weiss-Erfassungswinkel-110-Schaltkontakt-Art-Triac?WT.ac=homepage_angebote_626244 <-- en sånn en (eller to) og en rPi og litt mikk, så har man jo en fin, liten alarm :D
<Mathias> faen da
<Mathias> mkdir'et en mappe som allerede eksisterte :(
<Mathias> noen mulighet for å undo?
<RoyK> Malinux: http://www.digi.no/911895/dell-med-ny-linux-pc-til-norge <-- var det ikke du som skulle ha ny pese?
<RoyK> Mathias: du får ikke mkdir-et en mappe som eksisterer
<Malinux> oi, kommer den hit?! :D
<Malinux> fett
<Malinux> men til hvilken pris?
<Mathias> som sudo får man tydeligvis gjort det
<Mathias> 60 gb forsvant :(
<Mathias> helvette, faen da, jeg er så forbanna rotete
<Mathias> må lage mer unike hostname
<Malinux> 60GB med feriebilder osv?
<Mathias> tror jeg er ssh'et innpå craptopen mens jeg er på skolelaptopen
<RoyK> roy@smilla:~$ sudo mkdir mathias
<RoyK> mkdir: cannot create directory `mathias': File exists
<Mathias> 60 gb med film
<RoyK> funker ikke å kjøre mkdir på eksisterende kataloger
<RoyK> rm -rf funker jo, da
<geirha> mkdir -p
<RoyK> geirha: det sletter heller ikke noe
<Malinux> så hvor er da mappen til Mathias
<Malinux> fantom-mappe
<geirha> Nei, men da får man ikke "File exists"-meldinga :p
<Mathias> Malinux: var på feil boks, igjen
<RoyK> hehe
<geirha> legge farge på prompten din. Forskjellig farge for hver maskin.
<Mathias> skulle hatt font-størrelse
<Mathias> satt den til 50 ellernoe
<RoyK> husker en gang en fyr hos dengang sparebanken nor kjørte en "init 6" på feil NCR SysV Unix - bare reboot, men det tok jo noen timer... Etter det, la de til maskinnavn i prompten (ikke bare #)
<geirha> Ctrl-+
<Mathias> det øker all teksten
<geirha> PS1='$(figlet<<<"$HOSTNAME")\$ '
<Mathias> i .bashrc?
<geirha> du må ha figlet installert
<geirha> vel, du kan jo teste den ut i en interaktiv-sesjon først ...
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> hehehe
<RoyK> sleng på litt ansifarger også
<geirha> PS1='$(figlet<<<"$HOSTNAME"|cowsay)\$ '
<geirha> (ikke testet)
<RoyK> funker dårlig
<geirha> :(
<blaamann> Under 20 minutter igjen nå.
<Mathias> la meg gjette
<Mathias> htc?
<blaamann> Mathias: Nope. Tick, tock tablet time!
<blaamann> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> htc har og en eller annen release om 20 min
<blaamann> Mathias: Tror den har allerede starta.
<Mathias> å?
<blaamann> Ser sånn ut http://www.droidnytt.no/mwc/mwc2013/droidnytt-live-fra-htc-one-event/27682/
<Mathias> ok
<blaamann> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h384z7Ph0gU
<Mathias> fancey
<Mathias> dumt at vi ikke får prøve :(
<RoyK> lenge siden jeg har hørt så mange adjektiver på fem minutter :P
<Mathias> pff
<Mathias> Live Free or Die Hard (2007)
<Mathias> Runtime: 7680 minutes
<Mathias> det var en fryktelig lang film
<RoyK> menneh - skulle gjerne hatt ubuntu til test på nettfjøla mi
<Malinux> nettfjøl-testing
<Malinux> kan man bruke nettfjøl til skjærefjøl? kanskje med en egnet app
 * Malinux hater såkalte apps
<Malinux> er nok pga navnet
<hjd> Malinux: Du _kan_ sikkert bruke den som skjærefjøl. Tror ikke jeg vil anbefale det dog ;)
<hjd> Hva slags fjøl tester du?
<Malinux> hjd: ikke med beskyttelsesfilm heller? :P
<hjd> Jeg har en vag mistanke om at hvis du begynner å bruke den som skjærefjøl, vil det være greiere å fortsette å bruke den til det en noe annet.
<Mathias> bare å ha porselensskjermbeskytter
<hjd> Noen som blir med å spille AssaultCube?
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-20
<Mathias> noen som joiner en runde cs:s? :P
<fyksen> Mathias, Hehe, skulle gjerne vært med, men sitter og surrer litt med Ubuntu tv.
<fyksen> Prøvd det?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> med mindre den kan kjøres på en drittmaskin/p4-boks/rpi har jeg ikke brukbar hw
<fyksen> Hehe, det kan ikke kjøres på så mye enda tror jeg.. Iallefall ikke i et produksjonslandskap..
<fyksen> Veit du hvordan RPI funker med wireless dongles btw?
<Mathias> nei, dessverre
<Mathias> kjører kabel til streaming :P
<Mathias> ikke at jeg har noen donglebær liggende
<fyksen> Hehe, gjort det til nå jeg også. Men har noen i bofellesskapet som trenger en liten streamingboks, og jeg er "ferdiglekt" med RDIen min så lenge :P
<Mathias> kjør openelec på den btw
<Mathias> xbmc er smud da :D
<Mathias> måtte ta en reinstall igår :s
<Mathias> den begynte å nekte å refreshe libraryet :(
<fyksen> Ja XBMC er lekent, men jeg liker faktisk boxee boxen min bedre enn RPI+xbmc.
<Mathias> å?
<Mathias> har ikke fått prøvd boxee, men har prøvd epleskrotTV og en android-basert sak
<Mathias> begge var like jævlig
<Mathias> android-saken klarte fler formater though
<Mathias> fyksen: der? :)
<fyksen> Hehe, sorry.. Sitter nedgravd i wordpress theme prøving :P Ahh, hvordan var epleskrotet? Har ikke prøvd Android på tv.. Jeg gleder meg til jeg kan sette opp en ubuntu tv som fungerer flotters :P
<Mathias> epleskrotet hadde pent ui men jævlig dårlig støtte for andre ting enn apple-format, android-saken hadde ikke spesielt pent ui eller responsivt ui, fortsatt bedre enn epleskrotten :P
<Mathias> var ikke noe særlig forskjell på videokvalitet
<fyksen> Hehe skjønner.. Prøvd noe av det med 3d? Sikler litt på en 3d tv, så må finne meg noe som er "3dready" også :p
<Mathias> men kan stolt si at alt i huset kjører linux :D
<Mathias> har ikke prøvd 3d
<Mathias> liker det kun på kino
<Mathias> men er ikke sånn at det "må" være 3d
<fyksen> Hehe, kan ikke skryte av det samme her (bor i kollektiv med 8 andre) :P Men serveren på 6TB RAID 5, som alle streamer ifra kjører iallefall :P
<Mathias> liker også at 3d-en er lit subtil (i.e. ting flyr ikke ut i trynet på deg hele tida, men at bakgrunnen er lengere unna folk)
<fyksen> Enig i det med 3d.. Får litt vondt i hodet av det, men er vel det at jeg uansett må kjøpe meg ny tv..
<fyksen> Enig igjen ;)
<Mathias> drit i 3d og kjøp en massiv tv. lol :P
<fyksen> Hehe, massiv skal den nok bli uansett ja.. Sitter med en 50" nå, men begynner å få noen skikkelig stygge "burn'ins"
<fyksen> FÃ¥tt med deg Ubuntu tablet som ble lansert idag da? :)
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> har en plasma, ikke noe permanent burn in bortsett fra litt i tekst-området
<fyksen> Jepps, plasma er ikke helt optimalt slikt sett..
<fyksen> Iallefall ikke billigplasma jeg har..
<fyksen> Var sykt heldig med hva slags HW ubuntu valgte å bruke som "demo" på ubuntu phone og tablet.. Sitter med Samsung Nexus, og Nexus 7 :P
<Mathias> :o
<fyksen> natta!
<Malinux> er bank-id-kodebrikka slik at den bare virker for den personen so eier den?
<Malinux> oger det radiosender i den?! :S
<geirha> ja og nei
<Malinux> ok, takk
<Malinux> hva gjør at den kun virker for den som eier den?
<RoyK> den er bundet opp mot et personnummer og et passord
<RoyK> om jeg får tak i ditt personnummer og ditt personlige passord, og stjeler din bank-id-brikke, så har jeg kontroll med kontoene dine
<Mathias> kjedelig i finland btw
<Atluxity> hører dem er noen jævler på tango
<Mathias> så ikke noen tangodansende (finnlugg/rein) på veien/veikanten
<Malinux> RoyK: men er det da noe med tallene som genereres på mitt kodekort som avviker fra f.kes. ditt kodekort?
<RoyK> koderekka er unik per dings, og lagra sentralt, knytta til dingsens ID, som igjen er knytta til ditt brukernavn/fødselsnummer og så til passordet ditt
<Malinux> aha
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, hvis du er her i kveld eller i morgen kan vi chatte litt?
<jo-erlend> Jeg så du hadde skrevet, men har vært borte en stund så jeg vet ikke helt når det var.
<jo-erlend> Men jeg er tilbake fra og med i kveld.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: har du tilgang inn på ubuntu.no?
<RoyK> det må ryddes i basen der og legges opp catpcha
<RoyK> ingen av delene er spesielt tidkrevende
<RoyK> jeg stiller min tid til disposisjon, men trenger i så fall ssh-tilgang
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: nice
<Malinux> noen som har hatt med pc i pc-kabinett på et fly før?
<Malinux> er det spesialbagasje?
<RoyK> kanskje greiere å ta toget
<Malinux> ja.. hm. kanskje like greit å vente til jeg har med bil opp hit
 * RoyK tester litt btrfs...
<RoyK> aften
<fyksen> RoyK, heihei! JonoBacon prater litt live: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBTH-F4TqDU&feature=g-subs-u
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg har noe tilgang, men bare til drupal, tror jeg. SlimG som har ansvaret for den delen. Hvis du ikke har epost-adressen hans, kan jeg finne den for deg.
<RoyK> jeg har prøvd å få kontakt med ham på irc, men det funka ikke
<RoyK> kan du sende ham en epost?
<jo-erlend> fyksen, hei. Jeg regner med at det er samme fyksen som har forsøkt å få kontakt med meg på facebook noen ganger? Jeg begynner å bli ledig nå :>
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jepp.
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt9zSfinwFA
<IvarB> sove er oppskrytt
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-21
<Malinux> IvarB: alternativet er vel å dra innpå med kaffe, amfetamin og annet som holder en våken. så får man se da, hvordan det blir om noen uker ;)
<RoyK> Malinux++
<Malinux> plutselig blir ikke søvn oppskrytt mer :)
<RoyK> er sikkert i kjempeform etter ei uke på pepper...
<RoyK> http://www.yr.no/sted/Norge/Oslo/Oslo/Grefsen/langtidsvarsel.html <-- det går mot vår :D
 * RoyK er rimelig dritlei vinter nå...
<Malinux> venter en canon 50mm f/1.4 på meg i Oslo :D
<RoyK> har den i hylla her, ja
<Malinux> :D
<jo-erlend> RoyK, glemte å sende mail igår. Gjort nå.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ok, med mindre det var du som sendte mail om "mailbox full", så har jeg ikke fått den ;)
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg sendte mail til SlimG.
 * RoyK tester litt mdraid og prøver alt han kan for å krasje ting og få det opp igjen
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ic
<RoyK> om meteorologisk instutt har ting på kjøl, så kan det gå mot vår snart :D
<jo-erlend> er ikke "på kjøl" et litt dårlig uttrykk? Betyr ikke det at seilbåten står på land eller har gått på grunn? :)
<jo-erlend> hmm. Lurer på om jeg får Funambol til å synkronisere mot Google?
<jo-erlend> helst hadde jeg sett at Google prata SyncML. Gjør de det?
<RoyK> linux md har fremdeles noen vanskeligheter med å takle feil, eller, det kan takle dem, men ting er ikke så intuitive som de burde ha vært
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Mathias> faens ddos
<Mathias> må de skiddiesene brenne i helvetet
<jo-erlend> men på brukervennlighet vil jeg heller se arbeid rettet mot btrfs. Der kan det gjøres mye kult.
<Mathias> jo-erlend: er du god med drivere?
<Mathias> har en pixma mg2255 som ikke vil scanne
<jo-erlend> ikke spesielt.
<Mathias> og google gir meg bare tulleresultater
<jo-erlend> prøvd å se på produsentens hjemmesider? Kanskje du må laste ned noe.
<Mathias> holder på nå :)
<Mathias> av en eller annen grunn tviler jeg på at de har linuxdrivere
<RoyK> jo-erlend: joda, har labba mye på btrfs også, men trenger raid[56], og der er det bare en git pull som funker på btrfs så langt - eget tre
<RoyK> og den er ikke så veldig bra enn så lenge
<RoyK> dvs virker raskt og fint, men har et lass av barnesykdommer - gi den et år, så kanskje
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<RoyK> md er rimelig stabilt
<RoyK> btrfs er fremdeles i testgropa
<sweaty> oh hai, har jeg gått glipp av noe?
<RoyK> neppe
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ja, den youtube-snutten der er helt genial ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ja, veldig bra. :)
<sweaty> RoyK: bypasser du denne? http://athena.angawar.net/auth_overflow2
<sweaty> :-)
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9UutpkkbKY <-- den her, om noen ikke fikk den med seg
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> sikkerhet i høysetet!
<RoyK> kjør en "strings <kompilert dings>" og passordene er i klartekst - kjør den ut i assembly, og det er mye klarere ;)
<RoyK> i tillegg har du buffer overflow-muligheter an mass på den der ;)
<RoyK> dvs bare én mulighet, menmen
<Mathias> rofl
<Mathias> nettet her er så jævlig at spotify gir opp å fetche reklamen
<sweaty> oh hi Mathias
<sweaty> sup?
<Mathias> kjeder meg og skal sove
<Mathias> og spotify premiumen gikk nettopp ut
<sweaty> Skal du sove nå, er døgnflua trøtt? :P
<Mathias> litt klumsete med laptop i senga
<Mathias> ja faktisk
<sweaty> hehe
<sweaty> Nå skal jeg se på tpb afk filmen, og nyte det gode nettet
<Mathias> faens spotify
<sweaty> hehe
<Mathias> den fanger musa så det ikke går an å klikke på noe
<sweaty> ubuntu/debian?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> skjer hele tiden etter oppdateringen :s
<sweaty> hehe
<Mathias> ene positive tingen med laptop i senga er lydkortet
<Mathias> mye mer futt i den enn på tmobilen
<sweaty> hvorfor det? :P
<Mathias> den begynner ikke å cappe før ca. 130% :D
<Mathias> og jeg har mer fleksibel EQ
<Mathias> ikke kjedelig 5-bånds EQ
<sweaty> aha
<sweaty> Hun som representerer Hollywood i tpb afk dokumentaren kløner hver gang jeg spiller filmen med sin mobil dahun prøver å svare på en samtale, hehehe
<sweaty> Har du sett den?
<Mathias> nei
<sweaty> Du får se den :P Ble inspirert til å gjøre noe "skikkelig" ulovlig :P https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOKXCEwo_8
<Mathias> brb, reboote modemskitet
<sweaty> hehe, piip, pip
 * RoyK prøver å lære opp Mathias til at cpu-kraft ikke har noe med virtualisering å gjøre
<sweaty> RoyK: MÃ¥ du nok forklare meg og tenker jeg ja... :P
<RoyK> det jeg prøver å fortelle fjortisen, er at det ikke hjelper med ørten kjerner og whatnot når begrensninga ligger på I/O og minnemengde
<sweaty> hehehe
<RoyK> det er fint med i7, men det koster mye, og amd sin 8-kjerner på 4GHz yter mye mer for penga
<RoyK> og støtter ecc
<sweaty> ok, hva er ecc brukt til?
<RoyK> sikkerhet for minne
<RoyK> type, teste at minnet faktisk leverer det det bør
<sweaty> for å hindre skrive/lesefeil?
<RoyK> all maskinvare har feil
<sweaty> ahok
<sweaty> som ytelse?
<RoyK> ecc bruker feilkorrigering slik at om det er bitfeil i minnet, så korrigeres det
<RoyK> nei, som i raid
<sweaty> okioki
<RoyK> hjemmeserveren min har ikke ecc, og funker, men skal du lagre stort, eller jobbe stort, så må du ha ecc
<RoyK> uten ecc, kan en bitflip være nok til å panice serveren din
<RoyK> evt lage veldig mye rare datafeil
<sweaty> Har ikke satt meg inn i raid i praksis eller teoretisk, men vet at det følger en egen bit "struktur"
<fyksen> RoyK, ligger ecc innebygd i CPU, eller egen brikke?
<RoyK> fyksen: ecc gjøres i minnekontrolleren, som i moderne prosessorer er innebygd
<fyksen> Skjønner, takker : )
<RoyK> fyksen: intel har valgt å ikke integrere ecc på iN
<RoyK> mens på amd er det støtta på alt
<fyksen> Hmms, okey.. Så det ligger da som egen brikke på hovedkortet?
<RoyK> nei, tidligere var det minnekontroller på hovedkortet
<Mathias> kåpdfmskamdsfkmasåpdfkmaåsdpfk
<sweaty> takk for info :)
<RoyK> da var det samme faen hva du brukte av cpu
<Mathias> forbanna spotify
<RoyK> nå er minnekontrolleren integrert, så du trenger en cpu med støtte for ecc
<RoyK> så i intel-land, xen
<RoyK> xeon
<fyksen> Mathias, du får se tpb afk og gå å laste ned musikken din etterpå ;)
<RoyK> i amd-land, stort sett det meste
<fyksen> RoyK, skjønner.. Så et vanlig forbruker hovedkort + i357, så får du ikke ecc i det heletatt?
<Mathias> fyksen: på 5 fuckings ustabile jævelmbit?
<fyksen> Hehe, tja.. Slipper iallefall  å laste ned mer enn en gang? ;)
<RoyK> fyksen: hovedkortet kan støtte det, men minnekontrolleren i prosessoren vil ikke bruke det
<sweaty> RoyK: Har du noen ide om hvordan man kan omgå denne ved hjelp av esp? http://athena.angawar.net/auth_overflow2
<fyksen> Spotify free er jo det værste og ha på ustabil 5mbit
<Mathias> da blir nok sang #2 ferdig til neste århundre
<RoyK> sweaty: den koden er så full av dritt at jeg må le
<sweaty> RoyK: aha? hehehe :P
<sweaty> Det er sample code vett:P
<RoyK> sweaty: hardkoda passord og buffer overflow-muligheter - bare vakkert
<RoyK> sweaty: om du ikke finner det hardkoda passordet, så kan du gi programmet en laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang streng med masse opkoder
<sweaty> hehe ja, men boka gikk igjennom teknikk ved bruk av ESP, som jeg ikke rakk å sette meg ordetnlig inn i før lanet :)
<RoyK> og således få det til å gjøre ting du ikke ville
<sweaty> RoyK: Ja, men må vite hvor mange bytes som skal overskrives da?
<sweaty> i minnet
<RoyK> sweaty: først og fremst, ikke hardkode passord. så, bruk strncpy, ikke strcpy
<RoyK> sweaty: det er ikke så vanskelig å finne ut
<RoyK> du vet jo stakk-størrelsen
<sweaty> ok, nei vet ikke stack størrelsen, hvordan finner jeg den? :P
<RoyK> bare bruk strncpy
<RoyK> ikke strcpy
<RoyK> strcpy gambler
<sweaty> Er ganske fersk med c++ også :P
<RoyK> det her er c
<RoyK> ikke c++
<sweaty> Hva er forskjellen på de to?
<RoyK> c++ er objektorientert
<sweaty> Ja jeg veit, men leser også en bok om c++
<RoyK> strengklasser og sånt
<sweaty> det ligner jo en del
<RoyK> joda, c++ ble til fra c
<RoyK> bjarne strostrup laga c++ som en preprosessor til c en gang på åttitallet
<sweaty> Får lære meg en del funksjoner og metoder fra c etterhvert
<sweaty> :P
<sweaty> (forskjellene)
<RoyK> men lær deg pekere i c før du koder mer
<RoyK> char password_buffer[16]; <-- den er 16 tegn lang
<sweaty> Ja, jeg har forstått at jeg måtte lese på det :P
<RoyK> og du sjekker ikke hvor mye du dytter inn i den
<RoyK> så jeg kan dytte inn i den så mye jeg vil
<sweaty> japp, 16 bytes
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> noe som går ut i det kjørbare området
<RoyK> så - ding - jeg kan skrive egen kode i ditt program
<sweaty> ./a.out $(perl -c 'print "A" x 20') ?
<RoyK> prøv med 2000
<RoyK> den tryner garantert
<sweaty> hehe
<sweaty> Det er ganske artig :P
<RoyK> men om noen er flinke, så kan de injisere kode inni det der
<RoyK> sånn at det ikke tryner
<RoyK> men gjør masse annen moro
<sweaty> ja :P
<RoyK> og om den prosessen kjører som root
<RoyK> ja...
<RoyK> da kan det bli artig
<sweaty> root shell :P
<RoyK> rootkit
<RoyK> osv
<Mathias> og der var man stuck i en rapporteringsloop igjen :(
<fyksen> Dell "sputnik" xps 13", eller Lenovo x1 carbon som skole og fritidslaptop da? Noen som har prøvd noen av de? Evnt. andre forslag?
<Mathias> fyksen: stasjonær maskin, hehe
<sweaty> RoyK: Har kjøpt boka 'Hacking the art of exploitation' nylig. Har kommet godt i gang med c++ lesingen på forhånd(men lite praksis og oppgavegjøring) og assembly er nytt
<Mathias> eller rpilaptop! :P
<Mathias> for ekstra nerdecreds
<fyksen> Mathias, tror det blir litt i svakeste laget :P Fort vekk litt upratisk med noe som kjører arm også :p
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje prøve å designe et brukbart kabinett til rpien i solid edge? (winusj, og mer buggete enn windows)
<sweaty> RoyK: Har med boka på lanet, men det blir litt geek å lese en bok det står "Hacking" på forsiden av på et lokalt lan som dette
<Mathias> sweaty: duct tape
<RoyK> sweaty: begyn med å sikre koden din
<sweaty> :)
<RoyK> sweaty: om du først forstår hvordan du kan lage sikre programmer, kan du senere fortsette med å cracke andre
<sweaty> Ja det lyder logisk :)
<Mathias> clear -all
<Mathias> arr
<sweaty> Mathias: hehe
<sweaty> Funker det ikke med cls?
<RoyK> strcpy(dst,src) hvor src er av ukjent mengde og dst er 16 bytes, er typisk et dårlig valg
<Mathias> sweaty: i irssi?
<sweaty> Mathias: åja, tenkte du brukte windows jeg siden det henger seg så mye
<sweaty> hadde vært kult med irssi i ms-dos da
<sweaty> RoyK: Ja, jeg ser den :P
<Mathias> er spotifyen som henger opp hele skiten, pluss at rapport-dritet ikke klarer å la være, får opp "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.10 har experienced an internal error." opp hele tiden
<Mathias> du vet at noe er på trynet når rapporteringsdritet rapporterer at rapporteringsdritet har krasjet
<sweaty> RoyK: c++ boka har ikke gjennomgått disse funksjonene, så får prøve å lese meg opp på dem
<sweaty> Bruksområder, fordeler og ulemper
<RoyK> sweaty: C og C++ er forkjellige
<RoyK> C er veldig ned til beinet
<RoyK> c++ har bedre minnebehandling gjennom ymse prosesser
<RoyK> lærer du C, kan du lære deg rimelig god c++ uten problemer
<sweaty> Skjønner, ah ok, er det noen bok du anbefaler på c?
<sweaty> :P
<RoyK> lær litt c først
<RoyK> c++ er omtalt som objektorientert c
<RoyK> men linux-kjernen er skrevet i objektorientert c
<RoyK> du kan skrive objektorientert kode i alle språk, selv om det ikke er like enkelt
<RoyK> om du jobber med pekere, som din *s
<RoyK> så er det som i C
<RoyK> i c++ vil du ha en STRING C, en klasse
<sweaty> ah, kan man?
<RoyK> og et rammeverk rundt det
<sweaty> ok
<sweaty> ja
<RoyK> String, evt
<RoyK> men lærer du C, forstår du hvordan ting funker
<RoyK> det var en gang
<RoyK> på sekstitallet
<RoyK> at noen fant ut at de skulle lage et operativsystem i høynivåkode, slik at man slapp å skrive et nytt operativsystem for hver ny maskin man laget
<RoyK> de valgte COBOL
<sweaty> innfil.read((chat *)(&tall), sizeof(tall)); // har jeg kommet til ved binærfiler, om det var & eller ikke, husker ikke
<RoyK> operativsystemet virka, men var suppetregt
<sweaty> char*
<RoyK> så noen begynte å lage et nytt programmerignsspråk, først A så B, så senere C, på slutten av sekstitallet
<RoyK> i C skrev man etter hvert UNIX
<RoyK> et språk så nær mot maskinvaren som mulig, men fremdeles et høynivåspråk
<sweaty> :PPP
<RoyK> C ble vel standardisert på slutten av søttitallet
<RoyK> så kom Bjarne Strostrup med C++ i 1984 eller noe
<RoyK> windows og endel andre OS er skrevet i c++
<RoyK> linux fremdeles i C
<RoyK> siden du kan gjøre objektorientering i alle språk, om du har orden på pekere og sånt
<RoyK> sweaty: C har eksistert lenge - andre språk, som COBOL og FORTRAN har eksistert lenger, men er i ferd med å dø ut
<RoyK> C vil nok leve i lang tid, men kan kanskje dø ut om 10-20 år
<sweaty> skjønner :)
<RoyK> går du på skole?
<sweaty> Ja, forkurs NITH
<sweaty> realfag
<RoyK> ok
 * RoyK jobber på hioa.no
<RoyK> skal prøve å melde meg opp som student for å ta pedagogikk
<RoyK> hadde vært litt gøy å jobbe som lærer...
<sweaty> Lov å spørre hva du jobber "som" nå? Pedagogikk kan sette ting på plass, og hvertfall få satt andre påplass? :)
<RoyK> jeg er sånn datavaktmester
<RoyK> jobber med datalagring og virtualisering og nettverk og sånt
<RoyK> og linux/unix
<RoyK> egentlig det meste
<sweaty> ok :)
<RoyK> litt windows også, om folk tvinger meg til det
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> vi har etpar hundre terabytes med lager
<sweaty> Det hender vel ikke sjelden det?
<RoyK> og trenger backup av ting og tang
<sweaty> Med plass eller data?
<RoyK> vi har folk som er flinkere på windows enn jeg er, så jeg slipper som regel unna
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> vi har jo raid og replikering og sånt
<RoyK> men greit å ha ting på tape
<RoyK> og vi har et lass med servere som ikke sikkerhetskopieres jevnlig, siden de enkelt kan settes opp på nytt
<sweaty> "replikere"? bruker dere lagringsbånd "tape"?
<RoyK> vi har to "sites" med lagring, så vi replikerer viktige volumer mellom dem
<RoyK> sånn at om primærlageret går ned, så kan vi bytte
<RoyK> lagring er morsomt
<sweaty> hm ok
<sweaty> hehe, du kan godt snakke masse om primærlager for min del :D
<IvarB> flaaklypa-modellen... den ene tar over der den andre slutter :P
<sweaty> IvarB: Den var god :P
<RoyK> setter opp et eget skap for TKD på HiOA i disse tider slik at de kan få jobbe i serverrom
<sweaty> RoyK: What is TKD?
<RoyK> ingeniørutdanninga på høgskolen
 * IvarB har spist noe bæd indisk mat... det gikk rett i dass for å si det sånn
<RoyK> mye flinke folk der
<sweaty> hehe ok :)
<IvarB> jeg gikk aldri på høyskole, syns det på meg? :P
 * RoyK er autodidakt
<sweaty> IvarB: Da må du ta et bilde
<RoyK> jeg har heller ikke noen høyere utdanning
<RoyK> men kan vel litt...
<sweaty> RoyK: Ja, det kan du i min oppfattning :)
<RoyK> ser ut som om yr sier at det kan bli mildvær snart
<RoyK> littegranne dritlei av vinter nå
<sweaty> Japp, hadde smakt godt med sommer
<RoyK> mars i fjor var fint
<RoyK> 15+ og sånt
<IvarB> mars var den eneste fine måneden i fjor
<RoyK> juli var også fint
<IvarB> ikke her
<RoyK> litt regn, men varmt og fint
<RoyK> det var så mye sutring over været i fjor at jeg ble nesten dårlig
<IvarB> nordmenn sutrer jo over været hele tiden
<RoyK> sier IvarB som nettopp sutra høylytt over været i fjor ;)
<IvarB> motsier meg ikke da?
<RoyK> jo
<RoyK> sweaty: tror du bør søke deg til hioa i stedet for å kaste penger på nith
<RoyK> sweaty: det er mye flinke folk her
<IvarB> Hive ;)
<sweaty> RoyK: Skulle likt å vist mer om poenger og system om hvordan det fungerer
<RoyK> poeng og hva?
<sweaty> Er det høye inntakskrav, er det ikke sikkert jeg kommer inn med de karakterene jeg gikk ut med fra vgs
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> sjekk nettsidene
<sweaty> ok, og evt hva det jeg burde gå heter.. :)
<sweaty> NITH har programmering og spillprogrammering som bachelor
<RoyK> hioa.no har det samme
<RoyK> bare at de jobber mot forskningsprosjekter som faktisk eksisterer
<RoyK> ikke bare fiktive greier
<sweaty> ja, har hørt om noen forskjeller der
<RoyK> sweaty: mye betaler du for et semester på nith?
<sweaty> 18.650,- per semester
<sweaty> RoyK: Sett denne? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOKXCEwo_8
<RoyK> sweaty: http://karlsbakk.net/fun/Antipiratbyraan_flippar_ur_-_01-11-19_-_Granskning_av_Anti-pirat_i_P3.mp3
<sweaty> Svensk ja
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/stealing.avi
<sweaty> hehe
<sweaty> De følger ikke reglene selv nei
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> dakar juristen
<RoyK> han fikk nok sparken
<sweaty> :P
<sweaty> Skal se filmen snutten nå
<RoyK> hehe
<sweaty> hah!
<RoyK> saksa fra the it crowd
<sweaty> it crown link pls? :P
<RoyK> antar at om noen anmelder meg for å legge ut den, så blir det litt skøy
<sweaty> crowd*
<RoyK> google
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> sweaty: hva studerer du ?
<RoyK> programmering eller drift eller hva?
<sweaty> matte og fysikk
<sweaty> forkurs realfag
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> og hva vil du ta videre?
<sweaty> Tja
<sweaty> Noe relatert prorammering, systemer, nettverk etc
<RoyK> det er tre vidt forskjellige ting ;)
<sweaty> ja..a..
<RoyK> men starter du med én av dem og lærer litt av de andre
<RoyK> så kan du fort forstå mer av alle
<sweaty> ja, programmering kanskje
<RoyK> noen sier man må spesialisere seg i én retning
<RoyK> jeg sier det er pisspreik
<RoyK> du bør lære litt av alt
<RoyK> kan du konfe en svisj og traske rundt i kommandolinja på linux og kode litt
<sweaty> ja, men det hører med syns jeg når man har interessen
<RoyK> ja, da kan du forstå mye mer
<RoyK> lær OSI-modellen
<RoyK> hvordan nettverk funker
<RoyK> det er en imperativ
<RoyK> du må lære nettverk - hvordan det er lagdelt
<sweaty> ja, har jo en viss oversikt, men kanskje ikke sånn i dybden
<RoyK> kjenner du til mac-adresser og ip-adresser og portnummer?
<sweaty> ja
<sweaty> litt protokoller og kryptering
<sweaty> men er vel ganske på overflaten
<RoyK> ja, men beskriv forskjellen mellom nivåene
<Malinux> når det gjelder den ubuntu på disse nettbrettene osv. Jeg kom til å tenke på at all søking man måtte gjøre i såkalte apper burde jo gå an å gjøre via searchlens, og vips burde man være uavhengig av å åpne en egen app for å gjøre diverse, i alle fall til en viss grad
<IvarB> https://soundcloud.com/xerxes/first-ray-of-light-with-marthe
<RoyK> sweaty: it-lærer roy spør
<sweaty> hehe, konkret spørsmål?
<RoyK> Malinux: du må få deg en nexus
<RoyK> sweaty: hva er lag 2?
<IvarB> brunost
<sweaty> presentasjonslaget?
<Malinux> hm, og jeg som hadde et lite håp om at sweaty var ei jente, for jeg er om ikke helt ensom her, temmelig ensom her inne.
<sweaty> hehe
<sweaty> Jeg kunne jo åpnet wikipedia
<RoyK> sweaty: neppe
<sweaty> ok
<RoyK> sweaty: på lag 2 har du mac-adresser og rammer
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, kanskje det er noe jeg burde hatt, samtidig vurderer jeg å gå tilbake til min aller første mobil, da det er mindre stressende å ikke ha tilgang til mms, internett, wap, e-post osv overalt hele tiden
<sweaty> RoyK: Det spørs jo i hvilken enda..
<RoyK> sweaty: nei, det spørs ikke
<RoyK> sweaty: det er en definert modell
<IvarB> Malinux: wap?
<IvarB> heheheh
<sweaty> RoyK: men kommunikasjon går begge veier?
<RoyK> sweaty: ja, selvsagt
<RoyK> sweaty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osi_model
<sweaty> Da spørs det jo om jeg sender eller mottar en fil
<Malinux> IvarB: noe sånn internett på telefonen :P
<sweaty> har den oppe nå :P
<RoyK> sweaty: så prøv igjen
<sweaty> lærer roy? svaret er data link laget
<sweaty> :D
<Malinux> tja, roy har lært meg i løpet av et års tid eller så ting jeg ikke hadde klart selv på 20år
<Malinux> så da kan jo lærer være en fin tittel syntes jeg :D
<sweaty> Malinux: Ja! :P
<RoyK> sweaty: ja, og hvor skjer rutinga?
<sweaty> i network layer?
<sweaty> switching nr 2, hubbing nr 1?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> lag 1 er?
<Malinux> men nå skal Malinux legge seg, så da får vi snakkes en annen dag.
<sweaty> fysisk kabel?
<RoyK> nei
<sweaty> Malinux: god natt
<sweaty> bit strømmen?
<RoyK> signallering
<RoyK> lag 1 er over fiber eller kobber eller luft
<sweaty> ok
<RoyK> det er hvordan man koder trafikken for at lag 2 kan få en grei transport
<sweaty> ok
<RoyK> så kommer du opp på lag 4
<RoyK> porter og sånt
<RoyK> transport
<RoyK> udp eller tcp
<sweaty> aha :)
<RoyK> eller andre protokoller
<RoyK> sctp
<sweaty> aldri hørt om
<RoyK> men det handler om transport
<sweaty> hvordan "tabellen" settes opp?
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCTP
<sweaty> (er på den)
<RoyK> tabellen?
<RoyK> tabellene har du nede på lag 3
<RoyK> ruting og sånt
<sweaty> aha
<RoyK> du flytter data over ip
<RoyK> ip ordner ruting
<RoyK> tcp og tilsvarende ordner transport
<RoyK> tcp for noe, udp for noe sctp for andre
<sweaty> 2 sec
<RoyK> alt utfra hva slags data eller tjeneste
<RoyK> lag 0 er vel den fysiske kabelen
<RoyK> lag 8 er dumme brukere
<RoyK> 500sec
<sweaty> SÃ¥nn
<sweaty> Beklager, måtte benytte sjangsen til å sosialisrere litt når jeg først så noen jeg kjente
<sweaty> Ellers har jeg sittet her hele tiden
<RoyK> men natta
<sweaty> natta, takk for veiledning:)
<sweaty> Noen som har greie på hvor jeg legger lua plugins til vlc på linux?
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-22
<Mathias> finnes det noe som kan få vpsene mine til å overvåke hverandre?
 * Malinux leste først: vepsene mine
<Malinux> hihi
<Mathias> jeg kaller de som regel for veps da :P
<Malinux> cool
<RoyK> ubuntu for nettbrett er rimelig kreven på minne
<RoyK> Mathias: tja - du kan jo kjøre opp icinga på begge eller noe :)
<sweaty> Good morning
<bjaanes> Morning ^^
<sweaty> Da var den andre "lan-dagen" starta. Typisk sånn lan midt på dagen stemning
<sweaty> https://github.com/WiringPi/WiringPi/blob/master/wiringPi/wiringPi.h
<sweaty> Hva brukes "extern" til på en headerfil?
<geirha> At den er definert i en annen fil
<sweaty> ok
<geirha> Ah, du tenker på extern "C"-biten?
<sweaty> Japp
<geirha> Det er et hint til C++ at denne koden er skrevet i C.
<geirha> SÃ¥nn at den kan inkluderes fra et c++-program
<sweaty> aha
<sweaty> Her hoster de DC hub offentlig på lanet
<sweaty> Hvorfor skal /usr/bin/X bruke hele cpu'en min? Bruker awesome wm
<sweaty> Det kræsjer alt annet
<sweaty> Ganske irriterende
<RoyK> renice -n 20 `pidof X`
<RoyK> men det tyder jo på at noe er ute og kjøre
<sweaty> Ja, jeg satte den som mindre nice i htop, heh, "nice" :P
<sweaty> Det kan kanskje være torrent clienten min eller linuxdcpp, som kjører å som normalt kjøres
<sweaty> som ikke normalt kjører
<sweaty> Men altså, den kommandoen satte av mer systemressurser ja
<RoyK> renice -n -19 er typisk en dårlig idé om noe går varmt ;)
<RoyK> høyere tall => lavere prioritet
<sweaty> Åja
<sweaty> åja*
<sweaty> renice -n 20 $(ps aux|grep deluge|awk '{print $2}')
<RoyK> evt bare $(pidof deluge)
<RoyK> butde funke like greit som awk
<RoyK> burde, evet
<RoyK> og - grep | awk er vel ikke så mye vits i når du kan bruke awk '/deluge/ {print $2}'
<sweaty> k
<sweaty> Det hjalp litt å begrense aktive downloads i deluge
<Mathias> sweaty: rtorrent <3
<Mathias> neida, begrens nedhastigheten, hashingen eter cpu
 * RoyK aner at Mathias en gang kan vokse opp til å bli en god sysadmin :D
<sweaty> Mathias: ja, men har aldri satt meg inn i åssen det funker
<sweaty> Jeg har forstått hvordan man adder torrents dog :P
<Mathias> å?
<Mathias> jeg hadde blitt en katastrofal sysadmin
<sweaty> Mathias: ja, jeg hadde blitt mye bedre :P
<RoyK> det handler bare om å fokusere http://xkcd.com/705/
<RoyK> Mathias: hvorfor?
 * sweaty trenger mer redbull
 * RoyK spretter en øl
<sweaty> Alkoholfritt arrangement! :P
<sweaty> Eller så drikker jeg ikke ellers da :P
<RoyK> greit nok det
 * RoyK tar seg en øl i ny og ne
<RoyK> men å kritisere folk for ikke å drikke alkohol, blir for dumt
<sweaty> Også lurer folk på om man er kristen
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> ja, eller muslim eller noe
<RoyK> bare ikke sleng for mye dritt om jeg tar meg en whisky ;)
<sweaty> Er noen som kommer til en viss grense i fylla, så går de av skaftet og begynner å fly på folk for å banke dem
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> de fleste drap i norge (og ellers) skjer jo i rus
<RoyK> typisk alkohol eller amfetamin eller tilsvarende
<sweaty> Jeg har jo kjørt litt pirat-taxi...
<RoyK> kjørt eller tatt?
<sweaty> kjørt :P
<RoyK> heh
<fyksen> Pirat taxi er blitt så bredt begrep.. Kjører man bekjente, og får betalt. Er det da pirat taxi?
 * Mathias spretter i feltsenga
<RoyK> tror du bare kjører pirattaxi om du tar betalt fra ukjente
<sweaty> fyksen: ut fra definisjon av lovverket er man vist pirat om man tar betalt for alt som heter kjøring tror jeg
<sweaty> :P
 * RoyK tok pirattaxi en gang for drøyt ti år siden og bilen ble stoppa av snuten 
<Mathias> pirattaxi er når du ikke har lisens og får betalt for mer enn bensinen
<Mathias> hvis det klargjør ting :O)
<RoyK> sjåføren skrøt visst på seg at vi var kjærester (begge menn), og jeg sa litt om at det ikke stemte helt
<Mathias> hahaha
<RoyK> snuten kjørte meg hjem, og jeg var *så* langt fra å spørre hvor mye de skulle ha da jeg gikk ut av bilen
<sweaty> hahah
<Mathias> gratis taxi da :P
<RoyK> tror kanskje onkel ville ha blitt litt sutrete om jeg hadde spurt om prisen
<sweaty> De fleste på bygda vet at jeg "kjører"
<sweaty> men har ikke kjørt noe nå i det siste
<RoyK> på bøgda er det jo pirattaxi overalt
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> sweaty: hvor bor du?
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> beste måten å jage unger vekk på?
<Mathias> (bortsett fra å slå en halvt ihjel med laptopen for å sette et eksempel)
<Mathias> sukker + unger går bare ikke
<sweaty> RoyK: Jeg bor på landet, lang lang vekk, ca 1 times tid til oslo
<sweaty> langtlangt*
<RoyK> bøgda!
<Mathias> sweaty: ikke langt
<sweaty> Mathias: nei, det er greit med tog osv, kan røpe at jeg tar tog med linja 22 tror jeg, helt til endestasjonen
<sweaty> linje*
<RoyK> Mathias er jo den som bor langt unna ;)
<RoyK> 100 mil til nærmeste tog eller så
<sweaty> hehe
<Mathias> 100 mill mil til nærmeste noe
<Mathias> hmm
<RoyK> tja - 60 mil til tromsø?
<Mathias> lydkortet furter litt idag
<sweaty> Har du lappen Mathias ? :P
<sweaty> hehe
<Mathias> 80-ish
<RoyK> sweaty: tror han er litt for ung
<Mathias> sweaty: neh
<Mathias> har ikke lyst til å ta lappen heller
<RoyK> flylappen hadde vært gøy
<sweaty> aha, tenker ikke over hvor gamle folk er på irc lenger
<sweaty> :P
<RoyK> Mathias er vel 16, om han ikke har bikka 17
<Mathias> RoyK: bikker 17 om 8 mnder
<sweaty> Kan ta moped lappen da..
<Mathias> -1 dag
<RoyK> men Mathias virker som han lærer ting raskt
<RoyK> og det er fint
<Mathias> eneste som er interessant er scooter, men er lite vits å ta det, har ikke scooter selv og får bare brukt det 2 uker i året hvis man er heldig
<Mathias> skal bli ferdig med pythonsyntaks imorgen
<Mathias> har et par timer å slå ihjel
<Mathias> før batteriet går til helvette og jeg må nøye meg med telefonen
<RoyK> Mathias: angående de ide-diskene - om du har såpass med spenn at du vil kjøpe xeon og et fett hovedkort bare for en server, bør du heller nedgradere cpu og hovedkort og heller kjøpe flere disker
<Mathias> RoyK: som jeg sa på msg, er kanskje mulig at jeg ikke får de pengene i år engang
<RoyK> såpass
<RoyK> får se om jeg kan få hosta opp noen ide-disker, da
<Mathias> slasken nedi sør er tydeligvis like dårlig med penger som mamma
<RoyK> vi har et lass liggende
<RoyK> på lager
<RoyK> og jeg tviler på at de vil bli brukt til noe
<RoyK> Mathias: om jeg sender deg et titalls ide-disker, vil du dele gleden med andre på skolen?
<Mathias> de kan få tilgang på vpn :P
<RoyK> nei, handson
<Mathias> neida, kan høre med de andre nerdene
<Mathias> hvis jeg finner de
<RoyK> gidder ikke å kaste disker på en enkeltperson
<Mathias> de gjør som regel vondt
<RoyK> ja, for de andre
<Mathias> derfor man kaster de på en hel flokk fra taket
<RoyK> som ikke får noe
<Mathias> hvis man skal kaste får man kaste ordentlig :P
<sweaty> åja Sånn der var nettet nede et lite øyeblikk
<sweaty> -Ã¥ja
<RoyK> Mathias: seriøst... om jeg skal ordne å gi bort et lass med disker, blir det til en skole
<Mathias> og skiddiesen har fortsatt ikke gått lei :(
<Mathias> RoyK: greit det
<RoyK> Mathias: så spør læreren din - det går nok greit
<RoyK> vi har endel liggende
<RoyK> vil bare ikke gi bort brukbar maskinvare til en enkeltperson
<Mathias> får uansett maks brukt 2*(2*2)
<RoyK> joda, men om flere kan eksperimentere med det, så lærer flere mer
<Mathias> men hjelper egentlig lite om skolen får det
<Mathias> er ingen ikt-linje der
<RoyK> så lag ei arbeidsgruppe
<RoyK> det er nok lærere der som er nerder
<sweaty> Har lyst til å lære iptables
<Mathias> kan spørre ikt-kisen da
<sweaty> :P
<Mathias> hvis han ikke er brød
<Mathias> er sån 50/70-sjansje
<Mathias> sjanse*
<RoyK> sweaty: iptables er ganske enkelt
<Mathias> sitter i en sær vinkel i feltsenga
<sweaty> 16:39 <hawken_> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sweaty> 16:39 <hawken_> iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<sweaty> 16:39 <hawken_> iptables -F FORWARD
<sweaty> 16:40 <hawken_> arpspoof -t klient server # klient tror at du er server
<sweaty> 16:40 <hawken_> arpspoof -t server klient # server svarer gjennom deg
<sweaty> 16:40 <hawken_> tcpdump og sjekk om det funker først
<sweaty> 16:40 <hawken_> Ingen skal merke noe om de ikke har fancy firewall
<RoyK> sweaty: det meste står i manualsidene - mye mer finnes på gugel
<Mathias> sweaty: au! :(
<RoyK> !psatebin
<RoyK> !pastebin | sweaty
<lubotu3> sweaty: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sweaty> sry
<Mathias> RoyK: "maks aksepterte" er vel 3-4 linjer-ish?
<Mathias> får sette opp zabbix til å overvåke imorgen, er for trøtt idag
<RoyK> arpspoof er vel ikke akkurat iptables
<Mathias> hvem som vil spoofe hva her?
<sweaty> hehe :P
<RoyK> sweaty: i ubuntu-land bruker man normalt bare ufw
<RoyK> den har gode regler
<RoyK> funker for det meste
<sweaty> ja ufw er greit
<sweaty> i ubuntu-lan der kan alt gå ann
<sweaty> s/lan/land
<RoyK> spørs jo bare hva du vil beskytte deg mot
<RoyK> iptables -P INPUT -j DROP
<RoyK> det er jo sikkert, men ikke så funksjonelt
<sweaty> hm ja
<sweaty> 21 min til film
<hjd> hva slags film?
<sweaty> bluray i mkv format
<sweaty> the hypnotist (2012)
<sweaty> FÃ¥r se om den er noe bra
<hjd> Jeg har ikke sett den, men boka skal være veldig bra iallefall.
<sweaty> ok :)
<Mathias> da skal jeg se ferdig de siste episodene av seriene jeg fulger med på og slukne
<Mathias> og unngå overoppheting
<Mathias> er jo hundreoghelvette grader her inne
<Mathias> svetter ræva av meg
<sweaty> Kan du ike lukke opp et vindu om du kunne hatt en snøskuter?
<sweaty> :P
<Mathias> ligger et par latinger i veien
<Mathias> kan gå ut og knuse vinduet, men det blir litt dyrt
<sweaty> latinger i veien?
<Mathias> ligger late folk på sofaen foran vinduet
<sweaty> åja, hehe
<sweaty> http://athena.angawar.net/auth_overflow2 :)
<sweaty> Skal prøve å få lastet opp hele mappa som følger boka, hehe
<sweaty> athena.angawar.net/booksrc
<sweaty> Mathias: Hva trur du?
<sweaty> Pokker filmen var med dubbing av et språk jeg ikke kan sette på plass engang
<sweaty> alias sharec='curl -F \'sprunge=<-\' http://sprunge.us'
<sweaty> Den var praktisk
<fyksen> RoyK, ble det noe god whiskey idag?
<RoyK> aldri whiskey
<RoyK> av og til god whisky
<geirha> (tipper RoyK drikker Jack Daniels i smug)
<RoyK> heh
<fyksen> RoyK, alltid så "smug" ass.
<RoyK> drikker kanskje oban om jeg vil ha noe lett
<RoyK> eller lagavulin om jeg vil ha noe fint
<RoyK> jack er søppel
<geirha> pfft, pris/alkoholprosent er alt som teller
<fyksen> Lagavulin drakk jeg faktisk i går :)
<RoyK> nei, feil
<RoyK> lagavulin double matured er fin
<fyksen> geirha, Jeg har 40 liter hjemmelaget vin stående..
<fyksen> bire å komme ,)
<RoyK> men spar meg for den søplete amerikanske whiskeyen
<fyksen> bare*
<fyksen> RoyK, finnes så utrolig mye alkohol som er verre enn billig Amerikansk whisky..
<RoyK> ja, men det finnes mye som er bedre
<RoyK> jeg har råd til å kjøpe noe fint
<geirha> SÃ¥ som billig amerikansk vodka
<fyksen> RoyK, Så absolutt.. Men om man først skal begynne å rakke ned på noe, så må man ta for seg vodkaen først.
<RoyK> jeg drekker ikke vodka
<RoyK> whisky er fint
<RoyK> bare det er fin malt
<RoyK> oban, talisker, kanskje glenfiddich
<RoyK> glenfiddich er jo det dårligste av skotsk
<RoyK> men funker
<geirha> SÃ¥ oban og talisker er saker?
<RoyK> oban er en snill en
<RoyK> talisker er ganske hissig
<RoyK> bowmore er fin om du finner den litt eldre enn de vanlige 12 år
<RoyK> lagavulin er alltid fin, men veldig mye myr og røyk
<RoyK> oban er uansett en god start om man ikke er inne i whisky
<RoyK> og forresten - filmen "The Angel's share" er fantastisk
<RoyK> evt "the angels' share"
<RoyK> fin film med masse skotsk - om du ikke kjenner scots, bør du se den teksta
<RoyK> jeg kan ganske godt scots, men den var uansett vanskelig uteksta
<geirha> Har sett trainspotting, så jeg er herda
<geirha> Men nå har jeg ny whisk(e)y jeg kan prøve neste gang jeg er på polet
 * geirha føler RoyKs irritasjon over (e)-en
<RoyK> geirha: alts[
<RoyK> geirha: altså...
<RoyK> om du har sett trainspotting, så har du fått litt lettøl sammenlikna med the angels' share
<RoyK> språket i trainspotting er enkelt
<RoyK> geirha: og whiskey er den irske eller amerikanske varianten, den skotske heter whisky
<geirha> Jeg vet
<RoyK> l
<geirha> (angående whisky vs. whiskey, ikke om dialekta i Angels' Share)
<geirha> Går det an å kjøpe den filmen uten å måtte kjøpe ei plate, mon tro?
<sweaty> RoyK ?
<RoyK> ja
<sweaty> RoyK: Hvordan defineres policy's? Hva er de til for
<sweaty> iptables
<RoyK> iptables policies er bare standardgreier
<RoyK> -P ALLOW er vel det vanlige
<RoyK> så kan du stoppe det du ikke vil ha
<RoyK> evt kan du kjøre -P DROP om du er paranoid
<RoyK> og så bare bruke regler for å tillate ting du bare vil ha
<RoyK> men ufw har vel det meste du trenger
<RoyK> ufw allow ssh ; ufw enable
<RoyK> så kan du ta det videre derfra
<RoyK> iptables er fint om du vil skreddersy brannmurregler
<RoyK> men ufw ordner det meste av det der
<sweaty> Sitter og ser på denne http://oceanpark.com/notes/firewall_example.html
<sweaty> "# Here we go..."
<RoyK> bare bruk ufw
<RoyK> funker fint
<sweaty> (:
<RoyK> bare det blir litt sykkeføre snart
<RoyK> er så forbanna lei av vinter nå
<sweaty> indeed
<RoyK> sykle rundt i marka og se søte damer
<fyksen> Gjør det beste ut av det og ta deg en skitur og se på søte damer!
<RoyK> litt for kort tid igjen i skisesongen
<RoyK> og jeg liker sykkel
<RoyK> har sykla litt på glattisen så langt
<RoyK> funker fint
<sweaty> Har du piggdekk?
<RoyK> men vil gjerne bli kvitt piggdekka
<RoyK> de veier litt
<RoyK> suomi 296 pigg per dekk
<sweaty> har du motor på sykkelen, eller er det snakk om tråsykkel?
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> sitter godt på isen, men funker dårlig om det er snø oppå is
<RoyK> har ikke brukt motor på mange år
<RoyK> mye mer gøy å tåkke sjøl
<sweaty> #tg på efnet har egen crew channel, hvor de "kule" henger
<sweaty> Jeg slipper ikke inn fordi jeg ikke er crew
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-23
<sweaty> Så har de det som kalles 'crew for a day', kanskje det hadde vært interessant
<RoyK> jeg var på tg crew for 10 år siden
<RoyK> har lært litt siden det
<RoyK> 10? eh 15
<sweaty> awesome
<sweaty> Kan jeg kombinere to nic på en enkel måte for å bruke ytelsen av begge linjene? Eller bruker jeg automatisk ytelsen av begge når jeg har kobla opp med to ulike lijer?
<sweaty> Har ubergrenset mobilnett ut denne måneden, og her jeg er nå kan den ligge på 7 Mbps
<RoyK> ja, du kan bruke LACP eller noe
<RoyK> men du trenger støtte for det i begge ender
<sweaty> ok
<RoyK> å trunke nettverk er en sammensatt greie
<RoyK> gitt at du har en svitsj som støtter LACP, så kan det funke
<sweaty> Skjønner
<sweaty> oki..
<RoyK> bare trunke på L2,3,4
<RoyK> eller noen av dem
<RoyK> L4 er normalt best
<sweaty> Hva spesifiserer det?
<RoyK> men du må jo konfe svisjen med det samme
<RoyK> om det er en dum svitsj, så funker det dårlig
<RoyK> L2 er den enkle, bare balanserer på bakgrunn av mac-adresser
<sweaty> hehe hva utgjør forskjellen på en smart og dum switch? hvorvidt den fåt til å sende pakkene til riktig mottaker istedenfor på alle porter?
<sweaty> får*
<RoyK> L3 på bakgrunn av ip-adresser
<RoyK> L4 balanserer på portnummer, noe som balanserer bedre
<RoyK> en dum svitsj er en som ikke har management
<RoyK> type en du ikke kan telnette til
<RoyK> om svitsjen bare peiser ut pakker og ikke tar management, så kan du ikke gjøre noe
<sweaty> en hub?
<RoyK> nei, en hub var noe som fantes for 10 år siden
<RoyK> men en dum svitsj er fremdeles dum
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> en hub var noe som kasta alle pakker ut til alle porter
<RoyK> en svitsj sender pakker dit de skal
<sweaty> Hvordan måler man IQ'en? :)
<RoyK> iq?
<sweaty> "på den her switchen"
<RoyK> en svitsj har ikke iq
<RoyK> den bare kaster pakker hist og her
<sweaty> åja...
<sweaty> Dum som et troll?
<sweaty> er arp-troll
<sweaty> et*
<RoyK> den lærer hvor maskin A kommer fra og sender til B
<RoyK> og bruker bare arp, ja
<RoyK> mac-adresser
<RoyK> du trenger en god svitsj for å få til trunking
<sweaty> ok, management er det mer enn arp/mac "systemet"?
<sweaty> ordningen*
<RoyK> om du kan logge inn på svitsjen, så er det et godt signal
<RoyK> im du ikke kan det, er den nok dum
<sweaty> åja:P
<sweaty> Nå har jeg aldri logga på en switch, ellers kunne jeg kanskje vist forskjellen
<RoyK> da har du bare jobba med dumme svitsjer
<RoyK> evt har du ikke klart å logge deg på en
<sweaty> hehe ja
<RoyK> de fleste gode svitsjer har en seriellport
<RoyK> sånn at du kan konfe den
<RoyK> evt en rj45 merka som "console"
<sweaty> åja
<RoyK> din jevne netgear har ikke sånt
<sweaty> netgear? :P
<RoyK> eller dlink eller hva det nå er
<sweaty> ok
<sweaty> hva er det vanligst at de konfigureres med, svitsjene?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> det spørs hva du vil ha
<RoyK> blir litt som å spørre hva du bruker linux til
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> sånn derre kommunikasjon
<sweaty> jeg tenkte på, er det et minne som må flashes? har den egne menyer?
<sweaty> hehe
<RoyK> men det er ørtogfjørti protokoller
<sweaty> ok, skjønner
<RoyK> da handler det om hvilken svitsj
<RoyK> alle har forskjellige os
<RoyK> cisco har sitt ios
<RoyK> som varierer
<sweaty> okidok
<RoyK> hp har sine greier
<sweaty> ok
<RoyK> om du ikke kan logge inn på svitsjen, er den dum
<sweaty> hp, tenker jeg på en fyr som heter hans petter
<RoyK> og kan nok ikke gjøre stort
<sweaty> ja okai
<RoyK> jeg kjenner også en fyr som heter hans petter
<RoyK> kanskje ikke samme
<RoyK> hp som var med på øya i de tidlige dager
<sweaty> Kan man sette opp meshnet topologi da, som hindrer utfall av linja?
<sweaty> og lignende
<RoyK> om du har en god svitsj eller to, ja
<RoyK> gjerne flere
<RoyK> en svitsj kan jo tryne
<sweaty> ja
<RoyK> så kan du bruke spanning tree for å sette opp en enkel greie for failover
<RoyK> evt kan du bruke bgp for å rute ting smart
<RoyK> men da er du på hakket over
<RoyK> stp er en grei start
<RoyK> spanning tree protocol
<RoyK> koble opp et lass med svitsjer sammen med ymse linker og om en går ned, så beholder du link
<sweaty> ikke dumt :) smart-sitsj
<sweaty> svitsj*
<RoyK> men du trenger svitsjer med styring
<RoyK> om du ikke kan logge deg inn på den, så er den dum
<RoyK> og da funker den som en hub, bare litt smartere
<RoyK> du får nok rimelige gigabitsvitsjer på ebay med styring for en slikk og ingenting
<sweaty> er litt vanskeligstilt økonomisk nå, har årsavgifta på bilen straks og ingen fast inntekt og i tillegg lite med ringehjelp jobbing
<sweaty> Men hadde vært moro å lekt med litt nettverk
<sweaty> :P
<sweaty> Kompisen min på lanet gamer scp-087, skvetter no voldsomt, hehe :P
<RoyK> kan nok ikke hjelpe deg der
<sweaty> med økonomien? eller at han ved siden av meg skriker? hehe
<sweaty> I kveld har jeg snakka mye på irc ja, grei måte å holde seg våken på
<sweaty> http://bildr.no/view/1399223
<Mathias> RoyK: mulig å bruke to linjer kombinert (at jeg f.eks. kobler til boksen hjemme så stifter den ting sammen)
<Mathias> sweaty: sap?
<IvarB> triks for å få litt mer ut av laser-toner kassetter mottas med takk
<Mathias> IvarB: rist de
<geirha> skriv ut mindre
<Mathias> hehe
<RoyK> Mathias: tja - det er mulig, men hver tcp-forbindelse må jo gå mellom to adresser
<RoyK> men det er mulig å sette opp køing/prioritet slik at linje #2 brukes om #1 går ned
<sweaty> Mathias: Nettopp stått opp og spist frokost
<sweaty> God morgen
<IvarB> geirha: færre fakturaer? never :P
<sweaty> Starta opp ktorrent isteden, funka noe bedre enn deluge for meg hvertfall
<jo-erlend> RoyK, når slimg deg på roy@karlsbakk.net?
<RoyK> ja
<IvarB> sweaty: rtorrent or die
<sweaty> må vel lese man pagen først
<RoyK> morgen, sweaty
<sweaty> må få byttet nick :P
<RoyK> hehe
 * RoyK skrev en perl-snutt for ei tid tilbake for å finne duplikate filer på større systemer - noen som har bruk for noe sånt, evt kan komme med innspill? http://karlsbakk.net/finddup/ <-- mulig jeg har funnet opp nok et hjul, men fant ikke noe som passa for mine behov
<geirha> fdupes?
<IvarB> RoyK: finnbulvinter? det er vel ikke riktig?
<RoyK> er vel ikke det
<IvarB> fimbulvinter heter det vel? :P
<RoyK> ja...
<RoyK> sånn
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> aner ikke hvor jeg fikk den finnbulvinteren fra - muligens en sen kveld...
<IvarB> finnbullshitvinter
<IvarB> er det vi har nå
<IvarB> -n
<RoyK> tja - det går mot vår ;)
<IvarB> rotten snø nå
<RoyK> råtten snø er bare stas
<RoyK> det betyr bare at vinteren er på hell
<IvarB> jao
<pineappler> yoyo:)
<geirha> Holder på å forsvinne på hell også
<RoyK> jo mindre vinter, jo bedre ;)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: fikk du kontakt med slimg?
<Mathias> RoyK: er to sirupnett
 * RoyK fant nettopp ut at han filmduden som bor under meg, skrev den norske filmen Buddy
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jepp. Han spurte etter mailadressen din. Det var derfor jeg spurte deg tidligere.
<RoyK> Mathias: du klarer ikke å trunke to nett med forskjellige ISP-er med mindre du har BGP-peering
<RoyK> noe du ikke får
<Mathias> RoyK: tenker å ha en annen boks som fungerer som gateway, hvis du forstår hva jeg mener?
<RoyK> Mathias: fikk ikke du deg fiber?
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> men er ikke alltid jeg er hjemme (duh)
<Mathias> men skal på rema nå for å se om de har de "gammeldagse" usb-ledningene
<RoyK> men du får ikke to forskjellige internettforbindelser til å funke som én
<RoyK> det handler om ruting og ip og tcp og sånt - les deg opp litt på det ;)
 * RoyK har gått gjennom testing av linux mdraid litt
<RoyK> raid5->6 funker fint
<RoyK> også andre veien
<RoyK> legge til disker i fart og utvide: check, redusere størrelsen på ext4 og fjerne raiddisk: check
<Mathias> og det funker perfekt?
<RoyK> bare ikke bruk raid10, det er ikke så veldig fleksibelt
<RoyK> ja, bare virker
<Mathias> 1+0 er kjedelig uansett da :P
<RoyK> det er *veldig* raskt
<RoyK> om du trenger iops
<hjd> Mathias: «gammeldagse» USB-ledninger?
<Mathias> hjd: tror de kalles 1.1 ellernoe
<RoyK> Mathias: hvor mange disker endte du opp med for den serveren_
<RoyK> ?
<hjd> Ah, sånn sett.
<Mathias> drømmeserveren? :P
<RoyK> 14 disker i ei 3U-hylle på SAS?
<Mathias> 6+(1,2)
<RoyK> :D
<Mathias> 1 eller to ssd'er
<hjd> Men hva skal du med den? Trodde USB var bakoverkompatibelt.
<Mathias> hjd: printer
<Mathias> trodde jeg hadde 4-5-6 liggende men ser ut som de har forsvunnet i all flyttingen
<RoyK> Mathias: har du hørt om flashcache, bcache eller enhanceio?
<RoyK> enhancio er en fork av flashcache
<RoyK> bcache en annen greie
<Mathias> nope
<RoyK> for å bruke SSD som caching for raid og sånt
<Mathias> mulig jeg også investerer i en sata-kontroller og har ssd/backup ac ssd på den
<RoyK> bcache er noe vanskelig, krever at du bruker det fra dag en og har det med i mkfs osv
<Mathias> tror du det vil funke å kjøre 0 mellom ssdene og 1 mellom det og en backup-disk for de?
<RoyK> Mathias: du får sata-kontrollere kasta etter deg på ebay ganske rimelig - og de virker godt
<RoyK> Mathias: ja, du kan sette opp et raid0 på to ssd-er og så speile det til en snurredisk og sette snurredisken til "write-mostly" noe som vil gjøre at den ikke blir lest fra med mindre noe går til helvete
<Mathias> kult det
<RoyK> men blir nok ikke så raskt å skrive til
<RoyK> men igjen - 95% eller så av i/o er jo lesing
<Mathias> mulig å gjøre så det ikke påvirker ytelsen så mye?
<RoyK> ext4 bruker jo "delayed writes"
<RoyK> dvs den samler opp skriving og gjør det i bakgrunnen
<RoyK> med mindre det er sync-writes
<RoyK> det går rett til disk
<RoyK> sync-writes er typisk databaselogger og sånt
<Mathias> hmm, er tollpost.no nede?
<RoyK> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/tollpost.no
<Mathias> jupp :s
<Mathias> klarer aldri å huske den url'en til downforeveryoneorjustme.com :s
<RoyK> lett å finne på gugel
<Mathias> eller kanskje jeg bare kjører rsync jevnlig mellom ssd'ene og en virredisk?
<RoyK> det funker jo også
<RoyK> rsync -avPHAx / /snurredisk
<RoyK> hver time
<Mathias> jau
<RoyK> rsync -aHAx / /snurredisk # for en cron-jobb
<RoyK> lite vits i å få lista over ting som er overført på epost hvert time :P
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> skulle fått satt opp noe redundant znc-nettverk
<RoyK> znc?
<Mathias> jau, irc bouncer
<Mathias> eller en hau irssi-proxyer
<Mathias> haug*
<Mathias> godt med brukbart nett <3
<Mathias>  19:21:57 up 46 days, 19:27,  2 users,  load average: 0.11, 0.03, 0.01
<Mathias> på craptopen ^^
 * RoyK bruker irc på en egen irc-server
<RoyK> irssi
 * IvarB vurderer å bytte til weechat
<IvarB> husker det var hysteriskt "viktig" å ha bnc med "fin" vhost før tiden
<IvarB> hater.alle.samene.no ellerno :P
<IvarB> (bare et eksempel)
<RoyK> ja, for ti år siden?
<IvarB> heh ja
<IvarB> tiden flyr
<IvarB> 2003 liksom... 10 år siden
<IvarB> jøss
 * RoyK begynte å jobbe mer eller mindre dedikert med linux i 1998 - tida flyr...
<RoyK> dvs var vel først i 2001 at jeg kutta ut å jobbe med novell og M$
<pineappler> Skal man stikke å ta en kebab da?
 * RoyK eter ikke kebab
<pineappler> ble hamburger:)
<Mathias> hamkebab
<Mathias> rema har hatt de kablene, men ikke nå lengere :(
<pineappler> Hva slags kabler Mathias ?
<pineappler> :P
<Mathias> usb av den "gammeldagse" typen (kloss med to avkappede hjørner)
<Mathias> usb type b heter den faktisk
<pineappler> ja skjønner, husker jeg var skeptisk på om jge kunne kalle den en a til b plugg usb kabel da jeg gikk data og elektronikk linja, hehe
<Mathias> "standard type a to standard type b"
<Mathias> har lett gjennom hele huset nå
<pineappler> Vanskelig å mekke selv kanskje(?)
<Mathias> kan alltids åpne printeren og lodde på en kabel. men er ikke i "operasjonshumør" idag :P
<pineappler> hehe ok, hvis det er en printer, har apple printere egne kabler? mon tro om de er vanskelige å åpne :P
<pineappler> "Eller har apple egne printere" hehe
<RoyK> hestebab?
<RoyK> apple bruker vanlig usb
<RoyK> men den nye og veldig snertne dvd-rom-en jeg fikk til den nye mac-en, funker bare direktetilkobla macbook pro retina
<pineappler> hetsebab kanskje
<pineappler> jaok
<RoyK> selv ikke gjennom usb-hub
 * RoyK lurer på hva eplefolket har spøyta eplene sine med
 * pineappler spiser ikke epl'r!
<RoyK> den dagen de innfører iOS på mac, er jeg over på linux
<Mathias> og boikotter apple? :)
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> men macos funker fint
<pineappler> oki
<Mathias> hmm, kanskje jeg kan mekke noe midlertidig
<Mathias> skulle hatt et skyvelær hjemme
<RoyK> kjøpte et digitalt et på ebay
<pineappler> athena
<RoyK> kosta vel 30 spenn eller noe
<pineappler> wops
<Mathias> er det nøyaktig da?
<RoyK> ja
<Mathias> hvor langt ned i desimalverdenen går den da? :P
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150mm-15cm-6-Electronic-Digital-LCD-Steel-Vernier-Caliper-Gauge-Micrometer-Tool-/200798803551?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec08a965f
<RoyK> noe sånt
<RoyK> 100dels, men spørs om den er helt å stole på
<Mathias> mon tro om instructables har en brukbar guide
<RoyK> tror kanskje justervesenet ville få litt lættis av den der
<RoyK> men de er jo metrologer
<RoyK> så, nei, ikke 30 men 60 spenn
<RoyK> dyre greier
<RoyK> du får en tilsvarende på clas for noen hundrelapper
<RoyK> men du må kanskje til tromsø for å finne en clas
<pineappler> Lang leveringstid da :P
<RoyK> alltid det på ebukta
<Mathias> stikker bare ned på tools og svir av et par hundrelapper :P
<Mathias> da får jeg den med en gang og er mer sikker på at den er brukbar :P
<RoyK> mulig den fra ebay bommer på noen tiendeles millimeter, men den funker nok greit
<RoyK> men igjen - vente i tre uker er litt døllt
<Mathias> kanskje jeg knekker en hann-a i to, mon tro om den passer oppå?
<pineappler> nyancat på høytaleranlegget
<pineappler> Enda ikke slutt
<Mathias> pineappler: slegge
<pineappler> der slutta den
<pineappler> Mathias: Han bruker spotify, og den ser ikke ut til å være i "offline" modus
<Mathias> hmm?
<pineappler> Kanskje det hadde vært mulig å tatt den ut av nettet, men har ikke ip'en
<pineappler> Ja dette kan bli en lang kveld også:P
 * RoyK setter på bisophere
<pineappler> Er det en film?
<pineappler> :P
<pineappler> Hypnotisøren var bra syns jeg.
<pineappler> "Hotel transylvania" eller hva den nå het, animert barnefilm, var ganske artig.. :P
<pineappler> «Monsterens hotel.»
<Mathias> pineappler: bare å nmappe
<Mathias> som regel rundt port 30000-40000
<pineappler> nmappe alle på samme subnet?
<Mathias> kan også se om jeg finner en metode :P
<pineappler> Han er kanskje ikke den eneste som bruker spotify her, men man kan sikkert begrense antallet den veien
<Mathias> :P
<pineappler> Han kjører også teamviewer, men vet ikke poster
<pineappler> porter*
<pineappler> :P
<Mathias> 80
<Mathias> eller 443
<pineappler> ahok
<Mathias> som regel ihvertfall
<Mathias> tror den også har en lokal-nettverks-announce-sak
<pineappler> aha
<pineappler> http://www.teamviewer.com/no/help/40-Can-TeamViewer-be-used-within-a-local-network-LAN-only.aspx
<pineappler> Hehe, jeg har teamviewer! :P
<pineappler> Eller jeg kan da ihvertfall legge det inn :P
<RoyK> pineappler: musikk, en fyr fra tromsø som lager fin ambient
<pineappler> Kanskje det hadde vært en god erstatining =P
<pineappler> erstatning*
<Mathias> hmm, mulig å bruke en scanner over nettverk?
<RoyK> Mathias: ofte vanskelig
<RoyK> Mathias: da må skanneren ha eget os og kan sende sida over epost
<RoyK> kjenner ikke til delte skannerløsninger utover MFP-ere
<Mathias> koblet til en boks altså :P
<pineappler> raspberry pi?
<Mathias> craptopen
<Mathias> skriveren passet perfekt i hylla maskinen står i :P
<pineappler> Heldig at du slapp å finne fram ei sag da
<pineappler> :P
<Mathias> har ikke fått koblet den til enda
<Mathias> pineappler: btw, kan sjekke om spotify har en respons på den porten
<pineappler> NÃ¥ spiller han soundtrack fra world of warcraft
<pineappler> :P
<Mathias> shoot him, please
<pineappler> hehe
<pineappler> ^^
<Mathias> burde drepes for dårlig musikksmak
<pineappler> absolutt, i teorien kanskje :P
<pineappler> Men tror kanskje det er en liste flere har bidratt med
<pineappler> :P
<pineappler> Hvis man skal lære filpekere, , hva skal man pve å lage da tro?
<pineappler> prøve*
<Mathias> filpekere? symbolic link eller?
<Mathias> be han spille: http://open.spotify.com/track/5AXpAtBmolJ53tedt6fgUT
<pineappler> nei, mente vel *pekere
<pineappler> hehe har ikke kontakt med den som styrer den :P
<pineappler> han*
<pineappler> Har ikke spotify sjøl eller, hører på radiostreamer som regel
<Mathias> mulig jeg hiver opp en stream igjen
<pineappler> http://pastebin.com/cvZ50VzF
<pineappler> Yes, pastebin! :P
<Mathias> hrmpf, så er ikke min der :(
<Mathias> mosh kuker noe inni helvette
<pineappler> Det er?
<pineappler> Bruker cmus
<pineappler> åja, den mosh
<IvarB> natta jenter
<pineappler> natta IvarB, glad i deg
<pineappler> hehe
<pineappler> Mathias: Det er dekning hvor du bor ja?
<Mathias> pineappler: er på 45 mbit nå, men virker som om den ikke forstår helt når jeg minimerer vinduet
<pineappler> Back fra butikken, kjøpt litt godis væ
<Mathias> pineappler: be han spille av http://open.spotify.com/album/2TOVbRNkN8YGbkbPD1u5Ha
<Mathias> også har du albumet på repeat i 30 timer
<Mathias> se hvor mange som dreper seg selv
<pineappler> Har ikke spotify og veit ikke hvem som driver med storskjermen
<pineappler> :P
<pineappler> hehe, men er den på utube?
<pineappler> :P
<Mathias> sikkert
<Mathias> vitamin 8 bit - 8-bit saturday mornings
<pineappler> hehe
<pineappler> lei allerede
<Mathias> derfor jeg sa den skulle spilles 30 timer i strekk
<pineappler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u0qqmuCv2o
<Mathias> RoyK: mulig å sette opp noe som sjekker om noe kjører og hvis det ikke kjører fyrer opp noe?
<pineappler> Det lagger en del når jeg spiller av 1080p
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> hvilken mediespiller/kodek/mer ting du kan tenke på?
<pineappler> Tror kanskje det kan hjelpe litt om jeg legger den på en annen disk, har en del /lesing/skriving til den disken den lå på nå
<pineappler> brukte vlc
<pineappler> *.mkv
<Mathias> mkv er bare en kontainer
<pineappler> ja, det leste jeg nettopp xD
<pineappler> men hvor kan jeg se hva den bruker for video/audio?
<Mathias> tools media info
<Mathias> men brb
<pineappler> video:mpeg-4, audio:DTS
<pineappler> Har ikke ssd i pc'en nå
<pineappler> the impossible var en rørende film
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-24
<pineappler> Moro med ettercap dos_attack plugin da :)
<RoyK> Mathias: det er mange måter å gjøre det
<Mathias`> hoi
<Mathias`> fikk til å scanne :D
<Mathias`> brukbar kvalitet på scanningen og
<Mathias`> RoyK: mulig å dele /dev/usb/lp0 via nfs ellernoe?
<RoyK> nei, men du kan sette opp CUPS
<Mathias`> canon bruker en eller annen spesiell kommunikasjon for pixmaene
<RoyK> skal du dele printer eller skanner?
<RoyK> dele skanner tror jeg blir vanskelig...
<Mathias`> dele enheten
<RoyK> scanneren
<Mathias> sane takler ikke den
<Mathias> der problemet ligger :\
<Mathias> scangearamp fikset biffen da :)
<Mathias> men da må printeren være koblet rett i maskinen
<RoyK> kanskje du kan grise til noe med netcat | /dev/usb/lp0 ?
<Mathias> er netcat det jeg tror det er?
<Mathias> den må kunne kommunisere begge veier
<RoyK> det kan den
<Mathias> kult
<Mathias> får prøve da, brb
<Mathias> RoyK: har du et eksempel på syntaks og det?
<RoyK> nei - prøv gugel
<RoyK> eller man
<RoyK> manualen har noen eksempler
<Mathias> skal laptopen være destinasjon eller craptopen? (craptopen har printeren/scanneren og laptopen har softwaren)
<RoyK> hm... kanskje like greit med ssh?
<RoyK> vet ikke
<Mathias> får prøve å se
<RoyK> har prøvd scanner-over-nett en gang for ørten år siden, men fikk ikke til noe
<Mathias> lurer på om jeg kan klare det med nfs ellernoe
<RoyK> tror det går dårlig
<RoyK> device-filer er jo bare pekere inn i kjernen
<RoyK> så /dev/null er major 1 (mem) minor 3 (null) og vil nok funke som /dev/null uansett hvor fila ligger
<Mathias> ok
<RoyK> men prøv med sshfs
<RoyK> dvs, nei, tror ikke det vil virke heller
<RoyK> dev-filer tolkes jo uansett lokalt
<RoyK> du må i tilfelle skrive en snutt som åpner for toveiskommunikasjon over IP (helst TCP) og så koble den til en fifo eller noe
<RoyK> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Libraries/Network-FIFO-17358.shtml
<RoyK> kanskje
<Mathias> usb/ip :o
<RoyK> usb er bare en character device
<RoyK> ikke noe mer fancy
<geirha> kan ikke sane dele scanneren da?
 * RoyK aner ikke stort om scannere
<Mathias> geirha: nei
<Mathias> sane kjenner den ikke igjen
<RoyK> Mathias: kanskje ny versjon av sane vil funke bedre?
<Mathias> svn?
<Mathias> kan alltids prøve da
<RoyK> ja, evt git
<RoyK> http://www1.sane-project.org/cvs.html <-- interessant med cvs.html ;)
<Mathias> nyeste SANE finner den men får ikke brukt den
<RoyK> Mathias: ok? rare feilmeldinger?
<RoyK> mulig noen på #sane vet
<Mathias> pastebin.com/UBFsnqP4
<RoyK> Mathias: prøvde du #sane?
<RoyK> ja, det gjorde du visst
<RoyK> kanskje flere aktive på mailinglista
<Mathias> finner vel ut av det selv til slutt
<Mathias> sikkert noe dritlett å fikse
<RoyK> ja, eller noe driverkødd som krever eksperthjelp :P
<Mathias> men de som "fulger med" funker jo fint
<RoyK> følger med?
<Mathias> er .deb's
<IvarB> yoyo-erlend
<Mathias> dumme in-sane
<RoyK> dakar Mathias
<Aeyoun> Vet noen om  none gode ordlister utenom Ordnett og Dokpro?
<Mathias> bruteforce fram alle mulige ord? :P
<hjd> Skulle til å si UiO sin, men det er vel dokpro.
<Aeyoun> The very same.
<RoyK> http://nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi er veldig god
<RoyK> men det er jo dokpro
<RoyK> du kan hente ned lista
<Aeyoun> Jeg finner et ord i synonymordlsiter som jeg ikke finner i noen ordbok. Prøver å grave meg frem til om det er et fremmedord uten å være merket som det eller norsk.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: fremmednorsk!
<hjd> Hvilket ord snakker vi om?
<Aeyoun> hjd, «impost» – som i mva, toll, og stuff. Fellesord for utgifter påløpt varer som krysser tollmuren.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva slags ord?
<Aeyoun> RoyK, forrige melding.
<Aeyoun> dfn. tvungen ekstrakostnad
<Mathias> tror det kalles for "TULL"
<Aeyoun> Mathias, det du svarte nå, ja.
<Mathias> hmmmmmm
<Aeyoun> Toll er ikke tull. Posten fortollingsgebyr som ofte er mer enn tollen og mva.en er derimot helt tullerusk.
<RoyK> tror du kan kalle det toll
<Mathias> scangearmp funker fint når jeg kjører den fra craptopen, men ikke over ssh med -X
<RoyK> tollgebyret er helt vilt
<Aeyoun> RoyK, fortolling, valutapåslag (fra feks. Visa), merverdigavgift, transportørs gebyrer, etc.
<Mathias> i dagens verden er 200 sinnsykt lite
<RoyK> altså
<Mathias> tollpost er oppe igjen :D
<RoyK> det handler ikke om handelsboikott
<Aeyoun> Alle de tingene har fellesbetegnelsen «impost.» Jeg prøver bare å finne om det er presidens for det i norsk utenom i den blå synonymordlisten.
<RoyK> det handler om at alt under 200 spenn er fritatt for mva
<Mathias> skal jeg se hvor tastaturet mitt er :P
<RoyK> vi bør betale moms, siden det gjør godt for samfunnet
<RoyK> men å betale 50 spenn i moms og 120 spenn til posten, gjør ikke så godt
<Aeyoun> 139 i forneklet fortolling. 259 om det er over 1000 kroner.
<Aeyoun> Fra Posten, altså. De andre selskapene har prosentpris basert på hvor mye mva./toll de har lagt ut for.
<Mathias> skulle vært en "hemmelig" +/- på toll
<Aeyoun> (fra ca. 200 kroner)
<RoyK> fortollingsavgift på ting som ikke har toll, er litt rart
<Aeyoun> Anywho, ser ut til at den fine fellesbetegnelsen er «ekstrakostnader» på norsk og ikke «impost».
<Aeyoun> RoyK, det er ikke fortolling. Det er en utleggsavgift.
<RoyK> det kalles tollavgift
<Aeyoun> Ikke hos alle selskapene. ;-)
<Mathias> så fikk man selvfølgelig en 500-error :(
<RoyK> det tar nok mangfoldige sekunder for posten å legge på moms på forsendinga
<Aeyoun> http://toll.no/templates_TAD/Topic.aspx?id=244988&epslanguage=no
<RoyK> grei timespirs, da
<Aeyoun> «Gebyret har ingen sammenheng med om det er toll på varen eller ikke.»
<Mathias> mao
<Aeyoun> Gebyret har heller ingenting med Tollvesenet å gjøre. Derimot har det med at forbrukerene ikke blir sure på transportøren for å kreve tollgebyr. Det høres jo ut som noe man skal væøre sure og klage på staten for. ;-)
<Aeyoun> Marketing 101.
<RoyK> greit å kjøpe fra kina når de opplyser latterlige lave beløp som kjøpssum
<RoyK> kjøpte ei sykkelramme i høst til 2500 eller så - måtte ut med 200 kroner i moms+tollavgift
<Mathias> haha
<Aeyoun> dx.com er flinke med å oppgi lave kostnader når man bestiller. :-)
<Aeyoun> Tollgrensa på 200 er egentlig grei om transportørgebyret hadde stått mer i stil til den samme grensa. 139 kroner er jo snart like mye som grensa selv.
<IvarB> tollgrensa på 200 er latterlig
<IvarB> den ble etablert i 1975...
<Malinux> 200 1975kroner er 980.60kroner
<Malinux> er 980.60 2012-kroner
<IvarB> mgm
<IvarB> mhm
<IvarB> men takk i betraktning mengdel handel som foregår så burde den vært hevet til 2000 kr
<Aeyoun> Jeg synes det er greit å betale mva. over 200 kroner. Bare speditørs gebyr som gjør det så innmari mye dyrere jeg føler sjelen protestere på.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: enig - greit å betale moms, men å punge ut med 120/140 for "tollgebyr" for at noen skal kreve inn momsen, er for drøyt
<RoyK> det fører jo bare til mer direkteimport fra asiatiske land hvor man ikke gidder å opplyse egentlig verdi
<IvarB> søndager er kjedelige
<Aeyoun> IvarB, neida. Bare å gå på leilighetsvisninger i Oslo det. Fyttikatta så mye folk. Bare feil type folk også.
 * Aeyoun surmuler
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> hipstere?
<IvarB> eller er du en av dem?
<IvarB> :P
<Aeyoun> Nei. Høye og kjekke menn med blondedamene sine som gjør ekstremt godt inntrykk på utleier. :-P
<IvarB> hehe
<Aeyoun> "Hei, jeg er solen og lyset. Raawr. Jeg vil plante mitt flagg her."
<Aeyoun> Those kind of people.
<IvarB> super positive folk? :P
<Aeyoun> Jupp. Attraktive, barneklare og stabile.
<Aeyoun> Type svigemors drøm. På begge sider av forholde. :-P
<RoyK> helt til svigers kommer på hjemmebesøk og de fyrer en feit en
 * RoyK tror ikke at utseende har stort å si
<IvarB> alle folk driter og puler.... alt annet er bare pynt :P
<IvarB> hæhæh
<Aeyoun> Oh,  dream on. Selvsagt har det mye å si. Det paret som var på ene visningen her omtrent inviterte utleier på trekant med dem.
<IvarB> neida
<IvarB> hooorete :P
<IvarB> er så sykt glad jeg ikke bor i oslo
<IvarB> var en tur der i dag, tykkeste gryta
<IvarB> fy faen...
<RoyK> liker meg her, jeg
<Aeyoun> Jeg bor her bare pga. jobben. Har ellers ikke noe særlig mer forhold eller behov for byen.
<Aeyoun> Typen påpekte nylig at det ikke foregår kreftforskning så veldig mange andre steder av landet, så han er litt mer tied til byen enn hva jeg selv er.
<IvarB> hva slags jobb har du som tilsier at du må bo I oslo?
<RoyK> IvarB: hvor vil du ellers bo?
<Aeyoun> IvarB, Jeg jobber som software kverulant (QA engineer). :-)
<IvarB> så du bor der kun for å spare deg for pendling?
<Aeyoun> Jupp.
 * RoyK lurer på hva IvarB tenker på når han ikke kan svare
 * Aeyoun savner back in the day når Opera holdt hus 8 min gangen fra boligen
<IvarB> RoyK: litt utenfor
<Aeyoun> Jeg er så bortskjemt med billig leie for stor leilighet på 'hipsterløkka. Alt annet med normalpris er knøttlite og djeveldyrt.
<IvarB> kan jeg spørre om hvor mye du tjener i året? brutto
<IvarB> og hvor mye av det går bort til husleie etc
 * RoyK aner at IvarB bare er misunnelig ;)
<IvarB> det spørs
<IvarB> du da RoyK ?
<RoyK> meg da hva?
<IvarB> lønn
<RoyK> nok
<Aeyoun> utbetalt i NOK? Det får jeg også.
<RoyK> og trives med å kunne sykle til jobben
<Aeyoun> Lønna mi er aldeles ikke hemmelig. Legger ikke staten den ut på nettet?
<IvarB> slutt på det
 * RoyK jobber for staten og tjener ikke så mye
<Aeyoun> Alt er relativt.
<IvarB> hehe
 * Aeyoun aner egentlig ikke hva noen av kollegene tjener
<Aeyoun> I have no frame of reference. :-S
<Aeyoun> Noen andre som jobber med kverulering/QA her?
<Aeyoun> —oh, eller har leilighet til leie i Oslo?
<Aeyoun> —eller peiling på hvordan Altinn presterer å være stengt i tre dager for en liten programvareoppdatering?
<RoyK> jeg jobber ikke for den delen som styrer altinn
<RoyK> å ta ned et nettsted i tre dager for oppdatering, er litt rart
<IvarB> klipp og lim
<sigurdga> jaja. andre statlige nettsteder legger seg til å sove hver natt.
<RoyK> det med at nav er nede på natta, tror jeg har mer med overformynderi å gjøre
<sigurdga> er det vi har konkludert med
<Aeyoun> sigurdga, ingen andre enn nav og norsk-tupping vel?
<IvarB> hehe ja
<Aeyoun> 389 000 står det på papiret.
<RoyK> arbeidsløse skal opp i otta og gjøre tinga sine
<Aeyoun> 8k for 54kvm uendra i 4 år
<Aeyoun> SÃ¥ alt annet blir fort dyrt.
<IvarB> hvorfor leier du?
<Aeyoun> Få'kke lån. Tjener for godt for startlån, men for lite til å få lån.
<IvarB> hæ?
<Aeyoun> Sist anslag måtte jeg opp i lønn til 405k pluss mer egenkapitalen.
<Aeyoun> En vanlig problemstilling for unge uten rike foreldre. ;-)
<Aeyoun> IvarB, jeg kan kjøpe hus på Hamar. :-P
<Aeyoun> Jeg tror bare ikke de trenger QA der.
<Mathias> RoyK: jobber du for statan?
<Aeyoun> stat1
<Mathias> statan=kombo av staten og satan
<Aeyoun> We got it.
 * Mathias liker ikke at de har drept introen og "shaken, not stirred" :(
<Mathias> ser på himmeldett
<Mathias> /skyfall
<IvarB> Staten AS
<Aeyoun> Altinn er oppe igjen! Yej! Flinke mennene som fikk det ferdig før tiden, men fortsatt langt tregere enn hva private ville ha fått til! Yeej!
<Aeyoun> * Med forhohold om at kvinner kan ha vært involvert i prosessen.
<Mathias> lol
 * Aeyoun setter igang med å registerere et Domeneinnehaveri ENK
<Mathias> RoyK: kan gi deg en pisk så tar du en tur innom de som har de forskjellige tåpelige statlige sidene
<Mathias> boikotter alle bond-filmene etter die another day
<Aeyoun> Mathias, ingenting kan overgå Madonna, hva?
<Aeyoun> Som diabetiker leker jeg alltid spot-the-injection-spots på Halle Berry (red.anm. som er type-1 diabetiker).
<Aeyoun> Altinn: Velg innlogging: Tippekort, USB-pinne, eller kodebrev.
<Mathias> tippepinnebrev
<Aeyoun> Det tok jo bare 40 minutter og fylle ut det skjemaet.
<Aeyoun> Smådrift på nettet/apputvikling er ikke en virksomhetsform det er tilrettelagt for i Norge. Det er hakke før man føler seg direkte uønsket imellom skjemaene som angår alle andre.
<Aeyoun> Mottak til norsk postadresse. «Takk for at du bestilte etablerarpakka. Du skal normalt ha den i postkassa di i løpet av få sekund.»
<Aeyoun> Wow. Fucking amazing altinn!
<Aeyoun> Dette kan Komplett lære av.
<Mathias> hahahaha
<Aeyoun> Hva betyr «godt» om vær i Windows 8 sin værapp? Oslo er akkurat nå klaisifisert som «godt».
<Mathias> vel, det er windows
<Mathias> skulle vært sesong 9 i qi dette her
<Mathias> kunne jeg tatt fram "nobody knows"-kortet
<Mathias> RoyK: fant en halvveis mongo løsning
<Mathias> x11 forwarding med ssh
<Mathias> tregt og mongo, men det funker 90% av tiden
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-17
<Mathias> noen av dere som er flinke med secure boot?
<dagerik> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mathias> vet om det ;P
<Mathias> ikke barebare å finne info om selvsignering av kernelmoduler
<dagerik> Mathias: du vil signere en fil?
<Mathias> signere en kernelmodul så secure boot ikke freaker ut
<dagerik> gpg --detach-sign --armour module.exe
<dagerik> sånn
<Mathias> Xen + secure boot != god kombo
<Mathias> men skal uansett reinstallere ubuntu
<Mathias> har for mye rusk på installen :p
<dagerik> høres ut som en dårlig grunn til å reinstallere
<dagerik> bare fjern de tjeneste du ikke vil skal kjøre lenger
<Mathias> og uansett skal jeg fjerne LUKS ;P
<dagerik> du har kryptert hele disken? da er det like så greit å reinstallere ja
<Mathias> jepp :p
<dagerik> hvorfor? for stor hastighet penalty?
<Mathias> nisj
<Mathias> men skal få automatisert boot littegranne
<dagerik> booting skjer allerede automatisk
<Mathias> atm må jeg skrive inn passordet for kryptering, trykke y for å godta å starte et degradert raid, trykke m for så å skrive mount -a så lvm mounter raidet, så må jeg vente i 120 sek på nettverk
<dagerik> hvis du leser litt om initramfs og hooks kan du jo hardkode passordet inn slik at du slipper å skrive passordet
<Mathias> kunne sikkert også brukt en minnepinne med sertifikater på
<Mathias> men meh
<Mathias> trenger ikke kryptering på SSDen uansett
<dagerik> laptop?
<Mathias> stasjonær
<Mathias> har gått drittlei laptop :p
<RoyK> dagerik: veldig kjekt å hardkode passord, gjør det mye lettere for folk som vil gå rundt krypteringa ;)
<dagerik> sant
<dagerik> RoyK: men se for deg noen med it skills kommer inn og skal stjele diskinnholdet. 101 forensics er å speile disk bit by bit for deretter å jobbe med kopier.
<dagerik> vedkommende ser at det fins kun en partisjon og det er en LUKS partisjon. etter å ha bruteforcet litt gir han opp.
<dagerik> jeg hadde ihvertfall ikke ant at passordet kunne v
<dagerik> jeg hadde ihvertfall ikke ant at passordet kunne vært hardkodet og det bare er å boote opp :P
<dagerik> men det er kanskje forensics 101 og boote opp innholdet i en VM og se hva som skjer
<RoyK> dagerik: hvor skulle du hardkode passordet?
<RoyK> hvis det er LUKS-partisjonens passord du skulle hardkode, så må du jo hardkode det uttafor LUKS
<RoyK> type i en initramfs eller noe på /boot
<RoyK> og initramfs er jo bare et komprimert cpio-arkiv
<dagerik> RoyK: inni cpio-arkivet.
<dagerik> han var lei av å skrive inn passordet. jeg kom med en løsning
<RoyK> joda, men cpio-arkivet er jo ikke kryptert med mindre det ligger inni LUKS, og da kommer du jo ikke til det uten å taste passord :P
<RoyK> dagerik: eller hvor putta du passordet? på en minnepinne?
<dagerik> nei inni initramfs sammen med bash scriptet som invokerer cryptsetup
<geirha> krypter passordet, så blir det sikkert ... med rot13 :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-18
<RoyK> geirha: to ganger!
<geirha> og så en gang med base64
<RoyK> mhm
<geirha> Tripple Encryption(tm)
<RoyK> test
<RoyK> ny test
<Mathias> enda en test
<RoyK> burde vært på -offtopic, men måtte bare sjekke logginga her :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-19
<bjorn96> er det noen her?
<RoyK> mhm
<bjorn96> åj, glemte hva jeg skulle spørre om. 2 sek. :D
<bjorn96> åja, hvordan kan jeg bruke "lynmeldinger"
<RoyK> lynmeldinger?
<geirha> Har du et brev-ikon oppe til høyre?
<bjorn96> ja, jeg åpner det og får opp et vindu som heter kontakter
<bjorn96> kontaktlist'
<bjorn96> kontaktliste*
<bjorn96> hva skal jeg gjøre så?
<bjorn96> ikke noe hjelp?
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-20
<bjorn96> hei
<RoyK> hej
<bjorn96> kan jeg få hjelp med lynmeldinger?
<RoyK> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bjorn96> ok. hvordan legger jeg til en kanal på Rizon til empathy/lunmeldinger?
<RoyK> bjorn96: har ikke peiling sjøl, men om du venter litt, så kan det jo komme andre som vet
<RoyK> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bjorn96> jeg finner en del servere, men ikke rizon...
<Mathias> bjorn96: legg den til da ;P
<bjorn96> men jeg aner ikke hva som er tjeneren til den. :/
<Mathias> jeg vil gjette irc.rizon.net
<bjorn96> jeg prøver
<Mathias> [12:23:26] irc.rizon.net is an alias for irc.geo.rizon.net.
<Mathias> jipp
<Dry_Lips> Noen her som bruker cloudflare? Er jeg korrekt om jeg antar at cloudflare er en full reverse proxy? De som pinger en side som bruker cloudflare vil se ip adressen til cloudflare isteden for den serveren som siden egentlig ligger på?
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: en enkel nat44-gateway vil gjøre det samme
<RoyK> det er bare noen linjer med iptables
<Dry_Lips> å? på hvilken måte da?
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-21
<RoyK>  
<bjorn96> hvordan kan jeg se på TV2 sumo med ubuntu?
<geirha> Hvis den fortsatt bruker silverlight, så kan du ikke se tv2 sumo med ubuntu. Kun Windows.
<bjorn96> hva med moonlight?
<geirha> kan hende noe fungerer i moonlight, men alt med drm fungerer kun i windows
<skandix> morn
<Malinux> dette stemmer jo ikke helt. Det finnes jo noen som har laget en pluginsak som enkelt installerer silverlight for windows på ubuntu
<geirha> seriøst? og det fungerer med drm?
<Malinux> denne: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<geirha> ok, får oppdatere bjorn på det neste gang, da.
<Malinux> geirha: :)
<geirha> Jeg som håpte silverlight var på vei til å dø. Så kommer pipelight og ødelegger alt. :(
<Malinux> ja :S
<Malinux> hm, jeg laster ned fra meg selv via webgrensesnittet, apacheserver
<Malinux> får 260 og noe kB/s
<Malinux> og burde fått mange megabytes pr sekund
<Malinux> etter å ha sjekket litt, har jeg funnet ut at dette ikke er apache
<Malinux> men generelt på nettet mitt for tiden
<geirha> en billigruter, kanskje?
<Malinux> torrent er raskt
<Malinux> merkelich
<geirha> billigrutere går raskt i senk av en torrentklient :)
<Malinux> mulig, men har en tp-link wdr4900
<Malinux> denne: http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/?categoryid=2477
<Malinux> trodde ikke den var en billigrouter
<Malinux> tja, jeg skrudde av torrent-serveren i sted for å sjekke, men samme trege farten
<geirha> kanskje du har noen maskiner med samme ip?
<Malinux> står kun en maskin som er koblet til nå
<Malinux> og det er serveren
<geirha> merkelig
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men dhc-serveren i routeren er stilt inn på 192.168.0.100 til 192.168.0.199
<Malinux> og serveren har statisk ip på 192.168.0.101
<Malinux> kanskje jeg kan sette dhcp-rangen til 192.168.0.102 til 192.168.0.199 ?
<geirha> jeg ville gjort det, ja
<Malinux> prøver det. da ramler jeg nok ut herifra litt, for routeren må rebootes ser jeg
<Malinux> så krysse fingra. om jeg ikke er tilbake igjen her snart så er det fordi jeg ikke får kontakt med serveren mer :)
<Malinux> og da må jeg fikse det etterpå. skal hjemom litt senere i kveld.
<Malinux> er jeg her?
<Malinux> jøss, nå fikk jeg 3.9 MB/s
<Malinux> om det er fordi jeg rebootet routeren eller om det er fordi jeg endret den ip-rangen, vites ikke
<geirha> sistnevnte høres mest sannsynlig ut
<geirha> en eller annen mobil eller lignende har sikkert fått .101
<geirha> da blir det gjerne mye pakketap
<Malinux> mulig sistnevnte er grunnen, men jeg har fått rask ovefføring før, det var liksom nå plutselig at det gikk så tregt
<Malinux> har jo streamet video fra http-delen til raspberry-pien og sånt  så
<Malinux> jeg mistenkte jo at det var noe med apache og spurte på #httpd som er kanalen. Viste seg jo at det ikke var det likevel etthervert, men fikk jo hjelp der, så informerte jeg jo at ting løste seg etter jeg endret ip-range og rebootet routeren, og da var det jo en som var litt sur for at jeg drev med offtopicgreier der :)
<RoyK> geirha: bytte ip-range vil ikke påvirke hastighet ;)
<RoyK> geirha: får du konflikter, så får du konflikter, men du får ikke lavere hastighet
<geirha> Etter min erfaring går ting gørrtreigt hvis man ikke har unik ip
<geirha> skjedde ganske nylig også. En enkel http get mot en tjener på samme nett tok flere sekunder
<RoyK> geirha: det funker ikke sånn. om du har konflikter, så får du feil adresse i arp-tabellen. da kan det hende du får det til å virke med ny forespørsel og at den tar litt tid, men når arp-tabellen er oppdatert, så funker ting raskt og fint
<geirha> (tar normalt et par millisekund)
<RoyK> etpar millisekunder er *mye* ;)
<geirha> tja, den skal jo servere en respons også
<Malinux> så hva kan problemet mitt ha vært?
<Malinux> hva ble ordnet da routeren rebootet? :)
<RoyK> Malinux: rot i ruteren?
<RoyK> Malinux: hva kjører du på ruteren?
<dr0> RoyK: NÃ¥ har vist noen tatt din lan-plass
<dr0> RoyK: hehe
<Malinux> RoyK: standard firmware. Jeg gav opp hele open-wrt :S
<Malinux> det ble for mange valg :(
<dr0> Vurderte open-wrt på routeren hjemme, men har ikke blitt noe enda
<skandix> dd-wrt er au nice
<skandix> dr0: ja det var jo dd-wrt på den ene routeren til MCD
<dr0> skandix: Ja, det stemmer kanskje
<dr0> Den med deafult user og pw
<dr0> Men det var kanskje bare user-logon, ikke noe admin-rettigheter
<RoyK> dr0: blir nok ikke noe lan på meg, nei...
<RoyK> Malinux: prøv tomato
<RoyK> Malinux: den har ikke så mye fancy funksjonalitet, men er mye mer brukervennlig
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-22
<lolcat> Morn
<Malinux> RoyK: kanskje jeg prøver tomato i stedet, men uansett så får jeg heller sette opp en annen router til dugnadsnett
<RoyK> lolcat: dag
<RoyK> noen her som vet hvordan jeg kan få denne ubuntuen til å "skrolle" med to fingre på touchpaden?
<RoyK> asus s200e
<RoyK> har definitivt støtte for multitouch, siden zoom funker
<Malinux> RoyK: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134262/how-can-i-enable-two-finger-scrolling-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Malinux> aner ikke om det virker, da jeg ikke har hardware som støtter slikt
<RoyK> Malinux: danke
<Dry_Lips> Er det bare meg eller er de nye utgavene av Nautilus ubrukelige?
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-23
<RoyK> lolcat: morgen
<Mathias> mrn
<Malinux> hva skriver jeg for å finne ut i hvilken bin-mappe en kommando ligger?
<Malinux> nå prøvde jeg riktignok locate bitlbee og det spratt opp noe, så kanskje jeg ikke egentlig lurerp å det mer
<Malinux> tja, nei, det var noe annet
<Malinux> ah, det er noe som heter sbin også, der var den
<hjd> Malinux: command -v kommando
<Malinux> aha, det må prøves, for da slipper jeg å lete i outputten til locate
<Malinux> thanx, det der var nyttig :D
<geirha> Bruk type-kommandoen. Den forteller deg også hvis det er et alias eller en funksjon med samme navn
<geirha> http://askubuntu.com/a/103524/9016
<RoyK> Malinux: which ls
<RoyK> f.eks.
<geirha> type er overlegen which
<RoyK> k
<RoyK>    
<geirha> Her er min implementasjon av which :p  https://github.com/geirha/shbot/blob/master/skel/bin/which
<RoyK> hehehe
<Malinux> RoyK: oki :)
<Kimti> hei
<Malinux> og der rakk man ikke svare :)
<Dry_Lips> Hmmm... Stadig folk som ikke skjønner hvordan IRC fungerer... :-/
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-16
<thiAs> yoo
<Aeyoun> Jeg gjorde en rask sammenligning av norske banker og hvor alvorlig de tar sikkerheten ved inngangsdørene sine. Store variasjoner. https://www.aeyoun.com/posts/tls-ratings-norwegian-banks.html Litt kjipt at mine egne servere er satt opp bedre.
<thiAs> jeg trenger hjelp :P
<Aeyoun> Ah, sorry. Trodde jeg postet på off-topic.
<Aeyoun> thiAs: med hva?
<thiAs> kommer spørsmålstegn istedet for æ ø å når noen skriver det her
<thiAs> bruker irssi i screen
<Aeyoun> Da må du se på encodingen i terminalen og environmentet. Typisk Google-spørsmål.
<thiAs> Malinux ?
<Malinux> thiAs: ja? :)
<thiAs> har du tid til å hjelpe meg? :)
<Malinux> med hva da da? :)
<thiAs> får opp spørsmålstegn når noen skriver æ ø å
<Malinux> aha
<Malinux> hvordan atacher du til screen?
<Malinux> jeg bruker screen -drU
<Malinux> der U betyr utf-8, men ikke sikkert det er problemet men
<RoyK> http://wiki.skolelinux.no/Dokumentasjon/BokenOmLinux
<RoyK> Malinux: kan du døtte den inn i topic?
<Malinux> jau
<thiAs> Malinux jeg attacher med -drU
<thiAs> så jeg kan ikke skjønne hvorfor det blir sånn
<Malinux> hm, hvordna ble jeg op igjen nå da?
<Malinux> thiAs: oki
<Malinux> thiAs: og det er kun der dette skjer?
<RoyK> Malinux: msg chanserv op #ubuntu-no
<Malinux> er det sånn i terminalen ellers?
<Malinux> RoyK: oki
<thiAs> nei virker ikke sånn
<thiAs> kan det være i screen det blir sånn ?
<Malinux> RoyK: vet du hva det kan være thiAs sin screen screener med? :)
<Malinux> thiAs: kan se sånn ut
* Malinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: get
<thiAs> jeg kan prøve å gå inn i irssi uten screen
<thiAs> brb
* Malinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: set Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || Boka om linux: http://wiki.skolelinux.no/Dokumentasjon/BokenOmLinux
<thiAs> såån
<thiAs> skriv noe på å nå
<thiAs> eller ø æ
<thiAs> nei er sånn selv om jeg ikke er i screen
<thiAs> brb
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-18
<thiAs> hva er keykoden til ctrl+pagedown og up ?
<thiAs> prøver å binde den i irssi. siden jeg bruker nicklist(script)
<thiAs> står litt her: http://wouter.coekaerts.be/irssi/nicklist
<thiAs> ./bind something command nicklist scroll -10
<thiAs> ./bind something command nicklist scroll +10
<thiAs> tror det skal stå keykode der det står "something" eller?
<geirha> en terminal kan ikke se forskjell på pageup og ctrl+pageup
<Mathias> ^[[5;5~
<Mathias> ^[[5~
<Mathias> den ser en eller annen forskjell ihvertfall :P
<skandix> thiAs: er jo ikke vits å ha nicklist oppe hele tiden  er jo bare å skeive /names skulle man trenge vite hvem som er i kanalen
<skandix> skrive*
<skandix> :)
<thiAs> Mathias: så dette er ctrl+page up: ^[[5;5~ og dette er ctrl+pagedown: ^[[5~
<thiAs> ?
<thiAs> vet men synes det er fancy med nicklist :P
<Mathias> nope, ctrl + pgup og pgup
<Mathias> men er bare å bruke cat til å se hva tastene gir som output :p
<thiAs> hva er cat ?
<Mathias> man cat
<thiAs> kjører windows
<Mathias> D: !!
<thiAs> er det noe sted på nettet man får sjekka det? bare trykke tastene så kommer det opp?
<thiAs> men har dualboot med Lubuntu da :P
<Mathias> ^[[5;5~ ^pgup, ^[[6;5~ ^pgdn
<thiAs> er det med ctrl?
<thiAs> man cat = http://www.vanishingtattoo.com/images/tattoo_2/CatMan_M_Aitchison1.jpg
<thiAs> :P
<Mathias> derfor jeg hadde en ^ foran
<thiAs> aha :)
<thiAs> da får jeg teste
<thiAs> ser dette riktig ut? ./bind ^[[6;5~ ^ command nicklist scroll -10
<Mathias> du har en ^ på bærtur der :p
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> ./bind ^[[6;5~^ command nicklist scroll -10
<Mathias> om du vil starte en linje med /, prøv / /blah :p
<thiAs> /bind ^[[5;5~ ^ command nicklist scroll +10
<thiAs> /bind ^[[5;5~^ command nicklist scroll +10 (ser dette riktig ut?)
<Mathias> /bind ^[[5;5~ command nicklist scroll +10 og /bind ^[[6;5~ command nicklist scroll -10
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> hmm.skjedde ingen ting :P fikk: 22:50 Key                  Action
<thiAs> 22:50 ^[[5;5~              command nicklist scroll +10
<thiAs> 22:50 Key                  Action
<thiAs> 22:50 ^[[6;5~              command nicklist scroll -10
<thiAs> men nicklist scroller ikke
<Mathias> da liker den sikkert ikke det
<Mathias> du får finne andre taster du kan bruke
<thiAs> ja
<thiAs> gir opp for i kveld :P
<Malinux> hei thiAs  :)
<thiAs> YO :) Malinux <3
<Malinux> whee :)
<thiAs> åssen funker man cat ?
<thiAs> er det noe man gjør i terminalen
<Malinux> ma
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> man <kommando>
<Malinux> vil alltid vise manualasidne til kommandoen om kommandoen har en :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-19
<RoyK> Malinux: må ikke rtfm-e folk, da :D
<Malinux> RoyK: ikkke? :)
<RoyK> jo...
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-20
<AndyOslo> Yey, klarte å sette opp den mottakeren jeg har til å motta ADS-B signaler fra fly........
<AndyOslo> Pi'en ville ikke, den drev og låste seg og reboota når jeg prøvde.... så jeg tror USB porten på den ga ut litt for lite strøm til den USB donglen
<AndyOslo> Så det ble satt opp på serveren
<AndyOslo> Så nå ser jeg at det er 1 Viderøe fly, 1 British Airways, 1 SAS og 1 Norwegian fly over området her
<RoyK> AndyOslo: du bør ha 2A-forsyning på pien
<AndyOslo> Jau
<AndyOslo> Det var vist et kjent problem med de USB mottakerne, anbefalt løsning var USB hub med egen strømforsyning
<AndyOslo> Men jeg trenger litt hjelp til å installere et program på serveren....
<AndyOslo> Dette programmet: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/66906/fr24feed_x64_242.tgz
<RoyK> AndyOslo: det funker fint når du har ei 2A-forsyning
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-21
<emma> How do you say "hello" in Norwegian?
<_404`d> "Hallo". Likewise, "hi" would be "hei".
<emma> tak!
<emma> does that mean thank you?
<RoyK> takk
<RoyK> two k's
<RoyK> implying a short vowel before 'k' [tak]
<emma> oh takk : )
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-24
<dinkydau> CapsAdmin \o
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-25
 * dinkydau fjerna noen programmer i Lubuntu. pulseaudio og transmission
<dinkydau> så forsvant musa
<dinkydau> den er synlig
<dinkydau> men rører ikke på seg
<dinkydau> noen som vet hva jeg må gjøre for å få den tilbake?
<Mathias> hvorfor fjernet du pulseaudio? <.<
<dinkydau> den er ikke default i Lubuntu
<dinkydau> den overstyrte alsamixer
<dinkydau> drev å prøvde å få lyd ut på hdmi til tv med alsamixer
<dinkydau> men tilbake til spørsmålet :p
<dinkydau> Mathias: vet du hva jeg må gjøre for å få musa tilbake?
<Mathias> har ikke peiling
<dinkydau> CapsAdmin: vet du?
<CapsAdmin> dinkydau, høres ut som om du fjerna noe mere
<dinkydau> CapsAdmin: ja
<dinkydau> men har ikke peiling på hva
<CapsAdmin> jeg vet egentlig ikke men sjekk om du har xinput
<dinkydau> jepp det hadde jeg
<dinkydau> xinput
<CapsAdmin> laptop?
<dinkydau> jepp
<CapsAdmin> kanskje du skrudde den av ved uhell?
<CapsAdmin> sånn fn + etellerannet
<CapsAdmin> men mere vet jeg ikke. du kan prøve å spørre på #lubuntu
<dinkydau> Mathias:
<dinkydau> mathias@HP-ProBook-4330s:~/libtorrent$ ./autogen.sh
<dinkydau> aclocal...
<dinkydau> aclocal not found
<dinkydau> what to do? :3
<Mathias> har du automake?
<dinkydau> nop
<Mathias> there's yer problem
<dinkydau> er det noe jeg kan installere så jeg får automake, checkinstall og en hau andre ting man absolut trenger?
<Mathias> apt-get install automake build-essential
<RoyK> og autoconf
<dinkydau> hva hvis jeg kjøre apt-get install build-essential
<dinkydau> uten "automake"
<dinkydau> får jeg fortsatt automake?
<dinkydau> og andre ting
<Mathias> tror ikke build-essential har automake som dep, så nei
<RoyK> auto{make,conf} er vel ikke en del av build-essential, tror jeg
<Mathias> jeg tror den kommer opp som rec da
<Mathias> siden den smørja som regel installeres samtidig
<dinkydau> Mathias: jeg så litt igjennom linken din om rtorrent. men jeg tenkte å starte med å bare bruke rtorrent cli
<dinkydau> til å starte med
<dinkydau> så får jeg ta andre kompliserte ting senere :P
<Mathias> da kjører du bare på med rtorrent-steget :P
<dinkydau> aight :)
<dinkydau> men da MÅ jeg ha libtorrent sant?
<Mathias> aye
<dinkydau> får da trenger jeg vell egentlig bare: apt-get install libtorrent, apt-get install rtorrent, og lage en config fil
<Mathias> rtorrent ligger nok i repoene, men bruker som regel å enten være utdatert eller ikke kompilert med de flagsene man vil ha
<dinkydau> å det er alt :) ?
<Mathias> bare følg guiden
<dinkydau> åja
<dinkydau> medre med clone git da
<RoyK> (eller git clone)
<dinkydau> git clone mener jeg :P
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-26
<dinkydau> mathias@HP-ProBook-4330s:~/qBittorrent$ auto-apt run ./configure
<dinkydau> configure: error: Could not find qmake
<dinkydau> hva er det jeg mangler?
<Mathias> trenger du qt4 eller qt5?
<Mathias> qt4-qmake eller qt5-qmake
<dinkydau> Mathias: litt usikker
<dinkydau> sjekk her: http://pastebin.com/k75vFvRA
<dinkydau> 14:04 < Mathias> qt4-qmake eller qt5-qmake
<dinkydau> kansje jeg burde installere begge?
<dinkydau> apt-get install qt4-make qt5-make
<dinkydau> hva er det fornoe?
<dinkydau> hmm ser ut som om jeg trenger begge
<dinkydau> i den pastebin loggen
<Mathias> du trenger qt5
<dinkydau> aight
<dinkydau> fikk installert den :)
<dinkydau> men nå dukka det seff opp mer problemer..
<dinkydau> http://pastebin.com/HwxayFT7
<dinkydau> configure: error: Package requirements (libtorrent-rasterbar >= 1.0.6) were not met:
<dinkydau> Requested 'libtorrent-rasterbar >= 1.0.6' but version of libtorrent-rasterbar is 0.16.13
<dinkydau> hmm
<dinkydau> hvordan får jeg oppgradert den til 1.0.6 da?
<Mathias> da må du enten kompilere, eller slenge til en ppa
<dinkydau> Mathias: hvor finner jeg en ofisiell ubuntu libtorrent-rasterbar 1.0.6 ppa?
<dinkydau> hmm
<dinkydau> kansje hvis jeg installerer/kompilerer nyeste versjonen av libtorrent så får jeg den nyeste versjonen av libtorrent-rasterbar
<dinkydau> :)
<dinkydau> Mathias
<dinkydau> førstegang jeg tester checkinstall nå
<dinkydau> Mathias: har du peiling på hva som skjer her? http://pastebin.com/fAU38M2Z
<dinkydau> skjer ingen ting når jeg har kompilert den å jeg skal lagre den som .deb med checkinstall
<dinkydau> ja det gikk dårlig.. :\
<dinkydau> jeg kom videre
<dinkydau> men ingen deb ble lagret etter installasjon
<dinkydau> brb
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-27
<thiAs> kjapt spørsmål :)
<RoyK> tikktakktikktakk
<thiAs> hvordan cloner jeg denne med git? https://github.com/irssi/irssi/tree/0.8.17
<thiAs> jeg har prøvd "git clone https://github.com/irssi/irssi/tree/0.8.17"
<thiAs> funka ikke :\
<RoyK> du må klone originalen og så sette branch riktig
<thiAs> hmm. hvordan gjør jeg det? jeg har 0 erfaring med git
<thiAs> RoyK: 22:34 < thiAs> hmm. hvordan gjør jeg det? jeg har 0 erfaring med git
<thiAs> pls :)
<thiAs> plsplspls :)
<geirha> git clone https://github.com/irssi/irssi.git
<geirha> cd irssi
<geirha> git checkout 0.8.17
<geirha> thiAs: ^
<RoyK> vgrd: ble en omstart av marvin her
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-28
<RoyK> AndyOslo: ble en omstart av marvin her
<thiAs> takk geirha :)
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> mathias@HP-ProBook-4330s:~/irssi$ ./autogen.sh
<thiAs> Creating help files...
<thiAs> Creating ChangeLog...
<thiAs> Documentation: html -> txt...
<thiAs> **Error**: No lynx or elinks present
<thiAs> skjønner ikke hva jeg mangler
<Mathias>  No lynx or elinks present
<RoyK> bare å installere
<thiAs> hjelper kansje å kjøre "apt-get build-dep irssi" ?
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> det hjalp ikke
<thiAs> blir det da: "apt-get install lynx elinks"
<thiAs> ?
<geirha> lynx-cur heter pakken med lynx i
<thiAs> hva med "elinks" ?
<geirha> samme navn på pakke og kommando
<geirha> Du trenger bare en av de
<RoyK> (dem)
<thiAs> så det holder med lynx-cur
<thiAs> da trenger jeg ikke elinks?
<thiAs> nice det funka
<thiAs> jeg brukte:
<thiAs> ./autogen.sh
<thiAs> auto-apt run ./configure
<thiAs> make
<thiAs> sudo checkinstall
<thiAs> så har jeg deb fila
<thiAs> man burde kansje alltid installere tarballer på den måten?
<geirha> tja, checkinstall gjør mye gjetting. Er ikke alltid den gjetter riktig
<Mathias> og autogen er til pakkegenerering, like så greit å bare ./configure, make, make install
<Mathias> slipper man unna pakkestyret
<thiAs> men hvordan avinstallerer man noe man har installert med "make install" ?
<thiAs> for checkinstall trenger man bare kjøre "sudo dpkg -r"
<thiAs> blir kansje mye værre å fjerne noe man har installert med "make install"
<dinkydau> thiAs er tilbake som dinkydau
<dinkydau> så hvordan fjerner man pakker som er installert med "make install"
<dinkydau> bare nyskjerrig :p
<geirha> man kjører ''make uninstall'' og håper at den er implementert. Hvis du får "No such target", blir du nødt til å søke opp hver eneste lille fil som ble installert og fjerne manuelt
<RoyK> geirha: og hvis den er installert, håp at den er skrevet riktig og tar bort alt ;)
<RoyK> s/installert/implementert/
<Mathias> trenger aldri avinstallere noe, hihi
<Mathias> bare å gjøre det motsatte av hva make install gjør
<RoyK> bare reinstallere maskina hvert halvår? ;)
<Mathias>  13:19:06 up 350 days, 22:48,  2 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.66, 1.72
<Mathias> det er da ikke hvert halvår
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> 15 dager igjen
<RoyK> (og to år med bugs og glibc-feil som kan gi remote buffer overflow og sånt)
<RoyK> nav-serveren vår driftes av uninett, jeg nevnte det vel...
<RoyK> roysk@pil52-vk:~$ uptime  13:22:37 up 649 days, 45 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.91, 1.33, 1.37
<RoyK> fremdeles på debian 7.7, så spørs om noen har gjort noe der for å oppgradere noe
<geirha> du får sende dem en e-post: «glemt noe?»
<RoyK> geirha: har gjort det
<RoyK> malin fikk opp raidet sitt igjen...
<RoyK> /dev/mapper/raid-latte   15T  8.9T  5.7T  61% /raid
<RoyK> største hjemmeraidet jeg har sett så langt ;)
<Mathsterk> RoyK: jeg vet om et par hjemmeraid på 60-ish tb
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Bra at Malin fikk opp raid skitet til slutt
<RoyK> Mathsterk: eh?
<RoyK> Mathsterk: må være litt vanskelig å sikkerhetskopiere til skyløsninger ;)
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-20
<gmh> http://pastebin.com/YbnJ32uN
<gmh> Noen formening om hva som foregår her?
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-21
<RoyK> gmh: tror kanskje jeg ville ha kjørt en pakketrace (wireshark) av den der for å se hva som går hvilken vei
<Mathias> jeg hadde bare hyrt inn en kgb-agent til å sniffe litt på linja
<Mathias> men kunne jo nesten sett ut som et angrep :p
<Mathias> tror jeg må begynne å oppgradere laptopen oftere
<Mathias> tar jo år og dag å kompilere dkms-ene
<gmh> Det er en VM som driver å ber om ny ip 100 ganger i sekundet
<gmh> eller ruteren som gir den ny ip uten at den ber om det
<gmh> uansett må jeg ha statisk ip på vm for at det skal funke.
<gmh> Den andre vmene, begge kjører samme versjon av debian med samme virtuelle nettverksadapter
<gmh> oppfører seg fint
<gmh> normalt tildeler jeg fast ip fra ruteren, men i dette tilfelle måtte jeg gjøre det på maskinen også for at den skulle roe seg.
<gmh> Virket 2 døgn før den begynte slik da
<gmh> så noe har jo skjedd
<RoyK> høres ut som vm-en trenger å bli daska til med slegge
<gmh> Noe sånn
<gmh> Hvis det ikke er ruteren som kødder
<gmh> log er fra ruteren forøvrig
<gmh> det var sendmail
<gmh> lå noe sendmail dritt i /etc/network/if-up.d
<gmh> som gjorde at den crasha / gikk i loop
<RoyK> sendmail \o/
<Mathias> gmh: hvorfor har du sendmail der?
<gmh> Har ikke, det som var problemet
<gmh> så den fant ikke /usr/share/sendmail
<gmh> husker det ble installert (dependcy til noe?), men sletta det igjen
<gmh> Bruker ssmtp+gmail til varsling.
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-25
<gmh> I overgangen fra readynas til frinas har jeg oppdaget noe merkelig. Flere av filene mine bruker en "å" som er tilsynelatende den jeg bruker her, men som ikke registreres som en å hvis du skriver en å og så trykker TAB.
<gmh> Å endre alle navnene individuelt og manuelt vil ta livet av meg, men kanskje noen kan fikse et bash script som finner filer som inneholder den å'en (må copy paste den) og btyter til samme navn men med vanlig å. Har ikke peiling.
<gmh> Får liksom ikke kopiert de filene heller uten å rename dem (de finnes ikke for over afp spør den sikkert etter vanlig å).
<gmh> Bottom line: Jeg trenger et script som kan ta finne alle navn som inneholder X og bytte til samme navn men hvor X er byttet ut med Y.
<Mathias> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/convmv.1.html
<geirha> find . -depth -name "*Ã¥*" -execdir prename -v 's/Ã¥/Ã¥/g' {} \;
<geirha> hvor de to første "å" byttes ut med "gal å"
<gmh> Du er god som gull.
<gmh> Rart også for æ og ø er perfekt
<gmh> men å er tullete
<Mathias> kan hende det er en å og ikke en å
<geirha> er samme problem i macos
<geirha> å byttes ut med utf-8 sekvens som sier "putt ring over denne: a"
<geirha> var=Ã¥; printf %s "$var" | od -An -tx1  # ->   c3 a5
<geirha> touch "$var"; printf %s * | od -An -tx1  # ->   61  cc  8a
<geirha> (61 er a)
<geirha> printf '\xc3\xa5 - \x61 - \x61\xcc\x8a'  # ->  å - a - å
<gmh> kanskje det er  min å som er gal da, og den andre rett?
<gmh> <- iMac
<geirha> det er filsystemet som konverterer \xc3\xa5  til  \x61\xcc\x8a . Aner ikke hvorfor
<gmh> Ingen fix heller?
<geirha> antar det skjedde fordi du mellomlagret filene på macen da?
<geirha> og frinasen gjør antagelig ikke noe magisk med filnavnene, så en slik rename burde gjøre susen
<gmh> Ok.  Så da venter jeg til jeg har fått dem over på FreeNAS (mellomlagrer de nå)
<geirha> find . -depth -name $'*a\xcc\x8a*' -execdir prename $'s/a\xcc\x8a/\xc3\xa5/g' {} \;
<gmh> Virker ikke på mac'n, men skal prøve den når jeg har fått alt over på freenas.
<gmh> Ble kødd når jeg skulle kopiere det fra ReadyNAS til Mac (har mellomlagret på mac tidligere når jeg byttet disker i NAS), alle filer med å ble ikke funnet på serveren selv om de viste i afp-delingen. Så endte opp med å bruke rsync.
<geirha> jepp. var=Ã¥; touch "$var"; find . -name "*$var*" -print  # ->  ingen output
<geirha> var=Ã¥; touch "$var"; find . -name "*a*" -print  # ->  ./Ã¥
<geirha> du er ikke den første som har truffet på den rariteten :)
<Mathias> mækk ass
<gmh> Jeg trodde det var pga torrents eller noe
<geirha> http://www.utf8-chartable.de/unicode-utf8-table.pl?start=768&number=128
<geirha> cc 8a heter  COMBINING RING ABOVE
<geirha> så  printf 'e\xcc\x8a\n'    vil skrive en e med ring over
<geirha> fiffig at en kan gjøre slikt med utf-8, men sært at filsystemet til apple konverterer bokstaver til slike kombinasjoner automatisk
<geirha> printf 'Hallo, verden!\n' | sed $'s/./&\xcc\xb6/g'  # ->  H̶a̶l̶l̶o̶,̶ ̶v̶e̶r̶d̶e̶n̶!̶
<gmh> :/
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-21
<raidghost> RoyK, around?
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-22
<RoyK> raidghost: nå, så
<raidghost> Kan en i bios definere at PCI-E ikke nødvendigvis er Skjermkort?
<raidghost> Aktiverte vt-d i bios og la inn iommu støtte i linux kjernen. Bootet. Hadde forhåpeninger om at det ikke skulle bli noe krøll. Bootet. Første som det resulterte i var at mini-sas kontrolleren min ikke dukka opp når grub startet ubuntu. Sto lenge masa om at disker. gikk tilslutt videre til normal bootup. Testa å tildele pci-kort i virtuell maskin. Funak fint det. Men raidet er unreachable.
<raidghost> Googlet litt og funnet at ved vt-d støtte aktivert. Så går hovedkortet ut fra at ALT som e PCI-E er skjermkort. Og adressere det som om det skulle vært skjermkort. Det blir jo for dumt når det ikke er skjermkort :P
<Mathias> da må du nok modde biosen, glhf :D
<raidghost> Spørs hva du legger i ordet "Modde biosen"
<Mathias> programmere litt
<raidghost> Høres ut som være like avansert å vanskelig som å recompilere kjerne
<Mathias> men tror du er på bærtur når det kommer til at vt-d skal få biosen til å tolke kortet som en gpu
<raidghost> Mathias: ligger dmesg her:
<raidghost> https://pastebin.com/j8BdxbMg
<Mathias> lspci kanskje?
<raidghost> https://pastebin.com/EtqM3JZP
<Mathias> hvilken sas-kontroller har du?
<raidghost> https://www.komplett.no/product/911709/datautstyr/pc-komponenter/kontrollere/harddisk/st-lab-pcie-sata-6g-8channel?offerId=KOMPLETT-310-911709#
<Mathias> kanskje lshw gir litt mer info :P
<raidghost> https://pastebin.com/yMSXgrGp
<Mathias> den har forduftet
<raidghost> hva har forduftet?
<raidghost> du mener kortet har forduftet?
<Mathias> jau, eller så er jeg blind :P
<raidghost> Mathias: Virker som OPROM saken ikke liker å kjøre i vm envirement
<raidghost> Mathias: Kortet gir indikasjon helt frem til grub begynner
<raidghost> Å etter det går kortet i sort.
<RoyK> raidghost: her nå - hva slags diskkontroller var det du hadde igjen?
<RoyK> …og jeg har ikke fulgt helt med - var litt opptatt med modding av møbler og diverse annet
<raidghost> RoyK: https://www.komplett.no/product/911709/datautstyr/pc-komponenter/kontrollere/harddisk/st-lab-pcie-sata-6g-8channel
<raidghost> den har jeg.
<RoyK> det meste fra ST Labs er som en stille bønn om å få en interessant framtid med mye morsomt å feilsøke
<RoyK> LSI 9211 8i koster halvparten av den der på ebukta og bare virker
<raidghost> Ebukta tar gjerne laaang tid. Det jeg har fått erfare av andre som har bestilt ting. har det 9211 81 støtte for 8 disker?
<RoyK> 8i
<RoyK> i for intern
<raidghost> multicom har dem på lager. 2806 kroner takk
<RoyK> 8e har to SF-8088
<RoyK> SFF
<RoyK> joda, men den du har funker nok greit inntil videre
<raidghost> RoyK: funker greit. NÃ¥r diskene ikke oppdages etter jeg aktiverte vt-d
<raidghost> Diskene oppdages men når grub starter så er det NADA som sier at det eksisterer kort at all.
<raidghost> Kortet fungere dersom jeg deaktivere vt-d i bios og linux kjernen men da funker det ikke bruke pci kortene i virtuell maskin.
<RoyK> hva slags strømforsyning har du?
<raidghost> Den som viste det. Hmm 550W sak
<RoyK> har sett at disker har blitt kasta på grunn av dårlig strømforsyning
<RoyK> raidghost: hvor mange disker har du? hva slags?
<raidghost> Jeg har 8 stk Iron Wolf 7200 RPM 8TB
<raidghost> Dem fungere uten noe krøll så lenge vt-d er deaktivert i bios
<RoyK> burde ikke ha noe å si
<raidghost> Sånn det ser ut når grub starter så er det at kortet går i sort
<RoyK> men gudene veit hva den driveren driver med
<RoyK> eller grub, da
<RoyK> funker det å boote på minnepinne?
<raidghost> Den booter og raidet kommer opp men uten vt-d støtte
<RoyK> sjøl med vt-d på i bios?
<raidghost> ja
<RoyK> …og hvis du plugger ut diskene?
<raidghost> Plugger ut diskene. altså den henger etter grub
<raidghost> eneste som dukker opp da er m2 kortene og ssd disken
<raidghost> ikke en anelse 8TB disk at all
<RoyK> sorry - er usikker her
<raidghost> Så den starter opp, får pålogging
<RoyK> men det *kan* være for lite strøm der
<RoyK> hva slags grafikkort har du?
<raidghost> Har ikke grafikkort i den
<raidghost> Er vel noe Intel Ræl MSi har dytta på
<RoyK> sikkert i prosessoren, da
<RoyK> burde ikke kreve mye
<raidghost> Vurdere gi PIP i hele vt-d greia
<RoyK> serøst - det burde ikke ha noe å si
<RoyK> kjør reset av hele BIOS-oppsettet først
<RoyK> så - sakte, men sikkert, skru på det du trenger
<RoyK> prøv også en oppgradering av BIOS
<RoyK> kanskje først dét
<raidghost> Har oppgradert bios
<raidghost> så får ta en reset av bios
<raidghost> Men nu er det natti natta her. Og The killers konsert på telenor arena i morgen
<raidghost> som jeg GLEEDER meg
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-24
<RoyK> raidghost: fikk du orden på skiten?
<raidghost> RoyK: neeeeh .Prøve å finne ut hvordan jeg deaktivere eprom pci-e fra linux kjernen
<raidghost> Så jeg får kjørt opp kortet uten at kortet skrur seg av
<RoyK> deaktivere eprom fra linux?
